# RAIDERMANS Bluemoonshine,Querkle,Purple Wreck(all purple grow)



## raiderman (Jun 11, 2009)

Were paving the way for a allpurple grow.i have been quite excited about this one. i chose these strain carefully.Doing my home work on each brfore purchasing. We will start the seeds in 2 weex under my 250 mh/hps lamp till the BB and blue cheese near finish.2 growrooms 3 pacs of seeds.we will be breeding and producing personal strains with each.2-600s ,not much but it somethin to do.i like it..wat i believe will make these do extra well here is the dry 15% humidities.i'll be poppin in and out till we start the seeds.puprle wreck seeds be here ina few days,rok on,,wish me luk....cnntd.......


----------



## dbizzo (Jun 11, 2009)

I'll be watchin this one. my next seed purchase will be of blue/purp nature. I've never smoked it but is looks delicious in pics I've seen!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 11, 2009)

Good luck! I'll be watching. I was thinking about the blue moonshine anyway. Querkle was on the list near the top also. Great minds think alike!


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Jun 11, 2009)

Scribed for sure can't wait to see this one


----------



## raiderman (Jun 11, 2009)

erkelsgoo420 said:


> Scribed for sure can't wait to see this one


 thanx , i'll try not to disappoint everyone . will start them in 2weex maybe less i'm gonna ,move my third light to a empty bedroom undder the 250.sooner the better.i've got a quart of sugar daddy for the final blow ,as usual theyll turn 4 shades of purple wen i' finish.here some previous pics of BM ,if you hadnt seen these.


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 16, 2009)

Ditto. Can't wait to see this take off.

I see you are a big fan of the blue family. =]


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 16, 2009)

Ditto. Can't wait to see this take off.

I see you are a big fan of the blue family. =]


----------



## raiderman (Jun 16, 2009)

there been some changes . got to move in78 more days. querkle and two pax of crappy lookin bluemoonshine seeds.dp sold me old seedsf***assholes. i hope they germ. thier haf white and dark. dont look good.we'll see, cross your for me the 20 seeds germ or most,damn.30 seeds.cant wait on the wrecks ,gotta hurry.i'll post everything from now .. if the purple wrecks come in tomorrow and at least 10 seeds dont break ground by friday,i'll stik a pac of those on.heres we go.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 19, 2009)

raiderman said:


> there been some changes . got to move in78 more days. querkle and two pax of crappy lookin bluemoonshine seeds.dp sold me old seedsf***assholes. i hope they germ. thier haf white and dark. dont look good.we'll see, cross your for me the 20 seeds germ or most,damn.30 seeds.cant wait on the wrecks ,gotta hurry.i'll post everything from now .. if the purple wrecks come in tomorrow and at least 10 seeds dont break ground by friday,i'll stik a pac of those on.heres we go.


ok 13 bluemoonshine broke ground,, all the qurkle broke ground.also stuck attitudes freebies blue hash an cali hash for extra...54 plants all in total..also as atreat a 250 conversion lite has been settup in a air conditioned room for wicked-ass breeding room for each ..i want lots of blue moonshine seeds,, querkl as welll . will polinate a few branches this round,even a bluemoonshine male to a querkle female branch, see wat we get ,,on the nex gro wen we plant them,,will pass out some free 10 pax wen thier eady for those willing to try them that are regulars and do the testing ,even blue moonshine seeds,.only veging 17 days, going into flower then.. not gonna take long my friends,wish me luk.wat you think? i'm crazy? f*** yea i'm crazy ,,,,,, about the bes we can muster up,,will pollinate the purplest querkle ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,cntd.........


----------



## doidlethedigger (Jun 19, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## raiderman (Jun 19, 2009)

ok heres the update, 9 querkle transplanted to 5 inch pots to sexem,6 bluemoonshine,also stuck 6 purple wrecks in the seed tray think thats a round 30 i think..will transplant more tomporrow.. Bluemoonshine,querkle ,purple wrecks on the way.we run a 365 day grow here,lol. later..R.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Jun 19, 2009)

pic update??


----------



## raiderman (Jun 19, 2009)

[email protected] T33 said:


> pic update??


 ok, thier still in infancy.under the MH ,be fas.


----------



## MediMary (Jun 19, 2009)

hey raider.. this is my first time pulling up a seat... 
I like the start
peace n luv


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 20, 2009)

Aw those babies are so cute! Got confirmation on my Purple Wreck so I'm one happy camper! I want to see how big those colas get!


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 20, 2009)

Lovin' the all purple theme. You're gonna make some wicked cross-strains by the time this is all over, for sure! Looking forward to watching this.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 20, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> Lovin' the all purple theme. You're gonna make some wicked cross-strains by the time this is all over, for sure! Looking forward to watching this.


thanx guys,i'll ry not to disappoint yu.some the Bluemoonshine seeds were old and two didnt do nuthin isee, 4 needed assistance coming unstuck from the shell wax.old seeds..one seedling looked mutated,clipped the tail it was curled real bad,soaked ina seedling nute and its growing. waiting on the white russian , jus ordered it no problem being a little late going 4 separate stations in the house all under 600 watts lites wit the worx,,,,,,,,,,, should had spent the extra and got Dj shorts, but we'll be ok.also in the purple realm we have in flower 13 BB plants in 3.5 gallon buckets in midflower and 15 blue cheese,that are really exploding ..also we have in this group the bluehash and cali hash attitudes freebies.wanting to order from elite but its monsoon season and it wont stop raining to go to work,lol,gettin a little stir crazy,lol, jus jkin.the metal halide lamp is doin its job. heres my nutes in this order i use left to right,and i dont know if i said,,using 8 bags of ocean forest with 25 to 33 % perilite so we can get some fas growin stuff..all question are most welcome........ finally , and not least... this is wy i used the WHITE RUSSIAN AS AN NOTORIUOS CROSS,YU TELL ME,its in my breeding project not meaning to get side tracked..now can yu imagine wat those purple buds are gonna do,lol wish me luk guys..............later guys........cntd.......


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear you got screwed on those old seeds... I know the moonshine is your fav. No worries though, eh? And one question: You skip using Big Bloom altogether?


----------



## raiderman (Jun 20, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> Sorry to hear you got screwed on those old seeds... I know the moonshine is your fav. No worries though, eh? And one question: You skip using Big Bloom altogether?


that beastie bloomz will slap them into submission well,0-50-30 ,big blooms is good though.i thot this was enuff the tiger blooms and beastie bloomz a ching chang is more than sufficient.but big blooms is good..there barely enuff time tu use these much.seeing i flush every other nute,which shood be .. lol.


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 20, 2009)

raiderman said:


> that beastie bloomz will slap them into submission well,0-50-30 ,big blooms is good though.i thot this was enuff the tiger blooms and beastie bloomz a ching chang is more than sufficient.but big blooms is good..there barely enuff time tu use these much.seeing i flush every other nute,which shood be .. lol.


Hell yeah, gotta slap those hos into submission! lol More questions (sorry)... do you have a custom feeding schedule you've come up with or are you using Fox Farms? And which strain do you think is gonna be the biggest yielder? I think I'm gonna pick my next strain based on what I see outa' this grow... leaning toward purp wreck.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 20, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> Hell yeah, gotta slap those hos into submission! lol More questions (sorry)... do you have a custom feeding schedule you've come up with or are you using Fox Farms? And which strain do you think is gonna be the biggest yielder? I think I'm gonna pick my next strain based on what I see outa' this grow... leaning toward purp wreck.


 seeing you have different pheno types,feedings may vary one to another . No offense to any of these hard to get strains, but i have not seen one good yield from any of them so far.but i want to grow stuff that i have access to an want and get.now elites got some stuff i want that i know i can get good yield in the kush dept. chems are low to med yield but thats jus for personal ,,i get a pound per lite.i grow single large colas only. alot of strains were not meant to branch,,or an unpruned plant gives you lots of little popcorn buds but not 1 large super potent bud.


----------



## volksgti97 (Jun 20, 2009)

Gonna watch this one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 21, 2009)

at it again raider man! sweet im about to start some querkle too, and your BM's are a treat to watch man +rep


----------



## raiderman (Jun 21, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> at it again raider man! sweet im about to start some querkle too, and your BM's are a treat to watch man +rep


 thanx so far only 3 purple wrecks breaking ground the other 3 kinda jus sittin there,hmmm.. all querkle was up and trans[planted in 72 hours,,glad i have another extra pac left.hopefully i have a good female atio.you know though , i been have=ing good luk on feminzed lately,no hermies,, big buddah worth every penny on the feminized these 15 bc cost 75.00 .. probably get over a pound wen through.worth it also.R.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 21, 2009)

Got my Purple Wreck from Attitude on Saturday with the t-shirt. About 9 days from order to door. Got free fem White widow instead of free CA hash plant and one free Blue Hash. I'm stoked. PW is next in line and will start growing mid-oct. By that time we should know how the PW works thanks to you Raiderman!


----------



## raiderman (Jun 21, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Got my Purple Wreck from Attitude on Saturday with the t-shirt. About 9 days from order to door. Got free fem White widow instead of free CA hash plant and one free Blue Hash. I'm stoked. PW is next in line and will start growing mid-oct. By that time we should know how the PW works thanks to you Raiderman!


 i hope i get a white widow also. ..just stuck 7 more purple wrecks in the ground,waiting on my other pac to get here.,some reason 3 out of 6 broke ground. dont know wy the other three didnt.i'll keep them in the soil mix a little longer.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm a hydro guy so no clue on the 3 out of 6. I'm kind of excited about the WW too. Good breeding material. Very stable. They cross that shit with everything! The Wreck and WW should be interesting. Maybe I'll call it WWIII! I'm definitely harvesting some PW pollen. Sort of planning on taking a male I get from the next PW grow and putting it in a hempy pot away from the grow room to keep it alive long enough for it to give me some pollen.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 22, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> I'm a hydro guy so no clue on the 3 out of 6. I'm kind of excited about the WW too. Good breeding material. Very stable. They cross that shit with everything! The Wreck and WW should be interesting. Maybe I'll call it WWIII! I'm definitely harvesting some PW pollen. Sort of planning on taking a male I get from the next PW grow and putting it in a hempy pot away from the grow room to keep it alive long enough for it to give me some pollen.


 sounds like a winner with the WW. i did a big crop of ww las year and got 4 large buds per plant , branched.had the sweet smell of indian hash from india.may do another crop soon.


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 22, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> The Wreck and WW should be interesting. Maybe I'll call it WWIII!


lol thats awesome


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2009)

haHAHAH WWIII nice...


----------



## raiderman (Jun 22, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haHAHAH WWIII nice...


 sweet bro,you and mysef think alike ,lol...No the 3 out 6 means germed.3 good 3 bad..in three days,,they got that look like ther not gonna.i can bring sick seedlings out of any prob as long as theres a little life in them .shit .these 3 be dead,lol.wy i stuck 7 las ones of the pac..as long as i ca ge 4 or 5 up i'm alrite my friend.R.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2009)

damn straight man even if its curled up yellow n barely clinging to a piece of dirt there's a way back! good luck for the remaining 7 fella!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 22, 2009)

Isn't three days kind of short to expect a soil break. Outside (but not this type of plant) I don't get worried for about a week. But then again, I don't pop my tomatoes seeds. Just curious.

Yeah that WWIII was product inspired. Now that you guys like it I'm on a mission. LOL! Just have to grow the PW, get some pollen and try it with my lonely little WW fem seed. 3 step process but I ain't fraid of no clones!


----------



## Lifted1 (Jun 22, 2009)

Is the QUERKLE the same strain TGA(subcool) is using? How is the yield on that plant? does it have good purple pheno's?

I have some black domina veg'n right now. What breeder has a potent decent yeildn purp out? 


thx


----------



## uLuV2h8 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm sittin in on this one looks to be some bomb nuggets


----------



## raiderman (Jun 22, 2009)

Lifted1 said:


> Is the QUERKLE the same strain TGA(subcool) is using? How is the yield on that plant? does it have good purple pheno's?
> 
> I have some black domina veg'n right now. What breeder has a potent decent yeildn purp out?
> this is my first tga strain ,,yea over at www.hempdepot.com wwhere i bot these ,the pic was very grape in color,,purple is my favorite color,lol.
> .......ive got a huge den here ,rooom for all and a big HOOKAH for 8,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 22, 2009)

ok the other pac of purple wrecks come in.but were holding those.... three days with a seed nute is minimal.. most of mine break groud in 2 days from seed to shute....ok we 4 purple wrecks so far 10 bluemoonshine 9 querkle som far 4 purple wrecks...... the blue moonshine ,querks and the freebies are in the flower room now getting sex determined one week from birth.they will still gfet decent size as normally 2 weeek veg.so hopefully we get alot of girls..R.


----------



## GeZu$ (Jun 22, 2009)

subscribed for sure..wana c how the wreck turns out..


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 22, 2009)

How to you determine the sex in one week?


----------



## raiderman (Jun 22, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> How to you determine the sex in one week?


no way ,about two weex most from seedling plant.sex is determined from 4th to 6 th node,, wnenever that is.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 22, 2009)

In veg? What do you look for?


----------



## raiderman (Jun 22, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> In veg? What do you look for?


if you veg say 3 weex you can determine sex in about a week .from seedling about two weeex same yield if you veg it out a while then flower as start from seedling , but from seedling flower days shouldnt be counted till sex is obvious ,the go for large central bud ,,not all those branches a popcorn buds and haf decent central cole. keep it pruned and prune no more after 3weex into flower,,leave it alone ,,a few small branches maybe unavoidable ..but the plant is working on the central cola and its an amazing accomplishment,look at a few of mine and size,, . most of my grows are 75 to 90 days. the males are usally the first to show,,, you can also determine sex if you see wat the hair shoots out of before hairs evn show,,males as you probably already know are like a small tiny egg shape sak that begins clusters over a period of time ..but the female will have that skinny spear shape chute that it comes out of.R.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2009)

colatastic there raider, youve got this growin lark nailed down tight


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2009)

sup Raiderman n co i thought since a load of us are growing or about to grow TGA beans i started a TGA club 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/206241-tga-growers-club.html#post2643975


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh, you meant weeks from turning it to flower! My bad. No experience in setting seedlings or short veg to 12/12. Got two systems set up. Grow it, clone it, original grow to flower while the clones grow up ( usually 6-8 weeks), repeat. Round and round we go, where we stop nobody knows!


----------



## raiderman (Jun 23, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Oh, you meant weeks from turning it to flower! My bad. No experience in setting seedlings or short veg to 12/12. Got two systems set up. Grow it, clone it, original grow to flower while the clones grow up ( usually 6-8 weeks), repeat. Round and round we go, where we stop nobody knows!


 not gettin off track on the the=read but these DP blueberry [plants are smokin at 31 days flower,more purple weed it looks like,lol.and the 15 bluecheese got mmy room so sweet.i love big buddah feminized,,very stable.50.00 for ten perfect beans.. i'm buyin two more to sit on,,strong ass weed off last grow,.. also i am sitting on 2 pax of flying dutchman blueberry skunk seeds,still have 17 Bluemoonshine hermie seeds,, i was told that the possibilty of them being perfect feminized seeds were good.i'm gonna use them by thierselves soon.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 23, 2009)

At some point you may have more seed then they got! I've got the PW, some Grape purp fem (grapefruit and purple kush) and some Purple Skunk along with the single blue hash and WW fems.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 23, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> At some point you may have more seed then they got! I've got the PW, some Grape purp fem (grapefruit and purple kush) and some Purple Skunk along with the single blue hash and WW fems.


 i'm not knocking reser va privada but these seeds are kinda old honestly. i can tell by the slow light brown look as thier coming up instead of fas green chutes,know wat i mean... i think these are lrft overs from some where,,but fear not,i'm breeding lol ,,so i'll make good use of wat i get ..3out of 6 germed in 4 days ,,, meaning the others arent.. 7 more went into the ground 2 days ago will report the count in two days,i use a seedling nute and always get 100% germ rate,, these be old.the bluemoonshine seeds are big and brown black specals ,,real healthy..gonna stick two in the ground f**** it,lol.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 23, 2009)

Wonder if my seeds are old? Either way I got enough to start things and I'll take it from there. Does the weather outside affect germination. What's it been like in your area? Tried to plant some tomatoes in wet soil this year ( no choice it rained for weeks and weeks) and lost some to root rot.

OK just check my PW ( got 14 instead of 13) and they are stripped and larger than my Grape Purps and the freebees. We'll just have to see won't we! I use the papertowel method for germ( soak seeds until they drop to the bottom) with a little superthrive in the soaking water with 100% success so far. I do hydro with the Stealth Hydro bubbleponics. Seeds crack, into rockwool, into the system lights out until I see something on top,lights on, full speed ahead. What seedling nutes do you use? What's your general opinion of hydro?


----------



## raiderman (Jun 23, 2009)

sounds good,, i use olivias seed and cloning nute,,,,the temps here are 95 to 105 everyday .air conditioners are in each growroom installed to keep temps 75 to 80.gd. luk on the germination,, hope all yours germ.. i stick mine in jiffy mix soil qurter inch deep.i dont germ in nuthin,,jus stickem in the soil which is better,seeing your not handling them after thier in.wat the pros say.read a couple lengthy grow books on indoor growing before i bot a light 10 yrs ago..


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Jun 23, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Oh, you meant weeks from turning it to flower! My bad. No experience in setting seedlings or short veg to 12/12. Got two systems set up. Grow it, clone it, original grow to flower while the clones grow up ( usually 6-8 weeks), repeat. Round and round we go, where we stop nobody knows!


Cloning a clone then cloning that clone etc decreses potency and causes depression in them doesn't it? I could be wrong but it doesn't sound like it can be good. I'd keep a mom


----------



## raiderman (Jun 23, 2009)

i like doing seeds mysef, thats wy i'm pollinating 5 strains this grow.clones seem to have to much immediate branching for me,seems like i get lesser than seeds,,i've done some qarter pound buds and had cuttings from that same plant and it jus didnt add up enuf for me.maybe i'm doing something wrong ,i dont know..any way trying to get enuff cash up to get a couple pacs of that grape krush.yummy.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 23, 2009)

pretty friggin sweet RM .... glad I came on in ... I be watching from here on ....


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 23, 2009)

I can't tell if your are right or not. Not that experienced yet. I'll probably be doing seed from here on out since I have a good selection to choose from. I was just looking over at hempdepot since I seem to be on a seed buying spree. I want a happy energetic high and the Pandora Box from TGA looks sweet. Have any experience with TGA seeds? Subcool has quite a reputation.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 23, 2009)

my current grow has some tga seeds. great service, flawless delivery. all good so far. I recommend them. 


MostlyCrazy said:


> I can't tell if your are right or not. Not that experienced yet. I'll probably be doing seed from here on out since I have a good selection to choose from. I was just looking over at hempdepot since I seem to be on a seed buying spree. I want a happy energetic high and the Pandora Box from TGA looks sweet. Have any experience with TGA seeds? Subcool has quite a reputation.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 23, 2009)

Well that's good to hear. Never done an international money order. Probably better than CC anyway if that ever matters.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 23, 2009)

hempdepot has TGA also. or Cannaseur seeds and BidzBay.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 23, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> my current grow has some tga seeds. great service, flawless delivery. all good so far. I recommend them.


hell i'm always ona buying spree, but wen thier shitty seeds kinda maxe me take a break,lol.,,,,update.. the ones in 5" containers are querkle and bluemoonshine .. the purple wrecks are still growing in the seedling tray,,, and jus to make things sweeter ,i germed my personal feminized bluemoonshine seeds ..look how healthy those seeds look. 2 days theyll break ground.... that to the right is Blueberry and three other strains ,thier in 30 days flower.funny thing about the BB is thier slow till around 5th week boom, unstppable.,but they have ya going for a wile that you screwed somethin up,lolol...... the other growroom is all bluecheese.gotta love that cheese.. i may not know as much as i'd like,, but i know how to turn 2 fas pounds in 75 days, and you can do th e math after that,lol,,hell i'm jus havin fun.R.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 23, 2009)

u da man RM. purple blue ..and many colours inbetween and all around .... hahahaha! Walk On!~


----------



## raiderman (Jun 23, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> u da man RM. purple blue ..and many colours inbetween and all around .... hahahaha! Walk On!~


 heres my remaining seeds ,getting low.wont be long have all i need from top strains.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 23, 2009)

Is the Blue cheese you have from Barney's or Big Buddha? Got mine from Barney's and it wasn't much. First time with the strain though so it might have been me. The LSD outgrew them 2 to 1.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 23, 2009)

cool. There sure are lots to choose from. and then the breeding itself. Still walking forward with small steps. If I get 3-4 females from my six I will be pleased. Well, actually I will be pleased to get one, or more. As long as I have another female to grow out, I can start some more seeds again too. Cheers man ...good luck with all your efforts.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 23, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> cool. There sure are lots to choose from. and then the breeding itself. Still walking forward with small steps. If I get 3-4 females from my six I will be pleased. Well, actually I will be pleased to get one, or more. As long as I have another female to grow out, I can start some more seeds again too. Cheers man ...good luck with all your efforts.


thanx.. i didnt do all this in one day,jus over a period of time plus i packem in there under each lite,,thanx my friend for stoppin by, i'm sure youll get three or more girls.i jus need a couple pounds real soon .



MostlyCrazy said:


> Is the Blue cheese you have from Barney's or Big Buddha? Got mine from Barney's and it wasn't much. First time with the strain though so it might have been me. The LSD outgrew them 2 to 1.


Big buddah id the master of the bluecheese.watch these blowup well by nex week.same with the BB.thier still climbing to get where it wantds to before it packs on the weight and resins.R.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, after I puschased the Barney's I heard reports that Big Buddha was the way to go. Part of the learning experience. I want to see these because I was becomeing suspicious of anything with bluecheese in it. They already look beter than mine but your set-up is great.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 23, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Yeah, after I puschased the Barney's I heard reports that Big Buddha was the way to go. Part of the learning experience. I want to see these because I was becomeing suspicious of anything with bluecheese in it. They already look beter than mine but your set-up is great.


this is my last grow here at this place,, thats wy i'm super packing everything in there g0t 75 days left.thats jus wat i need.thier selling this place ,that blue cheese smells like BB alone ,i noticed the stalks are turning purple,without the ozone generator i'd be nervous.because i'm venting in the attic off both lites to one outflow vent,you could smell it in the street probably without them


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 23, 2009)

thank for thehelp i did trim anything but im def going to trim the lower small growth next grow also i was looking at your pic where did your fan leaves got i hav big fan leave covering up the space did you cut then also i got to say thank you hope your moving goes well guys like you make this site better


----------



## raiderman (Jun 23, 2009)

oldmandroman said:


> thank for thehelp i did trim anything but im def going to trim the lower small growth next grow also i was looking at your pic where did your fan leaves got i hav big fan leave covering up the space did you cut then also i got to say thank you hope your moving goes well guys like you make this site better


anytime you want somethin fixed feel free to post in on my thread,i never cared. ,,i remove them as i prune the lower branches then i remove a few big fan leaves at day 30,, i wouldnt remove much of anything other than pruning lower branches, till day 30,, then remove little by little,,dont wack it up all at once it may go int o shock.gd luk my friend , stop by and have beer theres plenty in the freezer here and always an extra hose on the ole Hookah.R.


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 23, 2009)

also how many days of 12-12 are you in thos picture


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 24, 2009)

Man those fem blue moonshine seeds you got off the hermie look fuckin' perfect. Be nice if they all really turn out to be fems. I'm still watchin' this shit!


----------



## raiderman (Jun 24, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> Man those fem blue moonshine seeds you got off the hermie look fuckin' perfect. Be nice if they all really turn out to be fems. I'm still watchin' this shit!


Howard marks said wen i picked that thay have a 90% chance of them being solid female, heres the two buds i picked them off of.noticed in the first pic at the las bud on the right and that little white spot at the top.. thats where picked them off,somes huge the other is purple like the one on the right.we'll see.all other oof the 7 purple wrecks cracked,,,,ugggg,its 5 oclock somewhere,,,lol here,to damn early to get up.lol. but my girls are always on my mind.gotta go to the hydro store in the big city and get 20 more sqare 2 gal. pots for wat females we get off all these on the table.>R.and also all 7 purple wrecks cracked, so i'm pleased,now they need to break ground.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 24, 2009)

Welcome to my world.


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 24, 2009)

raiderman said:


> Welcome to my world.


That sounds really sinister with the new avatar lol. Glad to hear all the PW popped. Do you run Co2?


----------



## raiderman (Jun 24, 2009)

,lol yea i thot it'd sund a little creepy.........no i dont use co2 this bumper crop land,,my yield always show it, ,youll see wy friday wen post .air conditoner pointing at grow room is +++,excellent air exchange and relaxing conditioned air,and they show you how much they appreciate it.lol.yea they all pooped ,jus slow coming up ,,but i can tell thier getting old by the way they look trying to come up,lol.3 didnt germ at all . but if wencan go with ten ,then the female ratio,5 maybe.we'll see.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2009)

ive seen the future.......


its purple


----------



## raiderman (Jun 25, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive seen the future.......
> 
> 
> its purple


 woooaa ,, nw i'm getting scared,lol...yessir it is going to be very purple indeed.update all 7 purple wrecks broke ground and coming on up.so that will be 10 total,, waiting on these las 4 bluemoonshine then we'll be off and runnin.the bluemoonshine seeds look good but sometimes that dont mean shit...so we'll say if i can get 5 querkle 5 bluemoonshine and 5 purple wrecks outside these feminized seeds ..15 is alrite but 20 + would be amazing... been extremely busy with my personal business and this keepin my hands full thats for sure,later.pics of the sets tomorrow..i love fridays,, so i like doing all my updates on friday,, its my netflix bluray night and weekend.every weekend,lol.thanx KK and DG for stoppin by .R.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2009)

hahah stand strong raider it'll all come good n here's to 20+!!


----------



## raiderman (Jun 25, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah stand strong raider it'll all come good n here's to 20+!!


To THE PURPLE GOD OR IS HE BLUE, I SURE HOPE HE AINT YELLOW.<LOLOL>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2009)

haha the smurf god of weed


----------



## grow space (Jun 25, 2009)

yo bro-sweet journal you have-just beautiful strong plants-purple is the way to go.-.-
anyway, keep up the good work man and good luck to your future grows....


----------



## raiderman (Jun 25, 2009)

grow space said:


> yo bro-sweet journal you have-just beautiful strong plants-purple is the way to go.-.-
> anyway, keep up the good work man and good luck to your future grows....


your welcome here anytime bro,,i'll try to make it as interesting as possible, like going to a planetarium ,sit bak and watch the starry ceiling of the universe and smoke some of the most exotic weed this side of eternity. making it a most pleasant experience.R.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 25, 2009)

"_5 querkle 5 bluemoonshine and 5 purple wrecks outside these feminized seeds ..15 is alrite but 20 + would be amazing..._ "

cool mr. raiderman .... that will be a sweet grow to be sitting front and center on.....good luck with them seedlings ....give 'em da love .....Walk On!~


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 25, 2009)

You are one crazy dude! And this from someone who should know! Not much diff in living with a bi-polar vs. growing. Things change every day! Sometimes in a good way! LOL!


----------



## raiderman (Jun 25, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> You are one crazy dude! And this from someone who should know! Not much diff in living with a bi-polar vs. growing. Things change every day! Sometimes in a good way! LOL!


True ,i'm a local business owner as well.. i deal with ppl daily.and some try to pull the wool over my eyes , i'm the one that calls it as i see it with all honesty and and big stick,, i expose the shit holes of these fraudalant seed banks to make this a better site , while the others are trying to have fun.R.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm a special project for my business owner. He use to be a saleman of mine. Now I work from home and make him money selling communications equipment to the US government for 20 years. Everyone wins and I get to play most days. Kind of depression proof too. The government always has money!


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 25, 2009)

the all purple strain


----------



## raiderman (Jun 25, 2009)

oldmandroman said:


> the all purple strain


 you come to the rite place brother.R.


----------



## Lifted1 (Jun 26, 2009)

ok 13 bluemoonshine broke ground,, all the qurkle broke ground.also stuck attitudes freebies blue hash an cali hash for extra...54 plants all in total..also as atreat a 250 conversion lite has been settup in a air conditioned room for wicked-ass breeding room for each ..i want lots of blue moonshine seeds,, querkl as welll . will polinate a few branches this round,even a bluemoonshine male to a querkle female branch, see wat we get ,,on the nex gro wen we plant them,,will pass out some free 10 pax wen thier eady for those willing to try them that are regulars and do the testing ,even blue moonshine seeds,.only veging 17 days, going into flower then.. not gonna take long my friends,wish me luk.wat you think? i'm crazy? f*** yea i'm crazy ,,,,,, about the bes we can muster up,,will pollinate the purplest querkle ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,cntd.........

this post has says it all.

kiss-ass

if yur lookin for requests...i'd really like to see how that querkle x Black Domina would turn out.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 26, 2009)

Lifted1 said:


> ok 13 bluemoonshine broke ground,, all the qurkle broke ground.also stuck attitudes freebies blue hash an cali hash for extra...54 plants all in total..also as atreat a 250 conversion lite has been settup in a air conditioned room for wicked-ass breeding room for each ..i want lots of blue moonshine seeds,, querkl as welll . will polinate a few branches this round,even a bluemoonshine male to a querkle female branch, see wat we get ,,on the nex gro wen we plant them,,will pass out some free 10 pax wen thier eady for those willing to try them that are regulars and do the testing ,even blue moonshine seeds,.only veging 17 days, going into flower then.. not gonna take long my friends,wish me luk.wat you think? i'm crazy? f*** yea i'm crazy ,,,,,, about the bes we can muster up,,will pollinate the purplest querkle ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,cntd.........
> 
> this post has says it all.
> 
> ...


No black domina here .


----------



## raiderman (Jun 27, 2009)

its all over here,,, posting is not good,better get out.from the great state of alaska.


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 27, 2009)

raiderman said:


> its all over here,,, posting is not good,better get out.from the great state of alaska.


??? What you saying?


----------



## raiderman (Jun 28, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> ??? What you saying?


 unfortunately wat i have to say for now.something has come up of ugly proportions.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2009)

?!?!?!? doesnt sound good raider... stay safe


----------



## raiderman (Jun 28, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ?!?!?!? doesnt sound good raider... stay safe


 i'm thinking its the dispute with my neighbor over poisoning my cat and died.i'd had it for a few yrs.i would had dropped his bitch ass if i knew i wouldnt go to jail,,but i did threaten him and think thats wy, i'm sure, otherwise ,well you know.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2009)

nuff said u shouldnt post more  wait n see man. thats fucked up tho


----------



## raiderman (Jun 28, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nuff said u shouldnt post more  wait n see man. thats fucked up tho


 i think it is that because we had it out pretty good over my pet dying.but your rite though.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear Raiderman! Stay cool. I know it hurts.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 28, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Sorry to hear Raiderman! Stay cool. I know it hurts.


 well its some guinnies that live nex door ,, i'm moving as soon as this grow here is finished.its all good though.


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 29, 2009)

raiderman said:


> well its some guinnies that live nex door ,, i'm moving as soon as this grow here is finished.its all good though.


Whew! Keep that shit low key homie. I would flip if my neighbor fucked with my cat too


----------



## raiderman (Jun 29, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> Whew! Keep that shit low key homie. I would flip if my neighbor fucked with my cat too


 i dont even go to hydro stores i'm so low key,, i order oline or reg. nurseries,, you know someones watching if some one walks out of there with alot of shit.online is the very safest and usually cheaper.all they have to do is run a chek on your tags and pretty much know where the growroom is,, theres a guy here (bayaremedical) and runs 6 to 8 lights,and he goes to those places, and not saying this is the deal and hope not, but no one has heard from him here ina month and he's always posting , then nuthin,,hope nuthin bad has happened.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 29, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> Whew! Keep that shit low key homie. I would flip if my neighbor fucked with my cat too


 thanx bro,,heres the new update. i decided to take them out put them under this250 MH i have and veging 24 hrs for 7 to 10 days.. i want a decent yield not a little one.so here we go.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Jun 29, 2009)

nice.......!!


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 30, 2009)

Coming along nicely man. 

Yeah I know what you mean about going in and out of hydro shops, buyin' a bunch of shit. First time I did that I was walking back to my car and thinking "Wow, if I was a cop I would totally just watch this place." Sketchy 4 sure.

On another random topic, have you seen Heath Robinson's new strain he is developing, Black Rose? Its orginally a purple Shiva Skunk x Black Russian cross, green leaves but toally purple buds! Its fuckin beautiul, but not yet commercially available.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 30, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> Coming along nicely man.
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean about going in and out of hydro shops, buyin' a bunch of shit. First time I did that I was walking back to my car and thinking "Wow, if I was a cop I would totally just watch this place." Sketchy 4 sure.
> 
> On another random topic, have you seen Heath Robinson's new strain he is developing, Black Rose? Its orginally a purple Shiva Skunk x Black Russian cross, green leaves but toally purple buds! Its fuckin beautiul, but not yet commercially available.


keep me posted ,we'll buy some of that tto.


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 30, 2009)

Fuck yeah I would def buy some too. Apparently hes got some some free beans going out.



Heath Robinson said:


> They arent for sale they will be given away. because I give away so many seeds its impossible for me to send them out myself so I usually use a seedbank and have them given away free with your order. I havent sorted anything out for this batch yet but I will nearer the time.
> 
> 
> Heath


I'd like to know which seed bank he goes through. Scope this pic...


----------



## protopipe1 (Jun 30, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> Fuck yeah I would def buy some too. Apparently hes got some some free beans going out.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know which seed bank he goes through. Scope this pic...


Hey dude, sorry to hear bout you cat, thats fucked up. I know you guys are always lookin' for seeds, and I joined a grow site called www.potpimp.com/forum, started by ripz a guy who knows how important cust. service is, but he has nasty crosses like Black Cherry Kush (Cherry pheno AK47 x OG Kush x another strain that is purple and the testers he gave out had 100% germ rates!!). I have no financial concerns with ripz or potpimp, I just repect quality when I see it! The site has Bros Grimm c99 f2s, both grapefruit and pineapple phenos, and you should join soon as registration is open, but ripz doesn't want it to get too big, and trolls take over the site! (my name on potpimp is potluvr!). These are my 2 sites that I belong too! well, I hope to see you dudes around, puff,puff,pass!! protopipe1


----------



## raiderman (Jun 30, 2009)

protopipe1 said:


> Hey dude, sorry to hear bout you cat, thats fucked up. I know you guys are always lookin' for seeds, and I joined a grow site called www.potpimp.com/forum, started by ripz a guy who knows how important cust. service is, but he has nasty crosses like Black Cherry Kush (Cherry pheno AK47 x OG Kush x another strain that is purple and the testers he gave out had 100% germ rates!!). I have no financial concerns with ripz or potpimp, I just repect quality when I see it! The site has Bros Grimm c99 f2s, both grapefruit and pineapple phenos, and you should join soon as registration is open, but ripz doesn't want it to get too big, and trolls take over the site! (my name on potpimp is potluvr!). These are my 2 sites that I belong too! well, I hope to see you dudes around, puff,puff,pass!! protopipe1


i'll go by there and scope it out..funny i'm fixing to buy two pax of Blackberry seeds .here is thier pic of the strain.go to www.vancouverseed.com .they jus got fresh in and i'm buying two pax real soon doing a Blackberry gro. nex.85.00 for 10 beans.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 30, 2009)

them budz startin to get there my dude! keep up the great work. u ever thought of gettin fucking incredible? that shit is like totally purple from what ive seen!



raiderman said:


> thanx bro,,heres the new update. i decided to take them out put them under this250 MH i have and veging 24 hrs for 7 to 10 days.. i want a decent yield not a little one.so here we go.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 30, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> them budz startin to get there my dude! keep up the great work. u ever thought of gettin fucking incredible? that shit is like totally purple from what ive seen!


i saw it in high times many times,lol.its jus that thier 140.00 for 10.maybe later. this grow here is still in its infancy,, those are bluecheese buds in the pic bak there.i'm hving a few overwater prob from last on the blueberry.wished i'd never grew them.to many stalls over wat most strain dont acknowledge.but i'm in this deep and so many,jus tuff it out.the bluecheese is sweet smelling dank.a top favotite of mine all the feminized seeds are very stable,beautiful pheno types and large yields, very hight thc.i'll start hitting them with the sugar daddy next week at agressive flowering 7 tsp and one 0-50-30 qarter tsp to one gallon. in two weex i may have them purple....these need three weex left.they pretty much slowed pushing upward ,now theyll fatten up for 10 to 14 days,, then mature, then choppy.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 30, 2009)

LMAO i feel it seemed like too much money to me too! wow! very nice budz there!


----------



## raiderman (Jun 30, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> LMAO i feel it seemed like too much money to me too! wow! very nice budz there!


thanx,, theres some blueberry that are lookin sweet though.i'll pict his stuff regularly here till th all purple grow takes off better.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2009)

i was really thinkin about the blackberry beans too but went with querkle, i think its something all growers go through the uncontrollable urge to grow something purple?!?! 

coming on nicerly raider the hardest 3-4 weeks now man lol


----------



## protopipe1 (Jul 1, 2009)

raiderman said:


> thanx,, theres some blueberry that are lookin sweet though.i'll pict his stuff regularly here till th all purple grow takes off better.


Those bitches all are fattenin' up nice, bro'! Keep pumpin' em out, raiderman! protopipe1


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 1, 2009)

hey there rm ..... looking pretty friggin sweet man. Great work. Walk On!~


----------



## Maryjane123 (Jul 1, 2009)

very nice grow man, I love purple wreck, it's my most favourite strain in the world!

You will enjoy the smoke, and also the smell and taste is very unique. 

I have a grow on this too, take a look at my sig.

Good Luck bro and hope all goes well for you.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 1, 2009)

MJ,

What the smoke like. I have some seeds set aside.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 1, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> MJ,
> 
> What the smoke like. I have some seeds set aside.


 that shit is sweet,,def. glad i'm growin some and a spare pac, but i'm seeding to ,,hopefully nuthin gets in the way. put all the plants bak into the flower room and sexem, ,,hope i get a good number.....R.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jul 1, 2009)

Damn bro looking good. What you gonna do with all those seeds? 

Peace


----------



## raiderman (Jul 1, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Damn bro looking good. What you gonna do with all those seeds?
> 
> Peace


 grow the hell out of them.lol.seeding 5 strains,jus one branch of each strain.around 200 seeds of each.may pass a few 10 pacs around.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jul 1, 2009)

damn hell ya wish I was your way...

Peace


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 1, 2009)

Looking for something with highs and lows. Trippy stuff with a good taste. I use to not be this picky! LOL!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 2, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Looking for something with highs and lows. Trippy stuff with a good taste. I use to not be this picky! LOL!


me neither, but you know wat ,i paid 50.00 for ten beans fminized blue cheese,all stable good pheno types not varying too much and lots of resin,, got that sweet ass smell you cant ignore... i want to ask a question, ELITE has s ome good stuff no doubt,, but wat do you think about 160.00 for 8 seeds, i was thinking of buying some ,but that 160 for 8 kinda maxe my stomach say no, wen my head says yes,lol. wen theres so many good quality strains for haf that,,, i mean querkl ten beans 75.00 and purple wrecks 13 beans for 60.00.i dont know.R.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2009)

purplewreck looks delicious but go with your gut man thats a lot for 8 beans tho lol i dunno


----------



## raiderman (Jul 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> purplewreck looks delicious but go with your gut man thats a lot for 8 beans tho lol i dunno


yea, thats wa i'm thinking,, and if 4 out of 8 are females ,thats 40'00 a plant,shit,getting worse and worse.think i'll keep my circle of strain going. if i pay that kind of money i want dj shorts grape krush, huh.attitudes 10% off is 122.00 for 10 but i'd seed a good branch.


----------



## krakennkenji (Jul 2, 2009)

Which elite strain were you looking at that is $160 for eight?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2009)

depends how you look at it raider i generally dont worry bout the price of beans i generally flog an ozzy n put the funds into the grow for soil, seeds n nutes im sure you probably do the same lol and if your gonna seed a branch well it might just be worth it man. 

id not heard of dj shorts grape krush, but on lookin at the blurb it looks the business like n that weird leaf crinkle is interesting?!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 2, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> Which elite strain were you looking at that is $160 for eight?


the og moonshine , but i'm seeding now,i dont always want to seed, jus speriodically.for haf the price though i can gro this in kush.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 2, 2009)

i jus decided to get 2- 6 pax of reserva privadas og kush #18 instead.thats the type i want plus a pic.160.00 without a pic scary for me.tired of throwing money away.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2009)

sour tasting with the fuely taste of chem dog and your thinking of crossing it with blue mmoonshine or purple wreck, DAAAMN son thats gonna be some knockout id say the moonshine for potency but the purple wreck for calyx size and colour ?!?!?! tough choice man maybe you should do both


----------



## raiderman (Jul 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sour tasting with the fuely taste of chem dog and your thinking of crossing it with blue mmoonshine or purple wreck, DAAAMN son thats gonna be some knockout id say the moonshine for potency but the purple wreck for calyx size and colour ?!?!?! tough choice man maybe you should do both


 may go with the moonshine to keep it in the 80% indica range.i dont want no sativa in the mix.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow, everyone makes good points. I'm with you RM. Maybe get some Elite later. That OG looks sweet. It's on my list for future purposes. Eye of Newt for my witches brew!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 2, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Wow, everyone makes good points. I'm with you RM. Maybe get some Elite later. That OG looks sweet. It's on my list for future purposes. Eye of Newt for my witches brew!


no doubt,, but hat really catches my eye ,do all 12 naex grow ,plus these 15 blueberry skunk seeds that need to be used,,few others of the new stuff, after i move.be glad to get the hell out of here,,i'm sure they'll have a big fiesta wen i leave.because they fear this white boy,dont know wy.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 2, 2009)

hey rm .....awesome photos ....plants look delicious! as always, great work. Walk On!~


----------



## natrone23 (Jul 2, 2009)

Sick strains


----------



## protopipe1 (Jul 2, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> Sick strains


Good luck with your move, it will be safer to go where there are no freaks who do stupid, cruel acts to your animals, cause it gets too emotional and you end up whoopin' someones ass and they call the popo on you! protopipe1


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jul 2, 2009)

Ya the OG #18 looks so freaking dank good choice RM I'm looking forward to watching you grow all of these. Personally I can't wait to see you grow your cross seeds should be very exciting. 

Peace


----------



## raiderman (Jul 2, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Ya the OG #18 looks so freaking dank good choice RM I'm looking forward to watching you grow all of these. Personally I can't wait to see you grow your cross seeds should be very exciting.
> 
> Peace


thanx it did have a rather big ass top wen advertising the strain,, bluemoonshine has that berry taste and smell with th strong narcotic stone,thought it would be ns to breed.heres the plants.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 2, 2009)

went and shopped some .i decided to get a pac of og#18 and a pac of og kush feminized because of trhe 1991 chemdawg in the full blood of the strain.we'll use these to for crosses on the b.moonshine later on wen i move.wish me luk on it....R.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 2, 2009)

Good luck! Gettin' old school on us! Cross can been named Blue Blood!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jul 2, 2009)

Damn Blue Blood that just sounds like some fire right there and I bet it would be some straight fire. 

Peace


----------



## raiderman (Jul 2, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Damn Blue Blood that just sounds like some fire right there and I bet it would be some straight fire.
> 
> Peace


how about " RAIDERMANS NOTORIUOUS B.I.G. BUD."


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jul 2, 2009)

lmao  haha

Peace


----------



## raiderman (Jul 2, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> lmao  haha
> 
> Peace


 wats up killa? well its official. i'm fucked ,lol, not really... say bro jus ordered reserva privada og kush and a pac of og kush#18,,wen i move from here after the purple grow i'm doing those immediately and bluemoonshine the shit out of them and get a killa strain.wat you think?R.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hell ya bro that blue moonshine is Dutch Passion right? And the OG #18 just looks like its gonna be some knock ya on ya ass shit ya know. 

Peace


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 2, 2009)

yoooo dog...what ever happened to that purple moonshine that breeder was working on?? is it ready?? 


gkn


----------



## raiderman (Jul 2, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> yoooo dog...what ever happened to that purple moonshine that breeder was working on?? is it ready??
> 
> 
> gkn


not yet say,i'm sending you private message.oops i accidently put it in your open messages .o ' well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2009)

raiderman said:


> how about " RAIDERMANS NOTORIUOUS B.I.G. BUD."



ahahahahah Raiders Notorious B.I.G. Bud.................... you ready to die?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ahahahahah Raiders Notorious B.I.G. Bud.................... you ready to die?


lol, yea anyone come aound fuckin around here will get to meet my little friend,lol.R.


----------



## protopipe1 (Jul 3, 2009)

raiderman said:


> lol, yea anyone come aound fuckin around here will get to meet my little friend,lol.R.


Hey brotha'! I think Notorius B.I.G. Bud is a bomb name for some bomb ass crosses!! p


----------



## raiderman (Jul 3, 2009)

did you see the new pic of the og kush at attitude ,got that blue heavy resin , had to have both wen i clicked .. and thier almost out,,reseva privada got the old school 91 chemdawg in its purest form, fuk yea.stuff got me all psyched out now,lol.R.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 3, 2009)

protopipe1 said:


> Hey brotha'! I think Notorius B.I.G. Bud is a bomb name for some bomb ass crosses!! p


 thanx my friend, we'll do the ogs under 1 light and 25 bluemoonshine plants under the other ,, ordering around 20 more sqare 2 gallon containers,getting away from these big buckets,, i know how to work these 2 gllon containers better.my RO water ph at 6.5 as is , added the sugar daddy and 9-50-10 and got 5.5,lo, both of those are good but that 5.5 is even sweeter in flower without adjusting.


----------



## krakennkenji (Jul 3, 2009)

That new OG Kush _does_ look pretty dank. I'd like to see what you could do with some of that Ultimate Moondawg if you could ever get your hands on any seeds.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 3, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> That new OG Kush _does_ look pretty dank. I'd like to see what you could do with some of that Ultimate Moondawg if you could ever get your hands on any seeds.


 i'm puting it on ice for now because thats the reason i bot these seeds.maybe later.. jus real expensive for 8 beans, 160.00. and he's here in the u.s. dunno.for a 140 got 12 og kushes feminized.to get only 4 females for 160 i'd feel like a horses ass.thats 30.00 a plant.i'm a business man.cant afford to make bad moves out of pocket.i wished he went down on them.


----------



## krakennkenji (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah man... no good blowing $$$ like that. Thats some crazy prices for seeds.


----------



## grow space (Jul 3, 2009)

yo man-good luck do your grow-looking good 4 now-nice little healty seedlings.hope youl get some nice sticky icky.



keep up the good work...


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jul 3, 2009)

Damn RM got you a nice collection of seeds there brother should make for some AWESOME breeding. Man have you clicked on the Doggies Nuts seed bank they have on the attitude now? They got packs of 10 fem seeds in there some for like 750.00 us dollars shit is wack hahaha. Anyways......

Peace


----------



## raiderman (Jul 3, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Damn RM got you a nice collection of seeds there brother should make for some AWESOME breeding. Man have you clicked on the Doggies Nuts seed bank they have on the attitude now? They got packs of 10 fem seeds in there some for like 750.00 us dollars shit is wack hahaha. Anyways......
> 
> Peace


 that name alone made me uninterested,ol.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 3, 2009)

raiderman said:


> that name alone made me uninterested,ol.


hahah yeah, i saw that shit, what an awful name for a seed company! i'm so envious of you playa, owning a small business and then doing your thang on the side...i hope to do the same thing one day, just gotta get my money right....


gkn


----------



## raiderman (Jul 3, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> hahah yeah, i saw that shit, what an awful name for a seed company! i'm so envious of you playa, owning a small business and then doing your thang on the side...i hope to do the same thing one day, just gotta get my money right....
> 
> 
> gkn


hell ,i dont want the doggies nuts, jus some good weed,l unless theres a big top stuck to his ass ,i'll pull it off and smoke it,lol.lol,,,,,thanx but i guess wen you get older you want to stay busy and useful,fuk, now i sound like an old man.lol... also they shipped the seeds earlier,damn that was fas.R.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jul 3, 2009)

Ya I was just browsing on the new site and saw that shit I was like man who in their right fucking mind would pay that for some seeds. EVEN if I was pulling like 1000 bucks a day I still wouldn't pay 750.00 for some seeds you got to be fucking insane bro. 

Peace


----------



## raiderman (Jul 3, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Ya I was just browsing on the new site and saw that shit I was like man who in their right fucking mind would pay that for some seeds. EVEN if I was pulling like 1000 bucks a day I still wouldn't pay 750.00 for some seeds you got to be fucking insane bro.
> 
> Peace


 we live in a horrible economy,, i bet those suckers turn to plowder first,, because noone hear at riu would pay any attention to it , unless yu are a nut,lol.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 3, 2009)

raiderman said:


> we live in a horrible economy,, i bet those suckers turn to plowder first,, because noone hear at riu would pay any attention to it , unless yu are a nut,lol.


yeah, i've never heard of seeds that costed that much, totally insane!! have a great day dudes...


gkn


----------



## DaGambler (Jul 3, 2009)

raiderman said:


> we live in a horrible economy,, i bet those suckers turn to plowder first,, because noone hear at riu would pay any attention to it , unless yu are a nut,lol.


at those prices they could retire from the seeds off of one outdoor plant.

those seeds better just skip the leaf and the bud stages and grow straight into one giant fugging glassine mushroom of a trichome. otherwise they are just being greedy and stupid.

but good luck on ur purple power grow !! 
.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 3, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> yeah, i've never heard of seeds that costed that much, totally insane!! have a great day dudes...
> 
> 
> gkn


update ,we'll pic these,yu can tell they got overwatered twice,lol, but as you can see the dark green is coming back.i cood kick my ass twice for switching soil mixture because of the long drive to get it.i know better nex time.humiliated is the word..they should be double this size by now,,lets see wat happens.the brown spots are jus damage done to the leaf from back to back over waters,, wen i say over waters i mean they didnot dry out sufficently before the nex water,,but letting them dry out more before each watering.live and learn.even if yu know the ropes doesnt mean yu cant fuk up ,lol.i'll never switch again mr. ocean forest,lol.update nex week by then i expect the blueberries be real big.R.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jul 3, 2009)

True true. Those nugs look soooooo damn frosty over there man looks like you spilled sugar on em ah, licks lips....... 

Peace


----------



## krakennkenji (Jul 4, 2009)

Ridiculous name, equally ridiculous prices. Supposedly they got some G13 though. Doubt its legit.

Won't have my journal up for a while raider, but I'll let you know when I'm finally set up. I'm movin' too.


----------



## 001 (Jul 4, 2009)

how many weeks in are theses girls

how long dose blue moonshine take to flower by the way???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2009)

hey raider dude how often do you water? i feed and water everyday it gives you much more control over how much to give, but is a bit of a chore


----------



## krakennkenji (Jul 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey raider dude how often do you water? i feed and water everyday it gives you much more control over how much to give, but is a bit of a chore


Dude, I love your avatar!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2009)

thanks! it cracked me up when i saw it i had to


----------



## krakennkenji (Jul 4, 2009)

I didn't even realize it was a real dog for the longest time... now that I know, I laugh every time I see it!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 4, 2009)

i water once a week,everyday wouldnt work,i'd certainly throw in the towel,,,its hard to tell wat day flower,they got setbak some,,but i'd say day 40.set baks means thier stalled till otherwise.but , i have a very special mix for the purple grow that will give me the maximum yield i want, same for the 12 og kushes.heres the mix.i made it very airy for roots to have space,,super drainage.this always wat i have gotten all my good yields in.but this one is extra special.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 4, 2009)

001 said:


> how many weeks in are theses girls
> 
> how long dose blue moonshine take to flower by the way???


 9weex, but u do an extra week on those,they get much heavier,


----------



## raiderman (Jul 4, 2009)

today on the 4 th cookin up 1 pound ribeye stakes each, 2 pounds of brautworste, merinaded baby back ribs all cooked om y bigass smoker in the back yard by th pool. and a case of heneiken.have fun.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2009)

happy 4th dude! smoke a fatty for me!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm firin' up the old Weber and cooking some brats, chicken breasts. pork tenderloins and burgers. I'm trying to blaze 1/4 on the 4th. Wonder if I'll stray conscience! LOL!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 4, 2009)

sounds great bro.i havent smoked ina month,, i take breaks occasionally.and i have got weed,lol.plenty,i keep the conneseiur weed in the freezer.raider.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 4, 2009)

excellent! best wishes to you and all those around you. having a party .....  thnks for your hard work in keeping us folk updated and current with you gro.  walking on!~


raiderman said:


> today on the 4 th cookin up 1 pound ribeye stakes each, 2 pounds of brautworste, merinaded baby back ribs all cooked om y bigass smoker in the back yard by th pool. and a case of heneiken.have fun.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 4, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> excellent! best wishes to you and all those around you. having a party .....  thnks for your hard work in keeping us folk updated and current with you gro.  walking on!~


 yu to tahoe see ya, bro.


----------



## 001 (Jul 4, 2009)

grate stuff man looking well good. send me some  haha jokes


----------



## krakennkenji (Jul 5, 2009)

Yo raider have you seen these strains from Soma Seeds?

Theres the Lavender...







And the Rock Bud...







And they have crossed both of these with G13 Haze as well. All are available at Attitude.

Sure are pretty, eh?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 5, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> Yo raider have you seen these strains from Soma Seeds?
> 
> Theres the Lavender...
> 
> ...


soma seeds are real good genetics.. havent reached over there yet.lavender is real ns.


----------



## liljheazy (Jul 5, 2009)

hey raider where do you get these great seeds from ? awsome strains, big fan of the blues and purp


----------



## raiderman (Jul 5, 2009)

liljheazy said:


> hey raider where do you get these great seeds from ? awsome strains, big fan of the blues and purp


 attitude seeds www.hempdepot.com


----------



## raiderman (Jul 6, 2009)

raiderman said:


> attitude seeds www.hempdepot.com


well ,heres the purp. grow, still in thier infancy...here the bluecheese and BB gro rooms..after surfing around RIU ,i found out that theres tooo many chiefs and not enuff indians,lol.and as far as my technique, i'm all about meat and no potatoes.but of course anyone thats read a gro book from real pros should know that.....starting the og kush and og kush 18 in one week wen i do the seed run gonna save pollen and do my own og moonshine from the pollen from the bluemoonshine,,,gonna get the kushiest BB pheno i can get,, i know jus wat to look for....these seeds are gonna be priceless using the old school chemdawg91 and the bluemoon.later.raider.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jul 6, 2009)

Are those seedlings 12/12 from seed? 

Peace


----------



## raiderman (Jul 6, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Are those seedlings 12/12 from seed?
> 
> Peace


 pretty much,about 10 days in the purpl wreck sure is slow growin isee.. someone told theyde be slow vegers.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jul 6, 2009)

Is this how you do all your girls?

Peace


----------



## raiderman (Jul 6, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Is this how you do all your girls?
> 
> Peace


4 inches is plenty ,even if yur branching,,but dont count flower days till yu see 1 flower,then count, get 1 to1.5 oz per plant dry ,,been known to get 2 . have gotten 3 twice using my little mixture of my chemical nutes ,lol, and a super carb drink for plants at 7 tsp per gfallon every watering las 2 to 3 weex for agressive flowering for heavy resin weight.i like to grow treesin 2 gallon containers ,ocean forest and perilite .,lol.raider.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2009)

your really diallin' in your tech raider its a treat to see, really hats of to ya man. the blue cheese is getting fat with a PH...... PHAT

i just ordered me a somango bean looks like the lavender above but it was like £14.90 GBP (&#8364;17.41 / CAD$28.22) it better be the best godamn smoke ive tasted...


----------



## protopipe1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> your really diallin' in your tech raider its a treat to see, really hats of to ya man. the blue cheese is getting fat with a PH...... PHAT
> 
> i just ordered me a somango bean looks like the lavender above but it was like £14.90 GBP (17.41 / CAD$28.22) it better be the best godamn smoke ive tasted...


Hey raiderman, lookin' good, bro'! protopipe1


----------



## raiderman (Jul 7, 2009)

protopipe1 said:


> Hey raiderman, lookin' good, bro'! protopipe1


anyone lookin for some reasonable type glass here in the u.s..real cheap and killer aas bongs, www.northwestglasspipes.com .chek it out'


----------



## raiderman (Jul 8, 2009)

ordering another 600 watt.buying the hydrofarm ballast with the radiant ac reflector.6 inch fan to cool the light and another ozone generator for the room.. the reflector is 10 inches wider than my other two.and put it ina bedroom in the middle of the floor where i am going to be doing my males now,, then set it up wen the seeding is done ,,i fave another bedroom to do males in..good to live and owna 6 bedroom home.so 3 lights in separate rooms is cool i believe.can do three major strains at once and do as many as 50 to 65 plants in flower plus my 250 conversion lamp.and florescent fixture for cloning and germing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2009)

stepping up your game eh raider! i wish i had that sort of space!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> stepping up your game eh raider! i wish i had that sort of space!


 is that yur cat? its a beautiful one.i have 7 mysef,lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2009)

it my girlfriends its a barrel of a cat like a couple of stone easy. hes a bit in the wars at the mo tho he had a fight with a local black cat at 4 am the other night was screamin to be let in all covered in blood with black fur in his mought and a great big gash on his cheek, hes deffo a lover not a fighter lol

whats your kitties like?! pics?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it my girlfriends its a barrel of a cat like a couple of stone easy. hes a bit in the wars at the mo tho he had a fight with a local black cat at 4 am the other night was screamin to be let in all covered in blood with black fur in his mought and a great big gash on his cheek, hes deffo a lover not a fighter lol
> 
> whats your kitties like?! pics?


heres a few of my friends


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2009)

puuuurdy kitties raider!


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 8, 2009)

I bet they like there cat nip...........


----------



## protopipe1 (Jul 8, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> I bet they like there cat nip...........


Great pussyy pics, guys! My cat likes good herb only...stress weed and he won't come over when I am puffin, which is funny! protopipe1


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jul 8, 2009)

lol look at those titties haha. Naw cats are cool I have one myself. I'm a dog lover though... 

Peace


----------



## liljheazy (Jul 8, 2009)

their looking great


----------



## raiderman (Jul 10, 2009)

liljheazy said:


> their looking great


 heres 9 bluemoonshine plants under 600 flower now in closet.. the querkle are blue tagged and purple wrecks are white tagged.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Jul 10, 2009)

looks like new plants are gonna be good rp seeds!!!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jul 10, 2009)

Damn I wish the attitude was fucking working when I ordered. Freaking you ordered after I did and already got your pacakage. Oh well just be patient lol it will come. I hope lol........

Peace


----------



## raiderman (Jul 10, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Damn I wish the attitude was fucking working when I ordered. Freaking you ordered after I did and already got your pacakage. Oh well just be patient lol it will come. I hope lol........
> 
> Peace


ive had it take 10 days minimal most times.yull gettem bro,,yea , i trip to ,pretty easily,lol.


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 10, 2009)

little ones look bound for stardum


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jul 11, 2009)

Ya most of the time they take a good bit. I know I'm just freaking myself out over it, I just wanted to be started again by now. Anyways I am sooo stoked to watch the og's go into action. Did you post something about the #18 being a purple pheno or something? Cause if it is wow I'm sure its going to be amazing!!!

Peace


----------



## raiderman (Jul 11, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Ya most of the time they take a good bit. I know I'm just freaking myself out over it, I just wanted to be started again by now. Anyways I am sooo stoked to watch the og's go into action. Did you post something about the #18 being a purple pheno or something? Cause if it is wow I'm sure its going to be amazing!!!
> 
> Peace


elite mentioned the old school chem dawg is the purplest hes had,, but all things falling into place and no halts in the plant much will give yu alot of color anyway.gonna order a pac of kushberry also and do all three pacs started soon in one gro.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jul 11, 2009)

Ok I gotcha. I've never done a purp grow real excited to. I just want to get some other strains under my belt before I venture over to the purps lol. 

Peace


----------



## protopipe1 (Jul 12, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Ok I gotcha. I've never done a purp grow real excited to. I just want to get some other strains under my belt before I venture over to the purps lol.
> 
> Peace


Sweet pics of the Bluemoonshine, raiderman! I hope things are good your way, bro'! protopipe1


----------



## raiderman (Jul 12, 2009)

protopipe1 said:


> Sweet pics of the Bluemoonshine, raiderman! I hope things are good your way, bro'! protopipe1


 yea ,jus waiting oin these bluecheese to finish and i'll take those out of under that 250 and let this 600 work on them .


----------



## raiderman (Jul 14, 2009)

well we have 3 Bluemoonshine identified males,the res very well maybe females since males are always first to be identified.i changed out all the bluemoonshine for 9 smallest plants of the purple wrecks and querkle,,all looks well and waiting for these bluecheese to finish.. thier blowing up those and the blueberries,,wen the blueberries get near through doing og kush and og kush 18 and kushberry -18 plants -one 600 watt-do all three pacs wile this purple grow is going so we have alot going on and ordering a new light for new room to do these 2 pax of blueberry skunk flying dutchmans stuff.sounds great.so we should max out 48 to 54 plants to flower at once.but the new lite wont come in till the breeding project is finished ,then we'll prepare the room.got to prepare for holiday and christmas,lol....Raider.....cntnd..................


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 14, 2009)

ya wish u luck..lot going on.. but ya if u can finish like 50 plants be4 christmas u should be styling...


----------



## DownOnWax (Jul 14, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> ya wish u luck..lot going on.. but ya if u can finish like 50 plants be4 christmas u should be styling...


and profiling 

Nice!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 14, 2009)

DownOnWax said:


> and profiling
> 
> Nice!


i'm gonna sit on 2 of the best males for pollen,one plant already displaying purple stems,deep green,which is a good sign short to medium hT bluemoonshine...also i should have 50 finished easily or more or rite on it by christmas.


----------



## DownOnWax (Jul 14, 2009)

raiderman said:


> i'm gonna sit on 2 of the best males for pollen,one plant already displaying purple stems,deep green,which is a good sign short to medium hT bluemoonshine...


That's great!

I love taking the strongest charecteristics from each plant and producing future seeds.

I have no clue on breeding and developing strains but I like to do it as a hobby. I just think it is cool as shit that you can pollinate 1 bud at a time and get enough seeds for a couple years 

Subscribed +Rep


----------



## DownOnWax (Jul 14, 2009)

What is that car in your Avatar by the way?

That thing is awesome looking!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 14, 2009)

DownOnWax said:


> What is that car in your Avatar by the way?
> 
> That thing is awesome looking!


its anew 2009 corvette sting ray,its within yur grasp,,badass car huh. yea i'll pollinate the more kush type bluemoonshine if i one arises which i'm sure.


----------



## DownOnWax (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah it is bad ass!

I used to hate Corvette's but they have made some sweet ones lately. I liked the old 60's vette's but 75-2000 pretty much sucked but damn, that is nice!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 14, 2009)

so question - for you, RM or anyone else. that being the case - that you can pollinate each individual branch, that means you could so several different male crosses to the same female plant and broaden your opportunities by doing so, watching a great bitch produce a whole bunch pf different seeds from different males but at the same time ... cool thought, or not? 


DownOnWax said:


> That's great!
> 
> I love taking the strongest charecteristics from each plant and producing future seeds.
> 
> ...


----------



## DownOnWax (Jul 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> so question - for you, RM or anyone else. that being the case - that you can pollinate each individual branch, that means you could so several different male crosses to the same female plant and broaden your opportunities by doing so, watching a great bitch produce a whole bunch pf different seeds from different males but at the same time ... cool thought, or not?


I actually did that exact thing. 

I had Blueberry and White Rhino Pollen that I used to pollinate 2 seperate plants.

I pollinated 2 small buds of a Church plant, 1 with WR and 1 with Blueberry!

Then I pollinated a Thai Skunk the same way 

MJ is so Cool!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 14, 2009)

yes it is .... so very cool a plant it is .... and even cooler to know in yourrself there is this horticulturist doing some serious science. great work. and thanks for sharing! 


DownOnWax said:


> I actually did that exact thing.
> 
> I had Blueberry and White Rhino Pollen that I used to pollinate 2 seperate plants.
> 
> ...


----------



## DownOnWax (Jul 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> yes it is .... so very cool a plant it is .... and even cooler to know in yourrself there is this horticulturist doing some serious science. great work. and thanks for sharing!


I just do it completely for fun!

I don't sell weed, I just kinda like growing and screwing around with plants 

I just find it amazing how interesting they can be! And that you CAN actually do things like pollinating 1 female with several different males.

Total Sluts!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 14, 2009)

first of all i want 2 or 3 hundred bluemoonshine seeds,we'll hve a purple wreck male and querkle maybe.i'm gonna keep them under this 250 conversion lite to keepem goin.would minda like to pollinate an blue moonshine and purple wreck.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 14, 2009)

whoa .... another cool cross huh ..... blurble moonwreck


----------



## raiderman (Jul 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> whoa .... another cool cross huh ..... blurble moonwreck


 if i make it it'll probably hava a little mutation in it.lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 14, 2009)

add a neon gene to the trichomes hahahahahaha!


----------



## DownOnWax (Jul 14, 2009)

I have had weird mutations in my crosses but it is fun to see exactly what they do 

I have a 3 headed freak growing right now but I don't have the heart to kill it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2009)

the future of dope right here! folks like raider n downonwax that are taking top strains and mutating them, this is how killer clone only strains come about! kudos to you guys! no rep, too soon


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 15, 2009)

second that .... the frontier lands of cannabis cultivation and research. Walking On!!~~


----------



## raiderman (Jul 18, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> second that .... the frontier lands of cannabis cultivation and research. Walking On!!~~


heres all the plants ,2 were discarded ,,one good male bluemoonshine kept this one,all is well jus waiting for the bluecheese to finish.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 18, 2009)

Looking good raiderman.got a bm daddy ready to make new strains I see.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 18, 2009)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Looking good raiderman.got a bm daddy ready to make new strains I see.


 it was the bes out of three,i believ the other six are female,which is always a good thing.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 18, 2009)

Hell yeah six females.how r the wrecks comiing along?did any of tem show sex?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 18, 2009)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Hell yeah six females.how r the wrecks comiing along?did any of tem show sex?


they were under the 250mh . now thier under the 600 and theyll show pretty quick.they all have been put under 600s. except the bluemoonshine male under the 250.i guess i'll put the hps lamp in the 250 to induce more stuff.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2009)

sup raider lookin good man, what sort of characteristics class a male as good im a total noob to the breeding stuff


----------



## raiderman (Jul 18, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup raider lookin good man, what sort of characteristics class a male as good im a total noob to the breeding stuff


it had that bluish green , and kinda stocky lookin,good lookin leaf fomation.healthy lookin.


----------



## DownOnWax (Jul 19, 2009)

That's great that you found a good male to breed with and still got plenty of females too!

Looking really nice man


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 19, 2009)

hey there RM .... great looking girls .... moving on and progressing ...... excellent work man.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 20, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey there RM .... great looking girls .... moving on and progressing ...... excellent work man.


thanx,,well went and chopped 8 ,left 5 to finish in BB room and now we have all the purple grow in one space as seen.1 bluemoonshine ,1 purplw wreck male have been set bak for pollen. so far it look like 6 bluemoonshine girls , 2 qierkle and thats all so far.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey, RM.

How do you get the pollen on the girls. I was thinking of using the paper bag method. Is that what you use or is there a better way?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 20, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Hey, RM.
> 
> How do you get the pollen on the girls. I was thinking of using the paper bag method. Is that what you use or is there a better way?


 probbly will put a bag over the plant with hole in it for bud ,polenate then remove bag , place plant bak in flowering room.


----------



## grow space (Jul 20, 2009)

sweet man.Healthy looking herbs


keep up the good work.....


----------



## protopipe1 (Jul 20, 2009)

raiderman said:


> thanx,,well went and chopped 8 ,left 5 to finish in BB room and now we have all the purple grow in one space as seen.1 bluemoonshine ,1 purplw wreck male have been set bak for pollen. so far it look like 6 bluemoonshine girls , 2 qierkle and thats all so far.


Nice update, raiderman. Its interesting watching all the different strains and crosses you got goin' on, bro'! pro


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 20, 2009)

In my mind I thought I put some pollen in a paperbag and tie wrap it a good looking bud, shake it a little to spread the pollen and remove in about a day. Thank that will work?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 20, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> In my mind I thought I put some pollen in a paperbag and tie wrap it a good looking bud, shake it a little to spread the pollen and remove in about a day. Thank that will work?


 theres a tutorial in general marijuana growing by fdd2blk. thats real good.. jus that i'm doing my male indoors.i'm sure theyll do fine .


----------



## raiderman (Jul 20, 2009)

thanx guys,,went and checked and have 5 cofirmed querkle girls 5 bluemoonshine 1 blue hash 2 purple wrecks so far.the querkle has a high female ratio obvious.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 20, 2009)

You are gonna have a room full of different purple strains.Raider im glad to hear all those females u got.cant wait till they start forming buds.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome I can't wait to see some some lovely purple buds. I hope to god that the attitude does will in fact stock TGA seeds so I can pick up some Querkle and Orange Velvet. Those look dank as hell. I can't wait to see what the purple wreck buds look like. 

Peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2009)

raiderman said:


> thanx guys,,went and checked and have 5 cofirmed querkle girls 5 bluemoonshine 1 blue hash 2 purple wrecks so far.the querkle has a high female ratio obvious.



awesome ratio going on RM! its early days for my querkle ive just topped them at like the 6 or 7th node but they were so uniform in height im guessin their all going to be girls, usually you can spot the males growing taller faste rbut each one of the querkle could have been identical in a lineup lol

pics of your babes?

happy growing man!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 21, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> awesome ratio going on RM! its early days for my querkle ive just topped them at like the 6 or 7th node but they were so uniform in height im guessin their all going to be girls, usually you can spot the males growing taller faste rbut each one of the querkle could have been identical in a lineup lol
> 
> pics of your babes?
> 
> happy growing man!


6 bluemoonshine have been transplanted 6 querkle also ,,theres 6 left to find out but were moving rite along.no purple wrecks so far.3 males though .the mix is ocean forest with 25% perilite,gets all it needs plus a little extra.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm waiting to see how many females you get out of the purple wreck.I know my next order is coming from u.lmao..I chopped down my slh hoping I get atleast 2 oz dry.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jul 21, 2009)

is slp reffering to Super Lemon Haze? I heard its supposed to be some amazing bud..... 

Peace


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 21, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> is slp reffering to Super Lemon Haze? I heard its supposed to be some amazing bud.....
> 
> Peace


not to bash your journal raider but slh is super lemon haze yes.buds are dank and smell very sweet and lemony.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2009)

raiderman said:


> 6 bluemoonshine have been transplanted 6 querkle also ,,theres 6 left to find out but were moving rite along.no purple wrecks so far.3 males though .the mix is ocean forest with 25% perilite,gets all it needs plus a little extra.



thanks man! fingers crossed for your wrecks dude i keep going back to picknmix n drooling over the pic of the purpwreck it looks so fat calyx yet purple lol 

http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/reserva-privada-purple-wreck


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 21, 2009)

I got 13 seeds waiting for RM results but they are next up for me unless something goes horribly wrong. Jealous? LOL!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 21, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> I got 13 seeds waiting for RM results but they are next up for me unless something goes horribly wrong. Jealous? LOL!


i'm only down to 3.. 4 didnt germ out of 13 ..these 3 maybe female, 5 males dis carded ,,one weakling killed, but set a male bak to do some seeds maybe, see wat the male looks like ,its still small.got a querkle male looks real ns. mainly want some bluemoonshine seeds and a couple crosses.


----------



## natrone23 (Jul 21, 2009)

What did you end up with the PW? female/ratio wise?
I popped 6 and got 4 fems, I got erkel phenos (low yielder,smells like purple fruity pebbles, nugglets) and some better yielding sativa phenos(decent yielder, stretch) but the best one was also the most vigorous in veg, nice hybrid(quick finisher50day, biggest yielder, frostiest) all turned very purple (also depends a little about A/C


Cant wait to see your PWxBM ect. I thinking about popping some more seeds so I can get a male and make some crosses.........don't be suprised if your PW out does your qerkle

damm I'm blazed I got more PW popcorn than I can smoke, I just rolled this fat blount of PW


----------



## raiderman (Jul 22, 2009)

i only have 3 plants left.thier probably female..i'm cuttin up some of these blue cheese, first three were the smaller got 48 grams off them.the others are an oz or better each,thier still jus a little longer..very dank weed this bluecheese.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 22, 2009)

hey man cool .... got some pic a ur bud harvested ... those are wet weight? and in your experience .... weight loss is approx XX?? percent? Walking On!!~~~


----------



## raiderman (Jul 22, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey man cool .... got some pic a ur bud harvested ... those are wet weight? and in your experience .... weight loss is approx XX?? percent? Walking On!!~~~


i dont count wet weight,lol.heres almost two oz. and 5 more drying , near finished 3 more still growin , and a growroom full of BB, i got a little bit to smoke,, theres the BM male..


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 22, 2009)

cool thanks .... yea just curious .... so you don't trim the way some people do ....but rather leaving those bud altogether ..... leaves included .... looking very friggin tasty man!! 


raiderman said:


> i dont count wet weight,lol.heres almost two oz. and 5 more drying , near finished 3 more still growin , and a growroom full of BB and theres the BM male..


----------



## gogettaa (Jul 22, 2009)

very nice journal raiderman..hey i know this a dumb question but can u tell me the size in diameter of the top of your 2 gallon square pots..so that i can kinda estimate how many my grow room will take? thanx


----------



## raiderman (Jul 22, 2009)

gogettaa said:


> very nice journal raiderman..hey i know this a dumb question but can u tell me the size in diameter of the top of your 2 gallon square pots..so that i can kinda estimate how many my grow room will take? thanx


 these are 8 inches every direction.. i got mine from www.discounthydro.com ..thier my favorite.use up all the room productively.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 22, 2009)

I keep looking for them square pots, cuz I waste a lot of room ..... but I prefer to pic um up at a store locally .... 


raiderman said:


> these are 8 inches every direction.. i got mine from www.discounthydro.com ..thier my favorite.use up all the room productively.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 22, 2009)

well two purple wrecks showin sex today.and probably las one to.i'll let the container dry out a bit more before i transplant.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 22, 2009)

raiderman said:


> well two purple wrecks showin sex today.and probably las one to.i'll let the container dry out a bit more before i transplant.[/QUOTE
> r they showing female?I like the purple in those buds


----------



## raiderman (Jul 22, 2009)

wyteberrywidow said:


> raiderman said:
> 
> 
> > well two purple wrecks showin sex today.and probably las one to.i'll let the container dry out a bit more before i transplant.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jul 22, 2009)

Then the show starts lol. Hope everything is smooth sailing bro. 

Peace


----------



## raiderman (Jul 22, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Then the show starts lol. Hope everything is smooth sailing bro.
> 
> Peace


yea that bluecheese didnt give me wat i wanted ,it was real dank ,yield was lower than ive had ina while ,but i keep somethin brewin to make up for it.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jul 22, 2009)

Dude UFC 101 Forest Griffen vs. Anderson Silva I can't fucking wait...... I don't know if your into it but damn I love my boy forest!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2009)

im not doubtin silva for a moment on that one! 

happy growin!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jul 23, 2009)

Me either cause I know Silva is a beast but I gotta hold strong to Forest haha

Peace


----------



## raiderman (Jul 23, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Me either cause I know Silva is a beast but I gotta hold strong to Forest haha
> 
> Peace


 wat is that?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 23, 2009)

the las two querkle and 2 purple wrecks showed sex.i',m sure the las purple wreck is also because the length of time ..males always show first.wont transplant till the container dries out a bit more.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2009)

sweet as man, thats a good ratio all told!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 23, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet as man, thats a good ratio all told!


 thats 8 out of 10 seeds female on the quekle.real good.


----------



## anhedonia (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey raiderman, I just picked up 2 bluedream clones from the med club. Blueberry x haze. Supposed to be a heavy yielder. My friend bought an eighth and after a bowl felt the sativa influence very chronic stuff. I felt incapacitated but not in an a couchlock way more of head in the clouds.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 23, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Hey raiderman, I just picked up 2 bluedream clones from the med club. Blueberry x haze. Supposed to be a heavy yielder. My friend bought an eighth and after a bowl felt the sativa influence very chronic stuff. I felt incapacitated but not in an a couchlock way more of head in the clouds.


 it sounds like a good deal,,hope yu get yu some real monsters,,did yu get yur jack herrar seeds?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 23, 2009)

Any final count on males/females on the Purple Wreck?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 23, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Any final count on males/females on the Purple Wreck?


3 purple wrecks. but i had 4 that didnt germ or crack,1 was a runt and killed the others were males.kept one for maybe breed under my 250.but i still have extra pac of purple wreck and querkle for backup .


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 23, 2009)

So how would you rate the quality of the seed?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 23, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> So how would you rate the quality of the seed?


 well out of 6 2 came up oce but i didnt use my seedling nute,i forgot to add it wen i soaked the jiffy plugs.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 23, 2009)

Wonder if hydro will make any diff. I usually pop my seeds in paper towel, put them in rockwool and straight to my SH hydro system. Haven't lost one yet so this will be a challenge!


----------



## anhedonia (Jul 24, 2009)

No jack yet. Chronic hasn't let me down though.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 24, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> No jack yet. Chronic hasn't let me down though.


 looks like a good cash crop though..yu know that g13 hp was expensive but yu know wat ,i havent seen nuthin match it in intesity and yield..and that jack herrer looks like the same deal.plus the g13 hp had practacly no odor control problems..now that something i'd like to breed.that or herrer.


----------



## anhedonia (Jul 24, 2009)

what are you getting Per plant on the g13xhp? The jack did mention good yields and the cannabible3 said bluedream is a heavy yielder. Oh, and I got to go to my caregivers house to look at his backyard, just one of his gardens, and I took a bunch of clones grape ape chocolate chunk, LA confidential, Romulan, and g13xhaze. He had around 40 plants that varied in size most of them were about 5-6 ft tall and about 10 ft wide. Never seen anything like it. He bends the plant to the ground and all of the branches so the plants shoots are growing up from all directions. At least I think thats how he does it. Anyway ive been having some seriously bad luck on strains that produce under my 1kHPS. Ive been getting only 2 oz from large plants that are around 4-4.5 ft tall. Sucks so Im still tryin to get my shit dialed in. Got over 10 strains now though.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 24, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> what are you getting Per plant on the g13xhp? The jack did mention good yields and the cannabible3 said bluedream is a heavy yielder. Oh, and I got to go to my caregivers house to look at his backyard, just one of his gardens, and I took a bunch of clones grape ape chocolate chunk, LA confidential, Romulan, and g13xhaze. He had around 40 plants that varied in size most of them were about 5-6 ft tall and about 10 ft wide. Never seen anything like it. He bends the plant to the ground and all of the branches so the plants shoots are growing up from all directions. At least I think thats how he does it. Anyway ive been having some seriously bad luck on strains that produce under my 1kHPS. Ive been getting only 2 oz from large plants that are around 4-4.5 ft tall. Sucks so Im still tryin to get my shit dialed in. Got over 10 strains now though.


 i avg1.5 to 2oz in 3.5 gallon buckets.. got one weighed near qarter pound dry.may end up getting more g13 hp.


----------



## anhedonia (Jul 24, 2009)

Let me guess, you flower from clone?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 24, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Let me guess, you flower from clone?


 ese i et let veg from seed a bit or a month,they fill in real ns and large.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 24, 2009)

I get 2 1/2 - 3oz per plant in hydro. Veg for 5-6 weeks and get this strain to about 1'. After that it's canopy management. I'm a leaf tucker. Ever abuse your plants the last week or so? I stick tumbtacks in all stems, hard twist the main stem, lower the lights "too close" for a day, raise the lights "too far away" the next, etc. Just trying to piss off the plants so they send repair nutes to the site and quickly finish up the buds. Turn the lights completely off the last 2 or 3 days. I do it in the last week or 10 days so they have no time to hermie.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 24, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> I get 2 1/2 - 3oz per plant in hydro. Veg for 5-6 weeks and get this strain to about 1'. After that it's canopy management. I'm a leaf tucker. Ever abuse your plants the last week or so? I stick tumbtacks in all stems, hard twist the main stem, lower the lights "too close" for a day, raise the lights "too far away" the next, etc. Just trying to piss off the plants so they send repair nutes to the site and quickly finish up the buds. Turn the lights completely off the last 2 or 3 days. I do it in the last week or 10 days so they have no time to hermie.


 yea i knew hydro gets the better yield,,thats a good number on the yield.mine sucked on this bluecheese,but i the soil mix wasnt my reg.but anyway were off and runnin.Blueberry are gonna make up for it though.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 24, 2009)

My BF Blue Cheese is a dud also. The LSD has just overrun it in the hydro tank but the BC was nothing special anyway.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 24, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> My BF Blue Cheese is a dud also. The LSD has just overrun it in the hydro tank but the BC was nothing special anyway.


 no woder the seeds were cheaper.lol.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jul 24, 2009)

Lol you running with the SH setup MC? You aren't running out of room with the small set up? Thats the only problem I found with them system, too many sites for such a small system....... Anyways I need to stop by your journal and check'em. 

Peace


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes I'm running the SH system. Trick is to start with 6, cull to 3 and then you are golden. If I use reg seeds it sort of self culls as I usually get 3 males out of the batch. If I use fem seeds like the LSD then I plant 3 or just need 3 clones for 6-7 oz and that's all I need for now. Get a harvest every 8 weeks. Have a veg SH and a flower SH going all the time and just flip flop them as the finish. By the time I finish the 10 gal res is full of roots. I tried Hempy with limited success ( 1 1/2 oz). In Oct I go e&f side by side. No journals until then. Promised the wife no pictures (paranoid/overly cautious)but she's softening on her stance due to my success. Got a nice Canon with a 6x zoom that's I'll learn how to use while on vacation.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jul 24, 2009)

Well that sucks pics are freaking great. Are you using the SH nutrients and everything????? 

Peace


----------



## raiderman (Jul 24, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Well that sucks pics are freaking great. Are you using the SH nutrients and everything?????
> 
> Peace


 well heres wat we come up with in this room is 6 bluemoonshine 7 querkle and 3 purple wrecks//theres still a freebie Blue hash and another qierkle in other room.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 24, 2009)

Which one's are the wrecks?

Used the SH nutes for about a grow and a half and switched to GH Flora so I could be a mad scientist! Good to start with but mixing can be a chore. Had to get some grow experience before it all started to make sense. Upgraded to better nutes/additives, better lights and a ppm and TDS tester but everying else is in place and functions great. They advertise as a starter system and that's what it is. You can grow product but if you want to max it, it takes a little more.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh ya deffinately. I have the system although didn't get a tds pen or anything and I have really hard water here so its in the closet for a bit. I'll probably use it for a cloner or something later on down the road. I want to get into e&f also. I'll say probably by this time next year I'll be back in hydro. I'm liking soil right now and the organic side of soil too much to change back to hydro. Anyways....

Peace


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 24, 2009)

I have hard water also and use it for the grow. I use the GH Micro for hard water and a little extra cal-mag. I think you're right. At some point it will be a cloner for me also. Gotta love pumping the small level of the right kind of nutes to the seeds/clones. Many just set up the system, fill the pots with hydrotron and a rockwool plug and plant a seed.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 24, 2009)

on the far left , those first three in row..the bluemoonshine male is really poring out bananas ,i guess wen i see a a good row fixing to open cut them and let them dry,choppem up and do a branch,,may keep th male goin to make some og moonshine wen i do the og grow.also we have querkle mal and purple wreck male also, all look well.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 24, 2009)

When you breed those strains I would like some of those beans


----------



## raiderman (Jul 24, 2009)

wyteberrywidow said:


> When you breed those strains I would like some of those beans


 the bluehash plant is picking up and kinda got that blue berry veg look..may put some bluemoonshine pollen on that blue hash freebie. i have an extra querkle that short and bushy lookin . may use that one for the blue moonshine..on the purple wrecks. if i can jus get some free purple wreck seeds i'm happy.i'm jus crossin querkle x bluemoonshine and bluemoonshine seeds .. maybe blue hash x bluemoonshine seeds and definately og 18 x bluemoonshine .. need to go to walmart and get some masking tape to marc my future branches.. hope it all worx out.


----------



## natrone23 (Jul 24, 2009)

How long do you have to flower the male before you can get some pollen?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 24, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> How long do you have to flower the male before you can get some pollen?


 i dont kow but itds pouring out bundles of bananas ,,theyll swell and rite before they burst open i'll cuttem and lettem set and dry for a week or two..i wouldnt trustem arou nd nuthin i didnt wanted pollenated,lol, i'm sure once they open its on.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 24, 2009)

wyteberrywidow said:


> When you breed those strains I would like some of those beans


we'll see wat happens.my bluemoonshine male very vigorious and healthy,, getten kinda tall but cross it with a purply kushy pheno type female branch.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah i hope all goes well with those strains as well.I would like to see the creations coming out of those strains sounds real good.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 24, 2009)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah i hope all goes well with those strains as well.I would like to see the creations coming out of those strains sounds real good.


heres two pics of my male and the other two short ones are pw and qerkle.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 26, 2009)

heres some pollen sax ,most gettin ready to open,we'll leavem seeting ot and dry ,we'll keep the male bluemoonshine going ,, the purple wreck and querkle males really pickin up to.heres the plants.


----------



## frogsta (Jul 26, 2009)

just read through your thread nice work you dont wana send a seed or 2 my way to try them little babys out


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

really great work mr RM ..... many thanks for those excellent shots ... great lighting ..... beautiful subjects !!! hahahaha! I look to be harvesting some pollen too .... from a Chernobyl and a AgentOrange ....both are Subcool's tga seeds.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 26, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> really great work mr RM ..... many thanks for those excellent shots ... great lighting ..... beautiful subjects !!! hahahaha! I look to be harvesting some pollen too .... from a Chernobyl and a AgentOrange ....both are Subcool's tga seeds.


thanx ,, i've seen tga stuff, its real good.i got 8 females off a 10 pac of his querkle.i have the othe female and the blue hash freebie moved to the BB room.have 7 here.good deal.i'm still sittin ona pac of querkle and purple wrecks and breeding,lol.but its the blue oonshine that really hep give it more strength and flavor resin,hopefully.only pollinating kush type pheno with the rok hard lookin buds with the yield if possible,,especially the bluemoon plants.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow looking good over there raider. How much longer on the BB you think? 

Peace


----------



## raiderman (Jul 26, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Wow looking good over there raider. How much longer on the BB you think?
> 
> Peace


i noticed alot of hairs turning red, no longer than two weex surely.the male does get a bit tall but lots of fas bud growth,will pollinate it with something stoky and hi yield out of 6 here.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Jul 26, 2009)

Sounds good, damn I wish I had some access to some male plants... I want to make me some seeds so I don't have to order seeds all the freaking time. Next order I'll pick up some non fem seeds for the first time lmao. 

Peace


----------



## 001 (Jul 26, 2009)

RM what age did you chop your bluemoonshines please


----------



## raiderman (Jul 26, 2009)

001 said:


> RM what age did you chop your bluemoonshines please


thier 3 weex in flower but really pouring out good lookin male pods .i'll pile up more here and there ,then let them dry real good for a week or longer,


----------



## 001 (Jul 26, 2009)

haha man your cat looks stone rm,,,,, he eyes are red in all the pics and everything lol


----------



## raiderman (Jul 26, 2009)

001 said:


> haha man your cat looks stone rm,,,,, he eyes are red in all the pics and everything lol


 lol, i dont get my cat stoned .wat pic are yu talkin about.less they inhale wat i release but doubtful.


----------



## anhedonia (Jul 26, 2009)

How do you go about selecting males that you want to breed with?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 26, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> How do you go about selecting males that you want to breed with?


 this one stays healthy ,a little stretchy but lots of bud areas fas,good sea green color.will have 3 males total.the querkle male looks more stocky and t`he purple wreck looks ns.i have this 250 chps/mh in another bedroom at the end of the house ,jus hope i dont accidently pollenate somethin,, i wash my hands and change shirts wen entering though,we'll see.lol.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 26, 2009)

also these plants were put into flowering as seedlings,we'll see how they do with one transplant.they appear though that thier thickening up thier stalks and desired height auto matically since transplanted.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 27, 2009)

got all my seeds together for the nex recent grow.will start planting them ina week maybe.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 27, 2009)

Attitude comes thru again.good shit raider can't wait to see those babies grow.I think I'm gonna get some pick n mix og kush and og kush 18.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 27, 2009)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Attitude comes thru again.good shit raider can't wait to see those babies grow.I think I'm gonna get some pick n mix og kush and og kush 18.


 a little male pollen on a couple those make some killer strains.


----------



## Cyproz (Jul 27, 2009)

hey bro, saw u on the bay so i posted on ur grow there


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 27, 2009)

raiderman said:


> a little male pollen on a couple those make some killer strains.


Yeah I'm looking at what regular packs to get to try my hand at breeding.recon and purple wreck are my 2 choices.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 27, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> hey bro, saw u on the bay so i posted on ur grow there


 yea i thot i'd chek it out,,some good breeders there.thanx for stoppin by,


----------



## raiderman (Jul 27, 2009)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah I'm looking at what regular packs to get to try my hand at breeding.recon and purple wreck are my 2 choices.


i tought about crossin purple wreck and og kush #18 .purple og kush maybe.also notice little piles of yellow pollen on the plate ,wen its dry i'll store it,i'll keep adding to it for another week.ina few days purple wreck pods and querkle be ready tosave.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 28, 2009)

heres the plants ,thier really growin,thier a foot to 15 inches tall,thier all growing together ,i hope, i hate stackin up a slow grower,lol,bluemoonshine pollen is plenty,,i wonder if wen its dry yu can preserve it in the freezer for a bit.anyone know?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 28, 2009)

i hear that's the way to do it man. film canister in the freezer, not sure if the stuffs light sensitive


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

I have read somewhere yes you can .... but have not the personal experience to vouch .... I would also like to know as I will be harvesting some spoon from Chernobyl and AgentOrange .... 


raiderman said:


> heres the plants ,thier really growin,thier a foot to 15 inches tall,thier all growing together ,i hope, i hate stackin up a slow grower,lol,bluemoonshine pollen is plenty,,i wonder if wen its dry yu can preserve it in the freezer for a bit.anyone know?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 28, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I have read somewhere yes you can .... but have not the personal experience to vouch .... I would also like to know as I will be harvesting some spoon from Chernobyl and AgentOrange ....


 i read fdd2blk on seed tutorial and all seems according as planned jus wasnt able to select from much male tho.but yyellow pollen is dumping in that room.once i get wat i need i'm dumpin that plant ,,ea male,,dont want them hangin around polleneting crop by accident,but i am puting wat i get now , dried good and freezer for coming pollination,hopefully.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

don't know if you have the room or not ... but harvesting should probably take place in anotehr room .... that stuff can have a strong affinity for the girls ... hahahaha!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 28, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> don't know if you have the room or not ... but harvesting should probably take place in anotehr room .... that stuff can have a strong affinity for the girls ... hahahaha!


the female was taken out ,bagged then placed in another bathroom ,bag placed over the plant with small hole for bud,pollinated.bag reved placed bak in growroom.that easy.pollin put bak in its area.


----------



## grow space (Jul 28, 2009)

WOW man-good looking plants.
Yes u can save pollen up to 6 months, jut keep it in a dark place like you keep Your budds...


----------



## raiderman (Jul 28, 2009)

grow space said:


> WOW man-good looking plants.
> Yes u can save pollen up to 6 months, jut keep it in a dark place like you keep Your budds...


 in the freezer or anywhere?thanx for stoppin by.


----------



## The Cheese Is Dank (Jul 28, 2009)

raiderman said:


> in the freezer or anywhere?thanx for stoppin by.



plants lookin fantastic as usual


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

hey man thanks ... sounds like a plan ... you got the sh*t .... walk on!!~~ 


raiderman said:


> the female was taken out ,bagged then placed in another bathroom ,bag placed over the plant with small hole for bud,pollinated.bag reved placed bak in growroom.that easy.pollin put bak in its area.


----------



## Maryjane123 (Jul 29, 2009)

Very Nice strain selection raider, will be watching right to the very end 

Keep Safe, and hope the ganja gods will be smiling as you create new life 

Peace

mj123


----------



## raiderman (Aug 1, 2009)

Maryjane123 said:


> Very Nice strain selection raider, will be watching right to the very end
> 
> Keep Safe, and hope the ganja gods will be smiling as you create new life
> 
> ...


 everything lookin good,all but the querkle male has given me the pollen i need. and heres the girls 21 days flower.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2009)

Sounds like it ready for action crossing strains..When u plan on seeding the buds?3 weeks into flower?


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 1, 2009)

yooo Raider, how ya been man!? i was outta town for a week and have been too stoned to go back and look, how's the purple wreck's doin?? any new pics?? i've got 3 outside now in 5 gal pots, 1 just showed sex, a male, so i'm gonna pollenate a branch of one of the hopeful ladies....i hope all is well.....


gkn


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 1, 2009)

Looking good there raider. 

Peace


----------



## DaGambler (Aug 1, 2009)

raiderman said:


> in the freezer or anywhere?thanx for stoppin by.


i seem to recall FDD and others having poor exp. with pollen that wasn't fresh. 3-4 weeks is prolly about as long as it will stay fresh any which way. but as that one fellow was saying... i found pollinating at about 3 weeks into flower worked pretty well as far as just doing a couple of branches. Though allowing those plants pollinated to flower an additional 2 weeks would ensure that a greater proportion of the seeds 'brown up' and are viable.

As always, your girls look like they are in Eden.
.


----------



## protopipe1 (Aug 2, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> i seem to recall FDD and others having poor exp. with pollen that wasn't fresh. 3-4 weeks is prolly about as long as it will stay fresh any which way. but as that one fellow was saying... i found pollinating at about 3 weeks into flower worked pretty well as far as just doing a couple of branches. Though allowing those plants pollinated to flower an additional 2 weeks would ensure that a greater proportion of the seeds 'brown up' and are viable.
> 
> As always, your girls look like they are in Eden.
> .


What he said!! protopipe1


----------



## raiderman (Aug 2, 2009)

probably will pollenate wen the buds are bigger with lots of flowers first.,, that querkle really lookin good.will start the 3 pacs of og kush, kushberry , and og kush18,and the blue widow freebie and the white widow freebie, 20 total tomorrow..will get some seedlng mix also,done took a few BB out and a the las bluecheese.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 2, 2009)

hey RM ... ya see the notice in another thread of the availability of Deep Purple from TGA ... cool huh? walk on!!~~ 


raiderman said:


> probably will pollenate wen the buds are bigger with lots of flowers first.,, that querkle really lookin good.will start the 3 pacs of og kush, kushberry , and og kush18,and the blue widow freebie and the white widow freebie, 20 total tomorrow..will get some seedlng mix also,done took a few BB out and a the las bluecheese.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 3, 2009)

,havent seen them yet,,,been off the internet waiting for this router to get here.heres the og kush and family .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

more babies damn raider you must have plenty space to play with!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> more babies damn raider you must have plenty space to play with!


 yea alittle more anyway.heres the girls thier really taking off since transplant.all lookin good so far.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 4, 2009)

No shit they look good! OK that was my first response! Pretty little darlings you have there!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)

really special looking RM ..Great job! Walk On!!~~


----------



## raiderman (Aug 4, 2009)

,how do yu enlarge a pic. like that , thanx,yea, this is my reg. soil mix, that las was a bad idea, lol,get my yields with this stuff


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2009)

great looking babies man just wondering how many plants you got in that tent? 12 right 4 x 4? how much you yield in sog like that ? i've seen your baseball bat buds, i'm getting tempted to make a switch to real SOG or scrog


----------



## natrone23 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey raiderman I figured out how to use my camera lol

Purplewreck, my best pheno done in 60dys....another week and shes coming done by then she will turn more purp.


----------



## anhedonia (Aug 6, 2009)

badass raiderman.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 6, 2009)

Looking real real good raider..


----------



## raiderman (Aug 7, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> Hey raiderman I figured out how to use my camera lol
> 
> Purplewreck, my best pheno done in 60dys....another week and shes coming done by then she will turn more purp.


 those are ns.hope mine get like that.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 7, 2009)

Loving the avatar pic you got raider what strain is that? 

Peace


----------



## raiderman (Aug 7, 2009)

querkle,the same 7 strains i'm groing and thier out doing all.heres some pics of all.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 7, 2009)

Damn thats some good looking nugs there bro. You grow 'em? Seems pretty fast to be your querkle? Not unless you have done a previous run with 'em? I dunno they look freaking great though. 

Peace


----------



## raiderman (Aug 7, 2009)

lol, the pic is off the advertizment from the seed bank that i purchased. i jus thot i'd save it.also heres the bb , and they look like thier almost ready.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 7, 2009)

Gotcha hot damn those nugs look so sexy thats why I was asking. I want some purple bud never had it or seen it in person...... One day I'll pick up some kind of purple seeds an grow 'em out, deffinately after I get my temps under control after a few grows with the new setup I just got. 

Peace


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow, RM. Nice blueberries! They do look close to ready.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 7, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Wow, RM. Nice blueberries! They do look close to ready.


 yea they look good...also jus to update that the pollinating the BB female with the bluemoonshine was a success. and many seeds are being produced in two small budding areas ,.the plant pollinated is the real purply frosty lookin one ,the best i believe.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 7, 2009)

Don't you just love it when a plan comes together! I will smoke a doob in your honor! Or just because I have bud! LOL!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 7, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Don't you just love it when a plan comes together! I will smoke a doob in your honor! Or just because I have bud! LOL!


 thanx , hope it turns out to be really good,because i like that pheno type.


----------



## heftamga (Aug 7, 2009)

damn man, this





looks sweeeeeeet. i swear i can almost smell it.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 7, 2009)

heftamga said:


> damn man, this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thats the bluemoonshine pheno type i will be pollinating.since i've growed this strain before, isee two at least that are that type.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 7, 2009)

Raider thats some good looking buds man....


----------



## heftamga (Aug 7, 2009)

raiderman said:


> thats the bluemoonshine pheno type i will be pollinating.since i've growed this strain before, isee two at least that are that type.


i had some bluemoonshine to, but never achieved such results. mine were like streched as hell. 
but it was my first or second grow. after seeing this, maybe i'll do some again in the near future.
nice buds & the pics, will definitely check this thread more often.
keep it up man.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 7, 2009)

Awesome!!! I need to get me some of those beans...


----------



## raiderman (Aug 7, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Awesome!!! I need to get me some of those beans...


 breeding my own bluemoonshine this round.done ground up the dry male pods and thier dust except the querkle not so dry yet but enuh viable pollen to do wat i need.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 7, 2009)

very sweet man. those bluemoonshine convince me yet again that this is a MUSt-dO grow for me .. Walk on!``` Excellent work!


----------



## tilemaster (Aug 8, 2009)

so which one outta all ur strains would u vote # 1.. and if thats too hard give me 2 top strains that are aquirable via beans..im fairly interested after following ur pics...wut u say Raider??


----------



## howak47 (Aug 8, 2009)

damn man beutiful buds good job!!!!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> so which one outta all ur strains would u vote # 1.. and if thats too hard give me 2 top strains that are aquirable via beans..im fairly interested after following ur pics...wut u say Raider??


 the querkle is really fast flowering with a super lemony dank rite now,but thier out doing the other two strains by double in flowering , and will do this strain again ,but may not be with these home made beans if i repeat the gro.


----------



## tilemaster (Aug 8, 2009)

im loooking in to the querkle for sure anything like Purp erkle?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 8, 2009)

Next week im trying to order some purple wreck and querkle seeds..The way the buds look i need a purple strain in my lineup..


----------



## Maryjane123 (Aug 9, 2009)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Next week im trying to order some purple wreck and querkle seeds..The way the buds look i need a purple strain in my lineup..


 
Good Choice Dude, 1 of my favourite strains. Here is some pics of my pw outdoors if you guys grow outdoors. Sorry raider for hijacking, hopefully the porn will make up for it
































Finished outdoor, as I'm writing this now I'm of me tits on pw 


Good luck to everyone who chooses pw, you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 9, 2009)

thanx for droppin by .yea ,those are some top $ bud there.theres not a place on it not frosty.be glad wen i move get out of town ,of wat it is,lol so i can take it outside as well.the sun is free.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 9, 2009)

Jesus Mary!! those are super dank looking, nice work...how they smoke?? those pics got me so fucking excited that i have some pw seeds just waiting to be planted...i started 3 outside, 1 is a female, so i'm gonna pollenate an entire branch to make more seeds...


gkn


----------



## DownOnWax (Aug 9, 2009)

The calyx developement on that bud is crazy!

It looks mostly Indica but the calyxes show some Sativa look  

Awesome man!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 9, 2009)

pw is for purple widow right?????? Cause da damn they look GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Peace


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 9, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> pw is for purple widow right?????? Cause da damn they look GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Peace


 Purple wreck.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 9, 2009)

awesome looking weed. like you can smell it just looking at it ..... Walk on!!~~


----------



## raiderman (Aug 9, 2009)

i noticed my purple wreck buds and querkle have the same lemony sour smell,, must be the urkle cross on each.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 9, 2009)

hmmm they don't look very purple look more like widow cross huh lol. 

Peace


----------



## raiderman (Aug 9, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> hmmm they don't look very purple look more like widow cross huh lol.
> 
> Peace


its urkle purple x trainwreck.greenhouses trian wreck,,


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 9, 2009)

i'm such an auto lover, lately with all this pw dancing in my head, i want to make some sort of pw, diesel ryder cross, fully autoflowering strain...that would be so sick...it's hard to do but it'd be a really fun process...


gkn


----------



## DownOnWax (Aug 9, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> hmmm they don't look very purple look more like widow cross huh lol.
> 
> Peace


Purple strains are not Bright purple dude.

Hues of purple, grow one and you might understand.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 9, 2009)

seldom youd ever get real dark purple, but i've grown some , so its attainable.


----------



## natrone23 (Aug 9, 2009)

raiderman said:


> seldom youd ever get real dark purple, but i've grown some , so its attainable.


This lates couple of PW clones I got going will prob end up less purple than last time same clone, I think last time I was switching on the a/c during the night cycle couple times a night. I dont really care the bud looks insane either way


----------



## DownOnWax (Aug 9, 2009)

raiderman said:


> seldom youd ever get real dark purple, but i've grown some , so its attainable.


You can certainly get dark purple but some people think a purple bud is going to be the same shade as Barney the Dinosaur's ass.

Not gonna happen, no neon purple strains around that I have ever seen


----------



## raiderman (Aug 9, 2009)

DownOnWax said:


> You can certainly get dark purple but some people think a purple bud is going to be the same shade as Barney the Dinosaur's ass.
> 
> Not gonna happen, no neon purple strains around that I have ever seen


 i remember barney.lol.


----------



## DownOnWax (Aug 10, 2009)

raiderman said:


> i remember barney.lol.


That dino is still around man and my niece's love him.

You should cross those strains all together and make a strain called Barney 

_"That Barney got me high as fuck yo!"_


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 10, 2009)

Damn come on man....... I know its not gonna look like "barneys ass" I was saying that cause it doesn't look purple AT ALL. And your right I have to grow one for my self. I was just saying wow for a purple wreck plant its not that purple. And again I know it doesn't get like "barney ass"...............................

Peace


----------



## raiderman (Aug 10, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Damn come on man....... I know its not gonna look like "barneys ass" I was saying that cause it doesn't look purple AT ALL. And your right I have to grow one for my self. I was just saying wow for a purple wreck plant its not that purple. And again I know it doesn't get like "barney ass"...............................
> 
> Peace


barneys ass is probably more purple,lol.then again this is wat the querkle is supposed to look like finished.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 10, 2009)

raiderman said:


> barneys ass is probably more purple,lol.then again this is wat the querkle is supposed to look like finished.


wll heres some pics of all three and together.will start breeding nex week wen the budding sizes are bigger , more mature.the querkle in the mid is faster flwering taking off than the bluemoonshine on the right and purple wrecks,but the PW are starting to go.still young,


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 10, 2009)

looking sweet .... beautiful symmetry in motion growing up a storm.....walk on!!~~~


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 10, 2009)

looking perfect my friend...i forgot, what's your breeding plan again?? i only ended up with 1 female pw out of 3, in my outdoor setup, so i'm gonna use her to make more pw seeds, alot more....


gkn


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 10, 2009)

huh..... I thought I was subscribed to this thread already....... RM you are confusing me with all this growing your doing


----------



## raiderman (Aug 10, 2009)

lol,yea i'm trying to keep it movin forward without delay.seein i'm runnin three lights .


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 10, 2009)

gotta stay on top of it  ..... good job!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 10, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> gotta stay on top of it  ..... good job!


two more bb harvested,2 left, then those 18 og kush plants will be ready to go under this one that are 10 days old.all lookin real good.then start the Blueberry skunk seeds in two weex.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 10, 2009)

mmm og ..... imabout to start nudder indoor...... Have to get really baked and stare at the stars for hours and hours first.....


----------



## raiderman (Aug 10, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> mmm og ..... imabout to start nudder indoor...... Have to get really baked and stare at the stars for hours and hours first.....


 yea bot the og kush 18 and og kush and kushberry. pax.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 10, 2009)

Niccce, ....... what kind of camera is that.... I want one! seriously......


----------



## raiderman (Aug 10, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Niccce, ....... what kind of camera is that.... I want one! seriously......


 Nikon D60 with the18-55 ,55-200, and a 70-300 telephoto lense and filters.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 10, 2009)

Nikon D300????? I gotta get one that can take bud shots like yours...


----------



## Maryjane123 (Aug 10, 2009)

Comin along nicely, what ya feeding her? How much you feeding her?


----------



## raiderman (Aug 10, 2009)

i give a reg. dose of tiger bloom two days ago and the purple wrecks really speeded up the day after that feeding ,will swith to the beastie bloomz, somethin a bit more phospherous 9-50-10 next watering .the querkle show real slight burn though from it, but not threatening.thier picking up rel ns.love that lemony dank .


----------



## Maryjane123 (Aug 11, 2009)

If I where you, if the pw are looking good after feed, I would give each pw plant an extra 1 ml your next feed assuming you haven't already watered for today, keep pushing em to the max, I find they can handle the nutes pretty well and always respond to em gud. 

The smell will only get better dude


----------



## raiderman (Aug 11, 2009)

Maryjane123 said:


> If I where you, if the pw are looking good after feed, I would give each pw plant an extra 1 ml your next feed assuming you haven't already watered for today, keep pushing em to the max, I find they can handle the nutes pretty well and always respond to em gud.
> 
> The smell will only get better dude


i'm sure it loves the nutes and this RO drinking water i use thats ph 5.50 with nutes and a perfect 6 without with no adjusting as usual.also heres my Blueberry. the first pic is where i am breeding.its a real classic BB pheno type.i'll givem till saturday then i'm cleaning the room out for the og.seeds been makin for two weex already a few more days should do it.this BB is as rok hard as it gets.


----------



## Maryjane123 (Aug 11, 2009)

raiderman said:


> i'm sure it loves the nutes and this RO drinking water i use thats ph 5.50 with nutes and a perfect 6 without with no adjusting as usual.also heres my Blueberry. the first pic is where i am breeding.its a real classic BB pheno type.i'll givem till saturday then i'm cleaning the room out for the og.seeds been makin for two weex already a few more days should do it.this BB is as rok hard as it gets.


Looking lovely, 1 request tho bud, can ya get a close up of plant, like kneeling down and kinda tilting camera up towards roof, not to the roof literally and then take a shot of the plant real close up. 

If that makes sense ? 

Can't find the seeds nowhere, is this the dj shorts - bb?

I really want some blueberry, never tried a BB pheno, I bet it smells so fruity 

I have tried it once in amsterdam, dampkring coffeshop, apart from that. However I was real stoned, so I can't remember everting about the bud, however I remember it been really pungent fruity sweet smell, with a hint of sourness coming thru and a lil odur of cat piss(in a good way tho)


----------



## raiderman (Aug 11, 2009)

Maryjane123 said:


> Looking lovely, 1 request tho bud, can ya get a close up of plant, like kneeling down and kinda tilting camera up towards roof, not to the roof literally and then take a shot of the plant real close up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 heres a couple more .yea its got that great bb smell.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 11, 2009)

beutius ...beutius .... beutius indeed Sir RM .... Walk on @!!!~~~~~

I Fukin LUV BBerries!


----------



## Maryjane123 (Aug 11, 2009)

looking nice raider, loving the 2nd shot especially. cheers for posting more pics too.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 11, 2009)

a little simularity there in the cluster of pods.the seedswill be off this pheno type,,dont be fooled by these.they shrink much less and keep good weight.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 11, 2009)

that's a very interesting reality ... thanks for sharing that RM ... nice to know ... spreading the knowledge man ... 


raiderman said:


> a little simularity there in the cluster of pods.the seedswill be off this pheno type,,dont be fooled by these.they shrink much less and keep good weight.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 11, 2009)

i noticed tho that the bluemoonshine has to dry out a bit more than the others ,thier showing sign of maybe a little slowing from that las water.bud growing off the very bottom is vigorous as well, i see a few hermie flowers on it,lol..jus a tall plant to get bak and pic.most all were tall.also heres wat i'm smokin on today,,cool lookin bb pheno type also.strong ass weed .


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 11, 2009)

That sure looks like some strong ass weed.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks like Kryptonite on a stick!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 11, 2009)

danky danky shiet nice job A++


----------



## raiderman (Aug 12, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> danky danky shiet nice job A++


 thanx bro jus tryin to keep things circulated. damn all the bluemoonshine still not fully budding like the others,, i knew wen i watered las time that it must have still been moist deep down, and kinda slow,,but believe me theyll take off and catch up once it dries out better...on the nex gro here in the closet. gonna order a pac of reefermans purple kush, a pac of querkle i still have and the purple wrecks i still have.do those three nex...gonna do some checkin on reeferman seeds.


----------



## natrone23 (Aug 12, 2009)

Raiderman do you ever do clones? or just seeds


----------



## raiderman (Aug 12, 2009)

mostly seeds.they seem to be more convenient.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 12, 2009)

raiderman said:


> mostly seeds.they seem to be more convenient.


 
You will be very pleased with your PK, I garuntee it....


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 12, 2009)

*REPORT: Corvette C7 Coming in 2012 as a 2013 model*

by *Jonny Lieberman* (RSS feed) on Aug 12th, 2009 at 1:26PM 
 *Chevrolet Corvette Stingray Concept - click above image for high-res gallery*​ 
If you like Corvettes, this is going to make you smile. Fresh out of bankruptcy court, General Motors announced its two-year product plans for Chevy, Caddy, Buick and GMC. Included are go codes for the new C7 Corvette. The plan is to introduce the C7 in April of 2012 as a 2013 model -- a big improvement over the old plan to not reinvent the Corvette until 2014. Let's just state this up front -- almost nothing at all is known about the new Corvette. It appears as if plans for a mid-engine Corvette have been put aside. Like all Corvettes before it, the C7 will feature an engine up front driving the wheels out back. Other than that...

The rumors are that the C7 will be smaller and lighter than the current welterweight C6. There's talk of using more advanced materials like carbon fiber, aluminum and magnesium as well as smaller engines. Calm down, calm down -- as the ZR1 showed us, less displacement doesn't always mean less power. Especially when a positive-displacement Roots-type supercharger's in the mix. There's chatter that the C7's design might be based on the Stingray Concept from the 2009 Chicago Auto Show, but we're hoping it's not. More details as they become available.


----------



## natrone23 (Aug 12, 2009)

Man you got take clones, its so much more efficent, and easy too. pull much more weight$ and turaorund time is alot faster.


check out my lil veg and clone chamber.....easy as cake......sometimes I have throw plants away because i have to many for my space.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 12, 2009)

nice chamber...... I clone too.... sall up to RM though..... looks like things are working great his way....


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 12, 2009)

When you breed - you feel the need - for seed. LOL!


----------



## Maryjane123 (Aug 12, 2009)

I clone and also seed, seeds are good for future breeding projects, and if your going to take a break and also easier to give your friends seeds, then carring a clone.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 12, 2009)

Maryjane123 said:


> I clone and also seed, seeds are good for future breeding projects, and if your going to take a break and also easier to give your friends seeds, then carring a clone.


i have a single cloning tray with dome ,temp. controller like yours also,by the way ns little settup there,i'm gonna veg these kushes just a bit.so clones are a must ,especially the price i paid, i owe it to mysef,can hold 25 jiffy plugs in this one tray,maybe more.i need a faster cycle also, save me money as well,, sure would like to do a full grape krush gro,lol.i hope this pollen is still good. i'm sure.heres some pics in order..pw,querkle,BM.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 12, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> *REPORT: Corvette C7 Coming in 2012 as a 2013 model*
> 
> by *Jonny Lieberman* (RSS feed) on Aug 12th, 2009 at 1:26PM
> 
> ...


 it is an eye catcher.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 13, 2009)

well started breeding today with the querkle female.querkle pollen was brush on with small brush. and bluemoonshine pollen . thats all on the querkle.each two buds on each side were pollenated .see if were successful.lot of yellow pollen was in there. a bag was placed over the plant with little hole in it and bud was sealed away from any possible pollenation of the rest of the plant.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 13, 2009)

seeds of the dankness crossed and in frankness you shall achieve perfection


----------



## raiderman (Aug 13, 2009)

raiderman said:


> it is an eye catcher.





theloadeddragon said:


> seeds of the dankness crossed and in frankness you shall achieve perfection


yea, all the plants of the querkle were good prospects . even the querkle male was close node and stocky.lotta pods .heres the plant closer up.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 13, 2009)

good job man ..... good luck with that effort .... 


raiderman said:


> well started breeding today with the querkle female.querkle pollen was brush on with small brush. and bluemoonshine pollen . thats all on the querkle.each two buds on each side were pollenated .see if were successful.lot of yellow pollen was in there. a bag was placed over the plant with little hole in it and bud was sealed away from any possible pollenation of the rest of the plant.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 16, 2009)

thanx, also pollenated the purple wreck female with purple wreck pollen and a branch of bluemoonshine male pollen.i hope this pollen is good. i noticed on the bb that only a couple seed pods but they were near finished wen pollenate, so i believe that was that deal.o well.


----------



## phatlip (Aug 16, 2009)

Fantastic! is the blue moonshine related to Dj shorts OTM? (old time moonshine)....


----------



## raiderman (Aug 16, 2009)

phatlip said:


> Fantastic! is the blue moonshine related to Dj shorts OTM? (old time moonshine)....


yea thier the same, heres a pic of wat this strain produces.classic old moonshine pheno type from the BM.this is a pic from christmas..my BM are starting to fill in. thier way behind the fast flowering querk and purple wrecks.also i topped out two BM 3 weex ago and gonna look ns.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 16, 2009)

and a good buzzin' christmas it'was .... hahahha!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 16, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> and a good buzzin' christmas it'was .... hahahha!


 i dont remember lookin back is a bit fuzzy,lol.,that BM is real strong andhope this querkle does the job.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 16, 2009)

hey man yea .... my DQ .... the cheesey one ... its like one week into flowering and I can't believe the crystals .... or maybe I am just doing wishful thiking ... it's looking awesome ... as is your querkle ....and did you try some of the Qleaner ...I beeen reading some good stuff on thiat.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 16, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey man yea .... my DQ .... the cheesey one ... its like one week into flowering and I can't believe the crystals .... or maybe I am just doing wishful thiking ... it's looking awesome ... as is your querkle ....and did you try some of the Qleaner ...I beeen reading some good stuff on thiat.


 i heard his stuff is fast flowering , these doin well so far. on the takeoff,,my bluemoonshine jus got to accepted height and starting to speed up.thier like that.they dont get in no hurry but worth the wait,,, yea i may try some more of his stuff,,see how this all turns out.


----------



## phatlip (Aug 16, 2009)

they are the same? Dj short is my favorite breeder on the planet... i havent tried the OTM... i 1st saw it in cannabible 3 and have been interested sice...


----------



## raiderman (Aug 16, 2009)

phatlip said:


> they are the same? Dj short is my favorite breeder on the planet... i havent tried the OTM... i 1st saw it in cannabible 3 and have been interested sice...


 its dutch passion but dp bm is dj shorts work with dutch passion on a few strains.but its the same.i'm breeding bm seeds also.and on the las pollenation i'm gonna mix pw,quekle pollen ona bm .all three,lol.hope it worx.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 18, 2009)

raiderman said:


> its dutch passion but dp bm is dj shorts work with dutch passion on a few strains.but its the same.i'm breeding bm seeds also.and on the las pollenation i'm gonna mix pw,quekle pollen ona bm .all three,lol.hope it worx.


 heres an up date.the bm i noticed getting thicker stalks and gonna be much weightier in the end and then they takeoff as thier starting.


----------



## natrone23 (Aug 18, 2009)

nice nice and healthy green man I can tell the qwerkle and the PW. The pw looks just like mine.

What soil mix nute combo do you use?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 18, 2009)

hey RM .... they be looking like they should be looking .... well tended for ma man! (I chopped the lady ... sweet and stanky as she was ... she be drying now)


----------



## raiderman (Aug 18, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey RM .... they be looking like they should be looking .... well tended for ma man! (I chopped the lady ... sweet and stanky as she was ... she be drying now)


thanx for stoppin by.i bet thats gonna be some real good smoke.it was a real strong plant.



natrone23 said:


> nice nice and healthy green man I can tell the qwerkle and the PW. The pw looks just like mine.
> 
> What soil mix nute combo do you use?


ocean forest and about 20 to 25 % perilite.i need to be puting my own together from scratch.i'd use miracle gro ina minute if it had no nitrogen pellets .the best crob ever was in miacle gro as is ,,second time around got a hot bag that was melting the nutes in it and wen itransplanted burned them to cinders. they were even lookin at me sayin, WHY me?about 5 yrs ago.lol.i add a decent amnt of perilite to make it airy.jus with the ocean forest yu have to let it dry out more before waterings.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 19, 2009)

i'll be repeating this gro ,so the journal will be continual .. i noticed many hairs turned red where i pollenated. but i been hearing about pollen not lasting long and wonder if i should had kept the males alive.i jus dont like worrying about pollenating a whole crop off somethin on my shirt or so.well we'll see. everything is booming the bm are really takin off ow and glad.the purple wrecks and querkle i water med. strength 9-50-30 (haf tspn) and two spoons of sugar daddy.everything needing water differently. i dont water if i feel any coolness and moist,, finger deep in soil.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 19, 2009)

Awesome so your ordering some more of the same seeds for next grow around?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 19, 2009)

raiderman said:


> i'll be repeating this gro ,so the journal will be continual .. i noticed many hairs turned red where i pollenated. but i been hearing about pollen not lasting long and wonder if i should had kept the males alive.i jus dont like worrying about pollenating a whole crop off somethin on my shirt or so.well we'll see. everything is booming the bm are really takin off ow and glad.the purple wrecks and querkle i water med. strength 9-50-30 (haf tspn) and two spoons of sugar daddy.everything needing water differently. i dont water if i feel any coolness and moist,, finger deep in soil.


Pistils catch pollen, once pollen is caught and the calyxes begin forming seeds inside of them they no longer need to catch pollen so the pistil dies off reverting that energy that would be used to mantain a healthy pistil to seed development in the calyxes ...... sounds like a successful pollenation.

don't want to seed the whole crop .... better to kill the males and keep pollen stored than to keep males and pollenate the whole crop on accident


----------



## raiderman (Aug 19, 2009)

well i killed the males 2 weex ago and was wondering if the pollen itsef is still good.but we'll see.....yea to wait for the plants to finish and dry the seeds, then restartwen i could have them 6 inches tall ready to flower as these finish,gotta keep somethin continually flowering.after these finish will order that other hydro-farm 600.gotta real wide reflector i want for the third flowering room ready to go 6 weex i guess.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 19, 2009)

went to www.weedworld.co.uk and ordered 2 pax of BM from them. i been chekin them out and they seem real legit, plus they got my beans at a real good price and they give free glass spoons and electric pipes away depending on wat ya spend.so far so good.my first time orderin from here by the way.seem real pro.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 19, 2009)

wow never been on that site. How is the shipping on 'em? Does it sounds pretty stealth to you?


----------



## raiderman (Aug 19, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> wow never been on that site. How is the shipping on 'em? Does it sounds pretty stealth to you?


it says it is,,i'm already sittin on a pac of querkle and pw anyway. i jus need a pac ofBM .so i bot two because if somethin happens and my pollen doesnt do the job ,hava bak up plan.with discount they were 68.00 a pac and thats cheap asi've ever seen them.


----------



## Maryjane123 (Aug 19, 2009)

raiderman said:


> it says it is,,i'm already sittin on a pac of querkle and pw anyway. i jus need a pac ofBM .so i bot two because if somethin happens and my pollen doesnt do the job ,hava bak up plan.with discount they were 68.00 a pac and thats cheap asi've ever seen them.


 
Cool, weed world are popular in the uk here for there magazine, it's like the uk version of high times, they are legit too. 

Hopefully though your bitches are pregnant.


Nothing like xtra seeds to play around wit aswell.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 19, 2009)

Maryjane123 said:


> Cool, weed world are popular in the uk here for there magazine, it's like the uk version of high times, they are legit too.
> 
> Hopefully though your bitches are pregnant.
> 
> ...


i like this grow because it smells like sour grapes in my room all the time and the bes dank i believe on the market.jus cant get over the smell.yea, i had 3 og kush seeds 1 og18 and 2 kushberry seedlings were bad.got 13 out of 18 . i'll put them in my big buckets get my monies worth, vegem 5 weex,lol.chekout this groroom.ina yr i'd like to be somethin near,.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 19, 2009)

Now That is a Sick Ass set up....


----------



## raiderman (Aug 19, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Now That is a Sick Ass set up....


 i could live a middle class life with that,lol.i see 80,000 rite off da bat,lol.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 19, 2009)

That is just sick, sick, sick! I'm so envious! What a set-up, what plants and what talent!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 19, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> That is just sick, sick, sick! I'm so envious! What a set-up, what plants and what talent!


the only thing i'd change is air cooled to set the lights closer making the buds more dense .that dude there does alot of ograskals feminzed seeds.ibelieve thats the crop there.fem. seeds.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 19, 2009)

Why do people who do a great job always want to be greater? Oh yeah, that's how they got great in the first place!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 19, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Why do people who do a great job always want to be greater? Oh yeah, that's how they got great in the first place!


i f yu gro in 5 gallon buckets witha 600 watt or greater no reason wy yurs shouldnt be that size.hell i got this giant in 3.5 gallon bucket .over 3 oz. near 2 liter bottle size plus being g13hp ,probably the strongest in the world.got a pound out of 10 plants total.jus need about 50 more,lol.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 19, 2009)

Next grow I growing 3 LSD fem, 6 Sannie Jack regs and 6 of Subcool's Paradox Box regs. Special order from some sick folks I know and we don't have MM here yet. I got 8 oz off 2 fem LSD last grow and if I get 50/50 splits on my reg seeds I'll have 9 fem plants going and a lb should be no problem. I go with the purple wreck I have in stock the grow after that. I'm doing this in prep for a retirement where I help sick people. That kind of Karma keeps me alive too and if it doesn't I'll go out happy! I want to find out what the PW smoke is like. When we get MM here you can bet I'll expand!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 19, 2009)

i'll should be in a storage unit this time next yr growin. less i get a decent size room to do it in fixing to get this third light, then before i move i'll get three more and do 6 like ona dice.can keep a 100 plants in flower regularly.i have no prob financing it ,jus gotta nephew lives hrer and he's got one las yr before he goes in the military and i cant do it till he moves away to the army.lol,i know sux..i can run one good vortex inline fan to cool all 6 .the one i use in the garage could cool at least 4 or more ,, lot of power behind it.and if yu notice i do everything i say i'm gonna,lol.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 19, 2009)

You seem to be commited! I should be or so I've been told! Don't you just love to plan the grow and then execute!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 19, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> You seem to be commited! I should be or so I've been told! Don't you just love to plan the grow and then execute!


i know .this seems to be rite up my alley plus i'm single,lol.i been grow for over 9 yrs already strait.and got all my loose ends pretty tite,lol.raider.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, I've been married for 35 years been growin' inside for about 2 years and have found a passion so I'm set. I also work from home which is quite convenient since I can watch my girls anytime I want and my boss has bail money.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 19, 2009)

i run a local business here.jus been in this town for awhile ,ready to move to a secluded location.i live ina neighborhood, and need to be somewhere alone with these characters,


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Aug 19, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Well, I've been married for 35 years been growin' inside for about 2 years and have found a passion so I'm set. I also work from home which is quite convenient since I can watch my girls anytime I want and my boss has bail money.


 
that's awsome, plus no piss test..
I plan on being my own boss in the next 5 years. dental lab


----------



## raiderman (Aug 19, 2009)

i already know at i wanna do wen i gro up,lol.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Aug 19, 2009)

raiderman said:


> i like this grow because it smells like sour grapes in my room all the time and the bes dank i believe on the market.jus cant get over the smell.yea, i had 3 og kush seeds 1 og18 and 2 kushberry seedlings were bad.got 13 out of 18 . i'll put them in my big buckets get my monies worth, vegem 5 weex,lol.chekout this groroom.ina yr i'd like to be somethin near,.


 Looks like a plan RAIDEMAN ... I got some new toys in the works for my next run...


----------



## raiderman (Aug 19, 2009)

yur settup is pretty sweet.i'm sure there will be lots of color coming around the corner.


----------



## $thaghettogreenthumb$ (Aug 20, 2009)

newbee on this site but i got sum pw's in the mail, hopefully start a journal of sum other strains in the mix as well, but i def. feel ur choices in strains n ur persistence with ur plantas my friend...jus read this whole post lol....anyway ill pitch a tent n wait it out for the end results...peace bro


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2009)

hey wats up? sounds great.yu can go ahead and start because thier worth it..also weed world said i needed a marijuana card,lol, to be able to make an order.they wont sell many seeds.


----------



## southern homegrower (Aug 20, 2009)

rm how the seed plant doing


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2009)

well the hairs turned red ,jus wait and see.takes a couple weex to find out.


----------



## southern homegrower (Aug 20, 2009)

bet u cant wait to start saving some $ on seeds. should be a nice chunk of change you will be saving with all the seeds you go through


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> bet u cant wait to start saving some $ on seeds. should be a nice chunk of change you will be saving with all the seeds you go through


 we'll see. i been holding the pollen in a sterile sealed container after it was dry for two weex.we'll see if it was a worthless effort or not.


----------



## southern homegrower (Aug 20, 2009)

yall got any rain out there yet


----------



## natrone23 (Aug 20, 2009)

Purplewreck dried and ready for jars just think about in 4 weeks or so this will be in your pipe


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> Purplewreck dried and ready for jars just think about in 4 weeks or so this will be in our pipe


yea it smells great and srting to fill in.i would pic it sep. but its all kinda difficult to move . i jus reah and trim,lol.if i cant find no bm reg seeds from a trusted place i may get 2 pacs of grape krush dj short instead.looks like a good strain.dont yu think?i see attitude has reg.bm seeds of dj short.hmmm.or one of each,,thier out of grape krush but they restok pretty qik.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 20, 2009)

Natrone - Excellent buds. I have seeds in waiting! Wanted to see some finished product. Let us know how it smokes in 4 weeks!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Natrone - Excellent buds. I have seeds in waiting! Wanted to see some finished product. Let us know how it smokes in 4 weeks!


 ye a,i noticed this evening the purple wrecks and querkle doin that day 40 explosive flowering finally thier piling on now.BM had to tie down the four branches on a couple i topped . thier gonna need it.will be repeating this gro .maybe twice.yea i hit the purple wrecks with haf teaspoon of beastie bloomz and 2 tsp of sugar daddy. they been hit bak to bak. querkle has to flush between feedings,,same with bluemoonshine.i want a purple pic in this closet wen all is said.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 20, 2009)

So you think the wrecks can take the nutes?


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> So you think the wrecks can take the nutes?


 yea, but i never use over medium strrength. i dont have a rep of burnin up plants,lol.i'll increase the carbs as i go.checkin out some glass earlier.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice glass! I like the first one! I've had 3 nice ones but when my wife get stones she get careless. Oh Well. Just got a Vapir V5 and I like it. Let's me taste the flavor. Otherwise I use a steamroller or a pistol grip bong.

I hear you on the medium nutes and carb load. Soil is not very forgiving on nutes and carbs are always good late. I can tune my hydro to any setting I think it needs. Get to play mad scientist. I almost have the formula down, master! LOL!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Nice glass! I like the first one! I've had 3 nice ones but when my wife get stones she get careless. Oh Well. Just got a Vapir V5 and I like it. Let's me taste the flavor. Otherwise I use a steamroller or a pistol grip bong.
> 
> I hear you on the medium nutes and carb load. Soil is not very forgiving on nutes and carbs are always good late. I can tune my hydro to any setting I think it needs. Get to play mad scientist. I almost have the formula down, master! LOL!


 yea gotta have the old bong for smokin the good stuff.joints dont do nuthin for me anyway.maybe i'm burned out ,lol.if these seeds make that would be a milestone to my gro knowledge.and some future plans.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 20, 2009)

Not a joint smoker either. Have to use a machine to roll but can make a bong out of an apple! LOL! That's one of the reasons I like the idea of growing multiple strains. It limits the burn out factor if you switch around. 

You sure do have the touch this grow. Really, Really dialed in!


----------



## Maryjane123 (Aug 20, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Natrone - Excellent buds. I have seeds in waiting! Wanted to see some finished product. Let us know how it smokes in 4 weeks!


 
Hi there, I have a grow journal in my sig which is purple wreck finished if you wanting to see some of the end product. 

Natrone, those look like some good stuff? what pheno did you get? smell? yield?


----------



## Maryjane123 (Aug 20, 2009)

raiderman said:


> yea, but i never use over medium strrength. i dont have a rep of burnin up plants,lol.i'll increase the carbs as i go.checkin out some glass earlier.


 
Nice man. how much are these? looking for a new bowl myself, smashed my last roor, *sigh* 

That dragon bong looks immense.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow MJ123! That was incredible. Probably not ready to smoke yet but let me know what kind of smoke it is. The hash production is great since I just got a pollen box and the wife tops every bowl!


----------



## Maryjane123 (Aug 21, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Wow MJ123! That was incredible. Probably not ready to smoke yet but let me know what kind of smoke it is. The hash production is great since I just got a pollen box and the wife tops every bowl!


 
Yea I am still smoking her, couldn't wait tbh, I love this strain & smoke.


I found this smoke to be a well balanced high, of both head & body. It's very good for back pain. It's very hard to describe tbh, the smells and taste of this plant, is absolutly fuckin amazing.. Very, Very unique plant indeed.

I have not seen 1 bad grow, nor 1 person dissapointed. 

Sound like the wife will enjoy this smoke, I would recommend makin the hash, it's a change for me, as I have smoked, alot of morrocan,afgani,nepalese hash etc etc and I must say pw will exceed any of these available hashes in my personal opinion.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 21, 2009)

OH Goody! I love exotic stuff! Thanks MJ!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 21, 2009)

nugs are looking sweet ... and this is gorgeous ... I have a gecko ...


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2009)

yeathe bluemoonshine is the same. it will leave so much thc struck to my tins that i get a razor blade and slightly angle it and can get a couple grams of thc goop dried.put a piece in the bowl and one hit is like instead trip,lol. extrtemely intense is wy i gro that strain. pw is gonna be a reg name in this house hold as weel. mine are beefing up and beautiful blue now.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2009)

yea i really like the pw.thier easy to gro.also weed world is gonna sell me the bm. at 68.00 a pac .cheapest i seen.yea thanx for stoppin by and givin me some hep.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2009)

yea wen this crop is fini i'll get a real centerpiece bong for my den.


----------



## JackHerer (Aug 21, 2009)

nice grow raider! Im subscribed looks like you know what you're doing.

Im about to start my 2nd grow, Im fiishing some White Rhino and a local clone in 2-3 weeks. I had a little nute burn but kept things manageable and should get a decent harvest and no nute burn next time!

I was interested in Querkle and I was wondering how stable the plants were you got from the seeds. Also a couple pages ago you said ur lookin for some reg BM seeds from a trusted source, do you not like dealing with the attitude for some reason? I just had a minor issue with them but everything should be fine.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2009)

JackHerer said:


> nice grow raider! Im subscribed looks like you know what you're doing.
> 
> Im about to start my 2nd grow, Im fiishing some White Rhino and a local clone in 2-3 weeks. I had a little nute burn but kept things manageable and should get a decent harvest and no nute burn next time!
> 
> I was interested in Querkle and I was wondering how stable the plants were you got from the seeds. Also a couple pages ago you said ur lookin for some reg BM seeds from a trusted source, do you not like dealing with the attitude for some reason? I just had a minor issue with them but everything should be fine.


thanx,,well the dj shorts are 130 after discount. and the dp bluemoonshine are feminized only. but i like dp bm, because i always figured its the same,many sources tell me its the same ,as a matter a fact i seen a few gro reports on dj short bm and they state 3 females avg. per pac.so i'm funny about that. and dp will always give yu 5 girls of the same everytime.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 21, 2009)

my wife is practically begging me to get the dp bm femed seeds..... I hate ordering ANYTHING off the net.... damn....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 21, 2009)

oh yeah... and what is that in your avatar?


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2009)

bluemoonshine plant.thier as frosty as frosty can get.


----------



## JackHerer (Aug 21, 2009)

raiderman said:


> BM had to tie down the four branches on a couple i topped . thier gonna need it.


 
did you find this strain produced better when topped? and was it difficult to clone?


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2009)

JackHerer said:


> did you find this strain produced better when topped? and was it difficult to clone?


BM has the better yield topped,no doubt .not much room i have but managed to do a couple,yull see in a couple weex wy thier tied down, thier also resin heavy.wen i did my feminized version i took 27 cuttings and got 25 roots. i chunked them because thier feminized version hermies real bad.but never had them hermie in reg version,but i'd say very easy to clone.i'm fixing to pollenate some bm male with this pollen. its the las one to pollenate.a branch ..youll find a hard job finding them reg seeds hardly anywhere. i think they quit doi them.


----------



## JackHerer (Aug 21, 2009)

cool, Im considering getting DJ shorts reg for my 2nd grow along with some TGA strain perhaps jack the ripper butim not sure if its too tall


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2009)

JackHerer said:


> cool, Im considering getting DJ shorts reg for my 2nd grow along with some TGA strain perhaps jack the ripper butim not sure if its too tall


 ill end up checkin out dj short stuff also , jus to see for mysef.gonna order a pac of deep purple maybe two for future grow soon around christmas.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2009)

JackHerer said:


> cool, Im considering getting DJ shorts reg for my 2nd grow along with some TGA strain perhaps jack the ripper butim not sure if its too tall


 i do these fo now thier haf the price for the same thing.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2009)

also i tie down all 4 branches because i might have to deal with somethin like this,lol.and this was flowered at 3 inches,even through flowering jus kept stretchin and filling in,lol.but i got 77 dry grams of the most potent yu'll prob ever smoke.the las one is a classic old moonshine pheno type.these are off my las crop of bluemoonshine.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2009)

also jus to let announce several small seed pods forming on the querkle.i pm about how long it really las and thier riye,free seeds for a hwile


----------



## howak47 (Aug 21, 2009)

raiderman said:


> also i tie down all 4 branches because i might have to deal with somethin like this,lol.and this was flowered at 3 inches,even through flowering jus kept stretchin and filling in,lol.but i got 77 dry grams of the most potent yu'll prob ever smoke.the las one is a classic old moonshine pheno type.these are off my las crop of bluemoonshine.


damn man those are sum beautiful buds!!! keep up the good growin


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 21, 2009)

what he said .... 


howak47 said:


> damn man those are sum beautiful buds!!! keep up the good growin


----------



## raiderman (Aug 22, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> what he said ....


thnx ,heres a update .the first two is purple wrecks the nex are querkle and the flower room from each side.had to retie the pw .thier really gettin heavy.were haf way there flower.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 22, 2009)

wen my bm seeds get here next week will restart the seeds for this spot,,vegem under the 250 3 to 4 weex.


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 22, 2009)

sick grow raiderman... love the purple.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 22, 2009)

yea i 'm startin to see some color change as we go.i'm gonna have at least a 100 seeds of querkle on two small buds.


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 22, 2009)

nice job seeding. i do the same with alot of my plants. 

and i have a pink toed tarantula named Querkle.

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/155535-querkle-my-new-pink-toed.html


----------



## raiderman (Aug 23, 2009)

funny ,thier everywhere jus south of here.august and september ,thier all over the roads.was thinkin about gettin a 1000 watt for the garage since it stays cool good.move that 600 in that small empty bedroom.the hydro farm i'm gonna get has a 21 x 25 reflector and thier 6 inch fittings and dont have to change nuthin out.


----------



## DownOnWax (Aug 23, 2009)

100 seeds will last a good while!

It's nice to not have to worry about getting seeds shipped in the mail 

Looking good Raiderman!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 23, 2009)

DownOnWax said:


> 100 seeds will last a good while!
> 
> It's nice to not have to worry about getting seeds shipped in the mail
> 
> Looking good Raiderman!


 thanx , not sure if its a 100 ,jus alot of pods swellin..


----------



## DownOnWax (Aug 23, 2009)

raiderman said:


> thanx , not sure if its a 100 ,jus alot of pods swellin..


I usually just pollinate a couple of popcorn buds. I tend to get around 30-50 seeds from a nug the size of maybe one of those little BIC lighters


----------



## raiderman (Aug 23, 2009)

DownOnWax said:


> I usually just pollinate a couple of popcorn buds. I tend to get around 30-50 seeds from a nug the size of maybe one of those little BIC lighters


 did they come out to be nice plants from yur own genetics.


----------



## DownOnWax (Aug 23, 2009)

You can check them out, only came away with 3 females this first go around but I only germinated 10 seeds. 2 did not germ and I killed 2 more that had bad growth patterns. So, I ended up with 3 male and 3 female. Next time I will probably try to go for 2 hybrids at a time, looking for around 6-8 females per grow 

Here is the link:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/230512-downs-blueberry-church-grow.html


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 23, 2009)

very very sweet mr.rm. thanks for that update. This is looking mighty mighty fine.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 23, 2009)

thanx,this mix i use and increasing my perilite for more oxygen to the roots was a good idea.i do 60/40 now.ocean forest/perilite.i can reallysee the difference from my last stuff..


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 23, 2009)

man those buds are looking sweet over there rm loving it!!!!!


----------



## skeeter420 (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice ill b watching from here on


----------



## raiderman (Aug 23, 2009)

skeeter420 said:


> Nice ill b watching from here on


heres my og kush gro. transplanting to the buckets.


----------



## mtman (Aug 24, 2009)

Looking good raiderman


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2009)

been away a while raider but damn your shits lookin as good as ever the querkle looks really frost but not much purple to her does she turn later in flower or you think its just a pheno thing?


----------



## raiderman (Aug 24, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> been away a while raider but damn your shits lookin as good as ever the querkle looks really frost but not much purple to her does she turn later in flower or you think its just a pheno thing?


 almost all yur indoor purple varieties like my blue moonshine come out purple in the las couple weex,,extra week really helps.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2009)

good to know man thanks!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 24, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> good to know man thanks!


 does anyone here know how to enlarge the pic instead being small. i never learned it,thanx.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2009)

save it into your album then the two codes appear under the pic and copy the top one and then in advanced posting a message hit the little picture icon n paste it into the box. voila


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 24, 2009)

hey RM, why do you stack 3 pots together like that?


----------



## raiderman (Aug 24, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> hey RM, why do you stack 3 pots together like that?


 side by side?because i plan on filling in everything under lite.. i also grow for one large main cola instead letting it grow out.jus taakes more pruning ,and long worthless real lower branches dont do good anyway .i'm gonna have it packed.


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 24, 2009)

no i mean the buckets in the pics of your og kush. there are 3 stacked inside each other and there is soil in between.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 24, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> no i mean the buckets in the pics of your og kush. there are 3 stacked inside each other and there is soil in between.


 lol,its only one . ispilled soil on the edge wen i transplanted.the buckets do look stacked tho. wen i am counting them i have to pull one out to make sure how many.funny , i got a flyer from the uk advertising a seed bank,lol.it looked alrite.


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 24, 2009)

oh.. hah, crazy it really looks like 3. or maybe im just really high...


----------



## raiderman (Aug 25, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> oh.. hah, crazy it really looks like 3. or maybe im just really high...


heres some pics.


----------



## southern homegrower (Aug 25, 2009)

hey rm. the third pic is it the purplewreck


----------



## raiderman (Aug 25, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> hey rm. the third pic is it the purplewreck


yea thats purple wreck.thier bluish purple already kinda.i'm still having aproblem enlarging pics.can some one simplify it for me.i'm not the most computer literate person.jus tryin to learn this to make it easier on everyone else wen lookin.thanx.


----------



## southern homegrower (Aug 25, 2009)

they all look great. i like the 1 & 3rd the best.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 25, 2009)

the one in the middle iis bluemoonshine thier a week behind the others ,youll see.


----------



## southern homegrower (Aug 25, 2009)

i cant hardly wait


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2009)

raiderman said:


> yea thats purple wreck.thier bluish purple already kinda.i'm still having aproblem enlarging pics.can some one simplify it for me.i'm not the most computer literate person.jus tryin to learn this to make it easier on everyone else wen lookin.thanx.


hit the my roll it up button top left n down the left hand side go to pictures and albums, if youve not set one up hit add album n upload the pics.

once their saved click onto one from the album and youll see under neath them 2 sets of html code 

right click into the top box and copy the whole thing 

i find it easier to have two tabs or net windows open to flick between the two 

then in the thread you want to post the pic go advanced 

across the top list of icons the 5th one from the right loks like a little pic of a mountain and a sun. click that and a box with http:// in it appears deltete that anc paste in the code you copied from the album.

hit enter and youll have a big pic in the thread.

hope that helps ya Raider 





 frosty dude !!!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 25, 2009)

thanx,i did it. i'll jus keep doinit like i do.wont work,,anyway everything is really beefing up. i enjoy this part of the game.


----------



## anhedonia (Aug 25, 2009)

Your plants are gorgeous. Ive been smoking on an unidentified super dank purple strain for the past few days. The thing is it looks like it would get you higher than it acctually does, but its still good. I have yet to smoke a purple strain that just lays me out. Your purples look exceptional raiderman. Never smoked any of the purples you got but damn they look good.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 25, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Your plants are gorgeous. Ive been smoking on an unidentified super dank purple strain for the past few days. The thing is it looks like it would get you higher than it acctually does, but its still good. I have yet to smoke a purple strain that just lays me out. Your purples look exceptional raiderman. Never smoked any of the purples you got but damn they look good.


 thanx bro ,heres a bm in the bak.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 25, 2009)

picture perfect.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2009)

dude aslong as we get to see your fine work!!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 26, 2009)

thanx its not lettin me paste it,,hell alwaysn thot it was some thin yu jus clik.lol.i'm always lookin for easy ways out..also i would like to make mention wen yur runnin alot of plants ,i see lots of problems with different grows around,only because most ppl think its a worryfree hobby and all but that.every day yu have to chek yur containers for watering.cant jus forget about one or 2 and they jus out to much.trimming,pruning,diagnosing problems.its qite a job at times . and if yur runnin100 plants or more its fulltime.and if yur counting on those grows, one sik plant maxe yu sik, or ra real low yielder..lolraider.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2009)

hell man if im around ill blow em up for ya.

totally im still just a hobbyist compared to yourself enjoying it is half the battle but it can be stressful even depressing at times when you've got a major problem when i had my temp issues n shit was getting burnt i was a lot more irritable n short with peeps, and i only have 25.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 26, 2009)

or a 5,000.00 crop hermieing on ya.lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2009)

id be off a bridge lol


----------



## raiderman (Aug 26, 2009)

somethin,,,well i pulled out 2 lovely ladies this mornig ,bm, and pollinated bm seeds, more querk/bm=urkles moonshine,more pw/bm=purple widow and bm/qerk/pw/=purple lightening.that is if they put out ,got seeds makin where i been pollinating.i even see jus one seed ona bm plant i didnt pollinate,rubbed up against the other,but theres an extra good seed.at all sounds great but i mainly want the bm overall.raider.


----------



## southern homegrower (Aug 26, 2009)

rm. the seed co. are going to be hurting a little bit since u started seeding ur own


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 26, 2009)

ur gonna have some nice variety there RM.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 26, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> ur gonna have some nice variety there RM.


thanx, yea its a step in the right direction and these are the strains i want to stick with .and of course others.i'd like to get some grape krush and seed a couple good branches.like i said earlier , i'm fixing to estart this grow in about another week to 10 days under my 250 wile these are goin in the rite direction,nevrtheless if weedworld doesnt come through with bm this week like they said i guess i'll get dj short bm at attitude , couple pacs i guess,,then the nex round i'll already have seeds.if i get plenty i'll give out a few pacs seeds.if they get the grape krush in i'll order one of each by friday.i'm already sittin ona pac of pw and querkle from two months ago.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2009)

the wait is the hardest part in this game


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 26, 2009)

it deffinately is the hardest part. I hate waiting on seeds man it makes me all paranoid and shit. Now as for waiting for the bud to finish.... I love I could stare at my plants all day long. And even though harvesting means I get to smoke them the two weeks without a plant to stare at is horrible for me hahaha. Anyways  rm


----------



## raiderman (Aug 27, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> it deffinately is the hardest part. I hate waiting on seeds man it makes me all paranoid and shit. Now as for waiting for the bud to finish.... I love I could stare at my plants all day long. And even though harvesting means I get to smoke them the two weeks without a plant to stare at is horrible for me hahaha. Anyways  rm


 heres a qerkle that breeded.see if yu can see the seeds.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2009)

dude i know why the posting big pics wasnt working for ya! its the top code you need not the bottom one! my bad 

lookin gooood R


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 27, 2009)

Ya man seed in pic two as well. querkle looking dank as it should!!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 27, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Ya man seed in pic two as well. querkle looking dank as it should!!


theres no seeds inthe las.the pic should had been closer o'well. i jus seeded the middle part not whole plant ,fk that,lol.i neeeeeed weeeeeed.no all seeeeeeed.lol.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 27, 2009)

raiderman said:


> theres no seeds inthe las.the pic should had been closer o'well. i jus seeded the middle part not whole plant ,fk that,lol.i neeeeeed weeeeeed.no all seeeeeeed.lol.


 also jus made an order at attitude.ordered a pac of grape krush and bluemoonshine dj short collection. so the nex gro will be pw,bm,gk,qrk.


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 27, 2009)

sweet... that grape krush sounds good.


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice grow!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 27, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Nice grow!


thanx, thier all lookin amazing,no runts all maximizing bud growth,everyday i noticed size change.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 27, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> sweet... that grape krush sounds good.


sounds great dont it. i been starin at that strain for awhile and it runs out fas and takes forever to restok.we'll have to settup the breeding project again and add in grape krush to the 3,i'll redo males on the other three to get fresh pollen..rdr.


----------



## jact55 (Aug 27, 2009)

hey raiderman,
not sure if you have solved this but i'll take a stab at helping you.

what internet browser are you using?? does it happen to be firefox? if so, i could not enlarge pics at all using that browser. but internet explorer worked for me. hope this helps some.

very nice looking plants as always


also, i just post the pictures as you do and then go back and edit the posts. when in the editing screen just enlarge the picture as normal and copy paste it into the editing text box.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 28, 2009)

jact55 said:


> hey raiderman,
> not sure if you have solved this but i'll take a stab at helping you.
> 
> what internet browser are you using?? does it happen to be firefox? if so, i could not enlarge pics at all using that browser. but internet explorer worked for me. hope this helps some.
> ...


it maybe i'm too busy to fool with it tho,heres the girls.the las one is a purple wreck.


----------



## newbganjafarma (Aug 28, 2009)

raiderman said:


> it maybe i'm too busy to fool with it tho,heres the girls.


hey bro ur plants are looking amazing. how long did it take u to get to that stage? how many days? ...and also i noticed sumtin did u even go thru veg stage bro... or did u jus leave the lights from a 12/12 cycle from seedling to now..? im loving how ur budds and ur plants looking man wow.. how much did u yeild aprox. off each plant or in total? im jus very interested bro i got my first grow going on also for the first time cheak it out if u'd like feel free to drop suggestions or critisism or even comments wud love to hear from u thnx https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/228952-first-grow-gods-haze-pics.html


----------



## raiderman (Aug 28, 2009)

newbganjafarma said:


> hey bro ur plants are looking amazing. how long did it take u to get to that stage? how many days? ...and also i noticed sumtin did u even go thru veg stage bro... or did u jus leave the lights from a 12/12 cycle from seedling to now..? im loving how ur budds and ur plants looking man wow.. how much did u yeild aprox. off each plant? that are done in those pics


thanx bro much appreciated.more than haf need 3 to 4 more weex,the others at least 2 weex maybe more,thier still budding white hairs and swelling this where i get paida dnwatch and enjoy..wen the hairs all turn red and those buds are purple i'll harvest them.also i started 12/12 wen they were 10 days old from planted.


----------



## newbganjafarma (Aug 28, 2009)

raiderman said:


> thanx bro much appreciated.more than haf need 3 to 4 more weex,the others at least 2 weex maybe more,thier still budding white hairs and swelling this where i get paida dnwatch and enjoy..wen the hairs all turn red and those buds are purple i'll harvest them.also i started 12/12 wen they were 10 days old from planted.


sweeeeeeeet i cant wait till they ready 100% do u have n e idea how u think it looks like ur going to yeild off each plant maybe jus a aprox. guess? how old are they, till this point?


----------



## raiderman (Aug 28, 2009)

newbganjafarma said:


> sweeeeeeeet i cant wait till they ready 100% do u have n e idea how u think it looks like ur going to yeild off each plant maybe jus a aprox. guess? how old are they, till this point?


 wen yu flower from seed yur lost wat day because they still grow and get so tall and thicken before yu see a flower,lol,so i dont know if actually veging 24 hrs 3 weex would be equal actually.but by lookin. the pw and the qerk day 42 ,bm thickend and got more mature before it started so its a bit behind i'd say day 33 for the bm,only because i'd done growed numerous times.thanx.


----------



## natrone23 (Aug 28, 2009)

Raiderman Do you got a/c or how low of temps can you get?


----------



## raiderman (Aug 28, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> Raiderman Do you got a/c or how low of temps can you get?


daytime 75 to 80 ,nite 70 i guess.here the branched bm in the bak ,,and i do have 12000 btu kenmore ac staring rite at the site,so no fans.rdr.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 29, 2009)

Pretty friggin sweet looking RM ....


----------



## raiderman (Aug 29, 2009)

wats up tahoe,thanx for enlanrging it ,theres somethin on my computer that wont let me,to mind boggeling for me i guess.attitude sent the dj short bluemoonshine snd grape krush yesterday,,so within two weex we'll ave them in the ground.


----------



## donkeyote (Aug 29, 2009)

just read through your latest 3 journals, very nice looking work. will be subbed on your current ones from here on out. thanks.


----------



## newbganjafarma (Aug 29, 2009)

damn they lookin sexy i love lookin at those pics man cant wait till u harvest waiting to see how much yeild u get


----------



## raiderman (Aug 29, 2009)

newbganjafarma said:


> damn they lookin sexy i love lookin at those pics man cant wait till u harvest waiting to see how much yeild u get


 thanx heres a few more,yea were gonna keepem in the ground till thier fully ripe.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 29, 2009)

Almost there


----------



## jact55 (Aug 29, 2009)

got me droolin


----------



## raiderman (Aug 29, 2009)

thanx guys,,yea i decided wen the grape krush and bluemoonshine get here gonna germ 33 seeds.gk,pw,bm.for the nex grow here ,keepem under a 250 mh for 3 weex in 5" containers.till these finish.really want to keep this gro rotated .


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 29, 2009)

can't go wrong with that.... a lil extra for insurance policy doesn't hurt either....


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 29, 2009)

raiderman said:


> thanx heres a few more,yea were gonna keepem in the ground till thier fully ripe.


:me drooling.....

That's one dense looking bud man, 
Great job!
+rep


----------



## raiderman (Aug 29, 2009)

thanx, much appreciated.its still plumping out,,hopin it will ripen purple ,we'll see,,lol,will start the sugar daddy treatments on nex watering at 7 tspn per gallon for aggressive flowering ,it will really pour on the resin and should show new flowers ,also heres my feeding ,i use each medium strength and flush every other watering.yea i'm startin these other seeds to keep a crop coming in regular off this lite,,i dont take breaks ,thats wy i'm ordering another lite may get that 1000 watt hydro farm reflector.26 x 23 is pretty ns,.rdr.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 29, 2009)

this is looking mighty special. I'll be looking to watch ur attitude score with the bm ..... I still have to do that ....


----------



## raiderman (Aug 30, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> this is looking mighty special. I'll be looking to watch ur attitude score with the bm ..... I still have to do that ....


yea she is a keeper.theres 2 querkle with a medium yield prob but thier gonna be real purple grape i can see it slowly changing.that there is also the mother of the hopeful breeding..the attitude restocked the grape krush and run out agin in two days.should have bot two of each. but las time i spent to much at one time overseas it got picked up,lol,so jus baby steps from here on or my own breeding.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ya man you order alot. You should think about taking clones and what not. Especially since you have a 3-4 veg plan already. It would shorten your harvest time and you would have reliable genetics every time.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 30, 2009)

yea, thanx for the insight bro,i was already figuring on gettin a tray of clones from both. at 30. 15 each.the las time i cloned BM took 27 clones ,rooted 25,,haermies on the fems,dumped the clones,made me pissed.i've got a heat matt w/controller and dome and florecent fixture for rooting clones or starting seeds.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 31, 2009)

Ya true that would blow. Just find you a keeper out of maybe some reg seed and not fem and clone her that way she won't have the hermie in the genetics.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 31, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Ya true that would blow. Just find you a keeper out of maybe some reg seed and not fem and clone her that way she won't have the hermie in the genetics.


 wy do that wen i can take clones off clones rite before flower..i dont need a mother plant.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 31, 2009)

i decided i'm not gonna put up the third lite till i get males from the grape krush and bluemoonshine and pollenate wile the males alive so i can havavmore successful pollenation.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 31, 2009)

but isee a cluster of seeds off the pw.and a ns cluster on the querkle both on the biggest buds of the strains.we'll see if anythijng else appears. sometimes thet mke seeds inside the bud and wont fully know until i bust it up dry and see.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Aug 31, 2009)

dam raider thats beautiful!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 31, 2009)

ya man whatever works for you.


----------



## southern homegrower (Sep 1, 2009)

nice to here they took


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2009)

i see a cluster of querkle and bluemoonshine seeds not many so far but hier forming now, i see some pw and bluemoonshine seeds forming also.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> this is looking mighty special. I'll be looking to watch ur attitude score with the bm ..... I still have to do that ....


thanx bro,this is the bes pw . and also mother to pw seeds and bm x pw seeds.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 1, 2009)

you can see her throwing out her second to last set of pistils in that pic..... going to get some good pheno's yeppers


----------



## raiderman (Sep 2, 2009)

yea it ought to be qite a site ,i'll pic friday and we'll see how far we come.i was not gonna do reg. strain journals anymore, but after purchasing the grape krush and bluemoonshine dj shorts and the price tag,thot it would be more honorable to the strain and for those needing help growing it an leave a journal of history on the strains behind,like all my others.i think i'm gonna do a pac of querkle also instead of purple wrecks,, be cause i may veg a bit longer,not much and she may stretch on me s.. also we can see the final pic of these dp bm. and compare to dj shorts,, i say thier the same. i hope better,,


----------



## raiderman (Sep 2, 2009)

i ordered thurs and shipped friday, so maybe tomorrow or friday on those beans.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2009)

doidlethedigger said:


> subscribed


heres an up date thier beefing up some.seeds didnt come intoday ,maybe tomorrow.had to retie the pw and many others ,gettin heavy.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

fuk man ... I already did the laundry twice this week .... LOL! Excellent .... as we have becomed accustomed to from your awesome awesome plants!


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Sep 4, 2009)

Gooodd damn. That does things to me... Wierd things lol. Looking daaammmmnnn good raider. I wish mine would hurry up and stack on HALF that amount lol


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2009)

thanx bro,yea increasing my perilite to my mix really paid off for me.thier juys gettin fatter and fatter.the bluemoonshine needs at least 3 more weex.but i'm in no big hurry.i believ next friday we'll start gettin some purps and more frost hopefully.


----------



## newbganjafarma (Sep 4, 2009)

HOLI FUCK MAN! THOSE BUDDS LOOK FUKEN AMAZING!! on those plants wow!! what kinda nutes did u feed them man.. im so confused on what kinda nutes i shud feed my plants i did a newb mistake and planted them in MG SOIL so im really confused what nutes wud b the best for my babies they officially turned 4 weeks as of today do u got n e suggestions? heres a link to mine....https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/228952-first-grow-gods-haze-pics.html CANT WAIT to see my babies budd like urz man


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> fuk man ... I already did the laundry twice this week .... LOL! Excellent .... as we have becomed accustomed to from your awesome awesome plants!


thanx bro , and for the assistance.i'll shoot ya a pm at harvest .


----------



## The Cheese Is Dank (Sep 4, 2009)

raiderman said:


> thanx bro , and for the assistance.i'll shoot ya a pm at harvest .


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2009)

one plant got knocked over by my cat.it was super resiny and i had to get the [email protected]%&in dirt out of it.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

hey ... did you see the quiz I'm doing in my thread for the Mystery girl ..... I have found out she's fukinA serious ... oldeskool. Walk on!!~~~ I am so stoked! 


raiderman said:


> thanx bro , and for the assistance.i'll shoot ya a pm at harvest .


----------



## smokinmayne (Sep 4, 2009)

raiderman said:


> one plant got knocked over by my cat.it was super resiny and i had to get the [email protected]%&in dirt out of it.


What strain is pic. 6 ?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2009)

ita a querkle and mother to a couple of seeded branches on the lower parts.all the plants are turnin,a purple most of the time ripens purp.so we'll see wat is and wat aint.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey ... did you see the quiz I'm doing in my thread for the Mystery girl ..... I have found out she's fukinA serious ... oldeskool. Walk on!!~~~ I am so stoked!


 i'll have to chek it out.sounds crazy.


----------



## smokinmayne (Sep 4, 2009)

raiderman said:


> ita a querkle and mother to a couple of seeded branches on the lower parts.all the plants are turnin,a purple most of the time ripens purp.so we'll see wat is and wat aint.


Looks top notch
keep up the good work


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 4, 2009)

which one is in the first pic? its like all bud no leaves and super frosty.. excellent!!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> which one is in the first pic? its like all bud no leaves and super frosty.. excellent!!


.purple wrecks,...the tape yu see is where the pollenated areas are.shes very heavy.should get and oz and a haf maybe.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 4, 2009)

So that's what a wreck looks like in full flower! Amazing!


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 4, 2009)

very nicee... thats gonna be some amazing smoke.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> very nicee... thats gonna be some amazing smoke.


i slow dried a piece off the bottom of a querkle for a couple hrs.had a good taste a bit rough but from the qik drying,pretty strong for very bottom underdeveloped bud.its gonna be a wonderful fall as we go into halloween.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

freaggin gorgoeous ..


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2009)

thanx T.wat makes the pw unique i believe is that rare type bud density . a similar type density like bluemoonshine. i'm tellin ya, i have one bluemoonshine thats branched,,its very excited and gettin taller and fatter.and it has the unction for maybe this,lol..thats ok. i got three dry oz in these 8 inch wide and 7 inch deep pots.the one on the right is like 90% old time moonshine from las bm gro at christmas.i got one for sure that will end up like that one on the rite.thier all special. strongest weed i ever smoked.intoxicating to say the least.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

yea ur gros are friggin great. super productivity and consistent upper shelf quality. you do a fab job man! Walking On!!~~ 


raiderman said:


> thanx T.wat makes the pw unique i believe is that rare type bud density . a similar type density like bluemoonshine. i'm tellin ya, i have one bluemoonshine thats branched,,its very excited and gettin taller and fatter.and it has the unction for maybe this,lol..thats ok. i got three dry oz in these 8 inch wide and 7 inch deep pots.the one on the right is like 90% old time moonshine from las bm gro at christmas.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2009)

much appreciated ,, i am bumping up the sugar daddy to 7 tsp per gallon and weak dose of ching chang9-50-10. for this las week to 2 weeks and get a stronger concentration of tall standing trichomes. for the qerk and pw .and thatll be it for them.the carbs will get me a las burst of flowers before retirement,lol.rdr.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

retirement ... the evolution into thier next phase of life ... hahahaha! good one!!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2009)

purple people eaters of the brain.very subtle, but smart.they always win with thier good looks and smell,preying only on the intelligent spacies of man,lol.lol.o' am i stoned,lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

excellent, way fukin excellent. me too!! hahahaha! I love my fukin weed.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice grow man! I found this too late. Great job man. Subscribed


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

its never to late with RM .... he'll be having sumtihn goin on ... u always can have a show with the raiderman!


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 4, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> its never to late with RM .... he'll be having sumtihn goin on ... u always can have a show with the raiderman!


HAHA sweet!!!



raiderman said:


> .purple wrecks,...the tape yu see is where the pollenated areas are.shes very heavy.should get and oz and a haf maybe.


That purple wreck is awsome  i cant wait for PW to get in to flowering.

raiderman have you tried the Purple wreck yet?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2009)

Purple^stars said:


> HAHA sweet!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i jus dried a small piece off the very bottom , and dried it over an hour and kept a real strong sweet smell and kept a a good taste amazingly for a qik dry. excellent weed,real connesuier ,,other ppl have told me it was a low yielder and that s the most appealing look and yield.i will be doing more real soon with some of those seeds on her.yea the high is real mysterious like.enjoyable feeling .jus a mind bender,lol.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh Goody! I like mindbender stuff. Maybe it can bend my mind back to normal! LOL! Nah, that will never happen! Bent beyond repair but somehow that works for me! LOL!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 5, 2009)

mind bender is always good. brought that strain headband to mind ... whew ... too many bend mind head words ... I'm stoned.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 5, 2009)

took 22 clones of og kush 18 and kushberry off the best appealing lookin ones .put under the heat matt and ready,wen i start the dj short gro i would like to use the og kush 18 for a couple crosses for fun.these DNA beans werent cheap and felt very compelled to clone,lol.


----------



## smokinmayne (Sep 5, 2009)

raiderman said:


> took 22 clones of og kush 18 and kushberry off the best appealing lookin ones .put under the heat matt and ready,wen i start the dj short gro i would like to use the og kush 18 for a couple crosses for fun.these DNA beans werent cheap and felt very compelled to clone,lol.


So what's the blue moonshine smell/taste like?

I have blue cheese goin now and it's blueberry smell os overwhelming after the fourth week or so

anyway so did all your Dutch passion BM fems hermie?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 5, 2009)

smokinmayne said:


> So what's the blue moonshine smell/taste like?
> 
> I have blue cheese goin now and it's blueberry smell os overwhelming after the fourth week or so
> 
> anyway so did all your Dutch passion BM fems hermie?


maybe 4 out of 6.but i kept them picked daily till around day 45 to 50,then stoped.got 17 seeds from wat i smoked,,but i'm sure other ppl got one here or there.but kept them restrained overall. jus aggravating and somethin extra to have to worry about.the bm is not ready yet but its as descriped. a super potent ,with a strong narcotic stone,can be overwhelming at times.i rolled a decent size spliff with a reg zigzag ,12 ppl smoked a 1 to 2 hits each and in 10 minutes ,none of them could hardly stand there and look up, heads down and shit,lol. i laffed,but they been smokin local dirt crap reg tho.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 5, 2009)

whenever you wanna come visit.......


----------



## newbganjafarma (Sep 5, 2009)

hey bro glad to see those budds like that o man they must taste good... bro how much did u get off each plant? and how many days in total u think?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 5, 2009)

newbganjafarma said:


> hey bro glad to see those budds like that o man they must taste good... bro how much did u get off each plant? and how many days in total u think?


 thanx man,,i had qerkle totally finished, and two i was gonna keep in the ground one more week and i saw a web like substance on the tw,must be mold,i never seen that happen. it must be that qerkle are not mold resistant.humidities are real low.i may have gotten water on them by accident las week or somethin, anyway pulled three.the las two are one of the querkle pulled.they look great.i'll pik the dry bud to see if grape color developes.all the other pics are bluemoonshine. i would leave more veg if room wasnt a issue.


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice plants. #8 Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 5, 2009)

looking lovely. as always. Friggin lovely.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 5, 2009)

that one and another one were the runts but had a heavy cluster of buds in the center,and snow white caked up thc glands.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 5, 2009)

looks like a scrumptous cupcake! hahahaha! looks like I got me a purp in my MissMystery ..... fukinA I am so stoked! 


raiderman said:


> that one and another one were the runts but had a heavy cluster of buds in the center,and snow white caked up thc glands.


----------



## DownOnWax (Sep 5, 2009)

Hell yeah man!!!

Looking extremely nice Raiderman


----------



## raiderman (Sep 5, 2009)

i also picked that big purple wreck,theres not hardly nuthin white left.wen its redy its redy,the bluemoonshine will have good color hues and purple .the querkle got the super lemony grape type smel that is amazing,,find out wed-fri. and taste test.lol.we'll total the weight up as we go and give final #.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 5, 2009)

well 5 in all drying ,,so it looks like i will order that 1000 watt hydrofarm w/23 x 21 reflector w/hortilux bulb. for the garage. and it comes in 6 inch fittings ,so i dont haf to buy no excessories,jus mount it,,but i got to buy some more ducting and a vortex fan to cool the 600 in the smaller bedroom thats a junk room i cleaned out somewat.wen the garage stuff is done i'll be doing 25 2 gallon pots .maybe 2 pounds hopefully under that 1 light..we'll do the grape krush , bluemoonshine ,querkle and pw at once ,lol.sounds great.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Sounds doable and fun to me!

What was the total flower time on the PW?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 5, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Sounds doable and fun to me!
> 
> What was the total flower time on the PW?


80 days total for these first 5 that are drying ,the other pw stik got flowers ,, this one fini.and heavy .looks like i'll be smokin pw and querkle late this nex week. have to get some good blu rays for the occasion,lol.so the total i'll be doing is 25 under a 1000 and 16 each under the 600s.thats 57 plants not even talkin weight every 70 to 90 days .harvesting a light a month of three avg.these bluemoonshine gonna be some very big buds,,smells like sweet bathroom cleaner.its not jus stiky its like super glue,lol.


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 5, 2009)

wow the querkle looks amazing, i love how the edges of the leaves are totally crystallized. yummm.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2009)

happy days Raider seriously what id give to have 3 seperate grows under one roof!! your buds look straight up Dank fella! good work!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> happy days Raider seriously what id give to have 3 seperate grows under one roof!! your buds look straight up Dank fella! good work!


 i wouldnt persue it if i couldnt raise it at least good enuff to keep me in.i believe tho that puting a 1000 in the garage will really help out.and fall coming on will help make sure the temps are excellent under a 1000, a heater is already mounted in the tent if needed.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 6, 2009)

that pretty much says it all.


> ts not jus stiky its like super glue,lol.


and you got the path forward plotted. Excellent work Raider. Ur an inspiriation ot alot of folk on here. great bud. great setup. we're proud of ya man!! 


raiderman said:


> i wouldnt persue it if i couldnt raise it at least good enuff to keep me in.i believe tho that puting a 1000 in the garage will really help out.and fall coming on will help make sure the temps are excellent under a 1000, a heater is already mounted in the tent if needed.


----------



## Maryjane123 (Sep 6, 2009)

Congrats mate, do you know the yield of the pw yet?


----------



## southern homegrower (Sep 6, 2009)

rm thought u might be interested. www.bettergrowHYDRO has a air cooled hood that is 32 long x26 wide x7 3/4 tall. it called great white air cooled reflector. check it out


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2009)

jus drying one right now the other two having late burst of flowers,,but i know the one dryin will prob dry over an oz.but i'll let yu know.but after dryin a piece yu know wy they say its the most expensive and desired after weed on the market.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> rm thought u might be interested. www.bettergrowHYDRO has a air cooled hood that is 32 long x26 wide x7 3/4 tall. it called great white air cooled reflector. check it out


looks good . checked it out. the hydro farm ac reflector is like a mirror and the bes i heard available.425.00,..........a bluemoonshine givin a sneak peak,lol.


----------



## southern homegrower (Sep 6, 2009)

damn RM. your farming skills are top notch.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> damn RM. your farming skills are top notch.


 i read the book,lol.


----------



## Maryjane123 (Sep 6, 2009)

raiderman said:


> jus drying one right now the other two having late burst of flowers,,but i know the one dryin will prob dry over an oz.but i'll let yu know.but after dryin a piece yu know wy they say its the most expensive and desired after weed on the market.


 
Yea, I remember at the beginning of your journey trying to persuade you and others with the purple wreck, now you know why I was trying to persuade  Yes you are right it will bring the highest price within any circle as DNA say too & anyone else who ever has growing it, it's an absolute awesome strain.

Purple wreck to me is like the new super pot, it's the only strain I have really been growing for a whole year as I love it that much, also I wreckon if this get's entered at the cannabis cup this year, I can bet my bottom dollar it will get a prize and the prices will shoot up for seeds.

Is yours smelling really fruity, with that synthetic strawberry smell, with a hint of berry & citrusy smell and also that spice too MMMMMMmmm drooling now just thinking about it 

Anyways bud, looks like it's been a awesome journey, time for u to kick back and enjoy ur super pot

P.S Also, after ya cured ur bud, I bet ya cant even carry 0.5 grams around with ya without fucking stinking lol, if ya drive with it make sure to keep windows down as it will reek the car up otherwise, just fekkin stinks, I also got banned from my local pub lol coz everyone in the pub could smell it whilst I was smoking a joint in the beer garden hahaha.


----------



## smokinmayne (Sep 6, 2009)

raiderman said:


> i read the book,lol.


Where do ya get ur pots at raider


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2009)

smokinmayne said:


> Where do ya get ur pots at raider





Maryjane123 said:


> Yea, I remember at the beginning of your journey trying to persuade you and others with the purple wreck, now you know why I was trying to persuade  Yes you are right it will bring the highest price within any circle as DNA say too & anyone else who ever has growing it, it's an absolute awesome strain.
> 
> Purple wreck to me is like the new super pot, it's the only strain I have really been growing for a whole year as I love it that much, also I wreckon if this get's entered at the cannabis cup this year, I can bet my bottom dollar it will get a prize and the prices will shoot up for seeds.
> 
> ...


yea, it is very much like the bm .but i will be repeating that other pac i have in this next grow.i'm smokin some as we speak ,real good weed,not the type yu burnout on over a period.dried out a small piece yesterday.and for a two hr drying it kept that hashy taste and incredible bud density... i dont know if the seeds diid well or not.i'll find out thursday..............yea i got the pots at www.discounthydro.com ,heres ya a shortcut.thats where i get all my stuff, they take paypal and i use that mostly.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 6, 2009)

Very good looking man.. Lots of crystal production on those buds..
Great work!


----------



## Relaxed (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice work Raiderman. Would it be possible for you to provide a review final critic of the 3 strains when done? I'd like to get thoughts on the Grow portion and then the smoke portion at 30 days cure. Somewhere I would like to see the final yeld vs. each other. My final point for this battle of the purples would be to rank them 1 to 3 and if you would either always have them in your garden, grow them again, like them but would rather have something better/different, or lasly not grow it again and why?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2009)

Relaxed said:


> Nice work Raiderman. Would it be possible for you to provide a review final critic of the 3 strains when done? I'd like to get thoughts on the Grow portion and then the smoke portion at 30 days cure. Somewhere I would like to see the final yeld vs. each other. My final point for this battle of the purples would be to rank them 1 to 3 and if you would either always have them in your garden, grow them again, like them but would rather have something better/different, or lasly not grow it again and why?


heres another one i'm harvesting,its very done.it had some lavender colors, beautiful in person,very strong fruity smell.the querkle stayed a bit shorter,a person may wnt to veg a bit more if grown,pw are oppisite.the pw and bm are taller ,but the qerkle is stocky and bleeds like no other. i cant wait for the end of the week.o yea, sorry about curing for a month,but i jus hang across lines ina dark cool room for up to 6 days with lite wisp of air blowing on it to persuade it.i couldnt sit on it for a month to cure,,,


----------



## Relaxed (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks, I am looking to buy one of the 3 so you growing all at the same time i would like your opinion if you could only have one and why?


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 6, 2009)

raiderman said:


> heres another one i'm harvesting,its very done.it had some lavender colors, beautiful in person,very strong fruity smell.the querkle stayed a bit shorter,a person may wnt to veg a bit more if grown,pw are oppisite.the pw and bm are taller ,but the qerkle is stocky and bleeds like no other. i cant wait for the end of the week.o yea, sorry about curing for a month,but i jus hang across lines ina dark cool room for up to 6 days with lite wisp of air blowing on it to persuade it.i couldnt sit on it for a month to cure,,,




this is the querkle right? it looks fucking amazingggg!!! great job.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2009)

i dried a small piece over a couple hrs with some pw yesterday and the weed is real good and taste great ,but an official report at the end of the week.because after carbs have been turned to sugar ina 4 to 6 day dry ,curing heps flavor some ,it cant make it any stronger,but yu can mess around and create mold in the jar and make it worse.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2009)

Maryjane123 said:


> Yea, I remember at the beginning of your journey trying to persuade you and others with the purple wreck, now you know why I was trying to persuade  Yes you are right it will bring the highest price within any circle as DNA say too & anyone else who ever has growing it, it's an absolute awesome strain.
> 
> Purple wreck to me is like the new super pot, it's the only strain I have really been growing for a whole year as I love it that much, also I wreckon if this get's entered at the cannabis cup this year, I can bet my bottom dollar it will get a prize and the prices will shoot up for seeds.
> 
> ...


 thanx, will give weight report at the end of the week .but i'm regrowing all these plus the dj short grape krush and bluemoonshine.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2009)

top work Raider i cant wait to pop my PW beans.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 7, 2009)

thats a querkle bud.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> top work Raider i cant wait to pop my PW beans.


 oh and I really like this querkle ya got here too ....


----------



## raiderman (Sep 7, 2009)

thanx,it was extremely frosty.i know they strains bring premium.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

and lotsa repeat buz when the real thang is the real thang! and that be the WildThang!!


raiderman said:


> thanx,it was extremely frosty.i know they strains bring premium.



[youtube]387ZDGSKVSg[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2009)

my querkle are just showing first budsites, shes a real slooooow grower that one but itll be worth the wait if the end product turns out half as good as yours


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

so I suppose this might seem like an odd question ... but with the explosion of the purps .... and their predominance in the market ... what is it exactly that is so "appealing" to everyone. Really, just curious.? Thanks for your patience with my silly questions .... Walking ON!!~~~~~~


----------



## raiderman (Sep 7, 2009)

querkle has hues of lavender and some purple ,maybe more wen dry,but a med. yielder,the pw and bm are very appealing,all killer weed.but i would believe bm will win overall.i have a beautiful pw left throwin out a las flowers,they will avg a oz. ea. maybe more.if an oz or more in these 2 gal. containers is considered a good yielder ,anything under is not.i'm doin the math on this. but idid flower from seed.the first two are pw ,the other is the las querkle.i'd leave more leaf if it wasnt so crowded,but i need to make evry inch worth somethin


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 7, 2009)

Always wondered about that bare bud look but it def works for you!


----------



## The Cheese Is Dank (Sep 7, 2009)

you already know what i have to say about your skills raider, just picked up on some blueberry kush today, the kush tast definately dominates the bud, and it doesnt really smell or taste like blueberry at all, a little on the exhale. i would say it wasnt worth it but im so fuckin high right now it took me 10 minutes to type this!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 7, 2009)

most of the time wen i gro the leaves start dying as the bud growth explodes.wen nitrogen levels are near depleted in full budding leaves are unemportant anymore. ,i remove leaf to expose light that are not getting it so they will bulk up in all thelittle and bottom areas....thanx tcid ,sounds like the shitbro.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 7, 2009)

I always went by the addage that they will grow the leaves they need. Do you cut them when they start to bud up or start the cutting while still in veg as a plant management issue?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 7, 2009)

i believe i jus stated i remve vegetation covering budding or shadowing areas that if they get no lite , there wont be much there.maybe at the top, but not full length 2 or 3 ft cola filled in.this the way i gro,,


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 7, 2009)

Makes sense to me. Obviously it works. I use the "underbrush" for hash and oil so there is some benefit. I'm thinking it's a balance between the plant shock caused by foliage cuts and the amount of energy it spends on what is remaining and in your case it's the bud. I need to do further reading and maybe some experimentation.


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Sep 7, 2009)

wat seedbank are you currently using


----------



## raiderman (Sep 7, 2009)

jsteezy1290 said:


> wat seedbank are you currently using


 attitude mostly. i like hempdepot also for mailin orders.


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 7, 2009)

raiderman said:


> 80 days total for these first 5 that are drying ,the other pw stik got flowers ,, this one fini.and heavy .looks like i'll be smokin pw and querkle late this nex week. have to get some good blu rays for the occasion,lol.so the total i'll be doing is 25 under a 1000 and 16 each under the 600s.thats 57 plants not even talkin weight every 70 to 90 days .harvesting a light a month of three avg.these bluemoonshine gonna be some very big buds,,smells like sweet bathroom cleaner.its not jus stiky its like super glue,lol.


nothing beats a cooltube reflector for climate control... but i miss the better footprint that a sqare reflector provides. sounds like ur deffinitely maximizing your space under those lights. and the new 3 room setup sounds like perpetual fun 
.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 7, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> nothing beats a cooltube reflector for climate control... but i miss the better footprint that a sqare reflector provides. sounds like ur deffinitely maximizing your space under those lights. and the new 3 room setup sounds like perpetual fun
> .


wats up DG? yea i like the wide ac cool tube w/ 6inch fittings,nuthin like droppin the lite to 10 inches w/ no heat probs.i hope my grape krush and blueemoonshine get here tomorrow and a check i'm waitin on,lol.yea i need this extra room to hep me upgrade from this location.i see outlaw has some Dojaberry for sale,gonna bid on those beans,,nex week i may buy a pac of magic merlin seeds.shit looks real dank.also heard his female ratio is high like tga.


----------



## smokinmayne (Sep 8, 2009)

I like how ya train ur plants raider
around the 4 th and 5 th week of flowering is your fan leaves totally gone to get them lower buds a couple weeks of sunlight to chunk up?


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Sep 8, 2009)

anyone have any luck with grow tents my temps are super high in mine just wondering what i can do


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2009)

jsteezy1290 said:


> anyone have any luck with grow tents my temps are super high in mine just wondering what i can do


 mine has a ac in it,,if yu have ac out side the tent , i guess yu could open it up some and fan from outside the tent in. otherwise, co2 helps deal with higher temps.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2009)

smokinmayne said:


> I like how ya train ur plants raider
> around the 4 th and 5 th week of flowering is your fan leaves totally gone to get them lower buds a couple weeks of sunlight to chunk up?


 everything is going well except wen yu flower from seed u lose 25% of the plants life grow,, so best to veg to 4 to 6 inches,,the situation here was understandable at the time.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2009)

well my seeds didnt come in today,thats 11 days from shipped on a friday and it was laborday weekend,,i've had them take 10 days max,, usually 7 days.. i hope i dont lose those beans those werent cheap,or customs get it.but if customs gets it they send ya a letter telling yu contraband was found being shipped to yure address.maybe tomorrow.


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Sep 8, 2009)

nirvana takes like 3 weeks but there cheap prices


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Sep 8, 2009)

whats better that querkle or bluemoonshine


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2009)

jsteezy1290 said:


> whats better that querkle or bluemoonshine


 bluemoonshine ,but querkle is real strong as well ,yield isnt as good. i had two qerkle starting to mold litely, first time ever seen that,they were of the same phenotype.humidity is high but somethin inside the plant,most strains are mold resistant that i've seen.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 8, 2009)

Those are some fine looking nuggets man, 
Can't wait to see the end results..
Cheers,


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Those are some fine looking nuggets man,
> Can't wait to see the end results..
> Cheers,


3 smaller qerkle dried and 1 purple wreck.first,,got 3 oz.still 4 bigger qerkle drying.still have 1 big beautiful pw , 2 ns qerkle, 6 bluemoondshine and one cali. hash freebie that is short and real fat .sweet smell, rok hard.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2009)

heres some querkle and the las one is a pw.as far stone its really the same pw got a better taste with smell,but querkle smells like strong pink bubble bum and as yu see some color.super potent both.got 22 grams off that one pw.3 oz off 4 plants.but thier the smallestthat driedd first.


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Sep 8, 2009)

do you like that bubba kush or bc roadkill , im looking to get some pretty crazy color buds


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 9, 2009)

yessirreee .. the bm is what I need to grab and do .... thanks man!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Sep 9, 2009)

very nice raiderman beautiful buds!


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 9, 2009)

..........awsomee!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 9, 2009)

the bm is still growin,theyll be las. ordered that 1000 watt hps hortilux bulb,hydrofarm w/ 6 inch fittings, put this one in the garage and put that 600 in another room where we'll start the dj short gro if the seeds will ever get here.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 10, 2009)

yea ,the new light will replace the one in flower presently,that 1000 come in rite on time here it is www.discount-hydro.com/images/large/radianAC-reflector-600.jpg .21 x 25 ,good size.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice! I get a lot of stuff from Discount Hydro.


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Sep 10, 2009)

just a question raider but you seem to have alot of wattage going on there, are you worried about tipping someone off with them high electric bills


----------



## raiderman (Sep 10, 2009)

jsteezy1290 said:


> just a question raider but you seem to have alot of wattage going on there, are you worried about tipping someone off with them high electric bills


 wat highelectric bill?5 bedroom home , 250.00 a month electric bill isnt high.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow 250. thats it? Thats pretty damn good 3 bedroom home with no lights and thats what my powerbill is.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 10, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Wow 250. thats it? Thats pretty damn good 3 bedroom home with no lights and thats what my powerbill is.


how long did it take yu to get yure beans las time from attitude,?i been waitig 14 days on that order.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 10, 2009)

I run an additional 1k per day per grow and my cost per KWH is 6 cents. Average grow cost me $60-75 max for a 3 month grow. Total power bill for my 3bdrm house goes from $275 to $300. Let them try and figure that one out! LOL!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 10, 2009)

Ummmm about 3 weeks, your a bit farther west than me as well. I hope they didn't get snagged man. 

wow 6cents a kwh???? I think our rate is like 16cents a kwh. What a big difference. Power is getting outragous. I can't wait to move to the mountains where you don't need freaking ac. Thats what jacks my powerbill up so much and also this house has SHIT for insulation. The ac runs pracitally all day just to keep it 75-80 in here. With heat indexs in the high 90s its pretty hard to keep it cool down here.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 10, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Ummmm about 3 weeks, your a bit farther west than me as well. I hope they didn't get snagged man.
> 
> wow 6cents a kwh???? I think our rate is like 16cents a kwh. What a big difference. Power is getting outragous. I can't wait to move to the mountains where you don't need freaking ac. Thats what jacks my powerbill up so much and also this house has SHIT for insulation. The ac runs pracitally all day just to keep it 75-80 in here. With heat indexs in the high 90s its pretty hard to keep it cool down here.


well its only been two weex since they were sent , i'm used to gettin them ina week......i run 4 12000 btu ac units in this house and these 2 600s runnin 12 hours a day,plus all the other uses 4 ppl use and the bill yesterday was 250.00.that 1000 watt will be here ina couple weex there will be a little boost then.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 10, 2009)

pics my man???


----------



## raiderman (Sep 10, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> pics my man???


 i'll be through working at noon tomorrow and do our weekly pics. got one bluemoonshine that has all the hues as the purpl kush. seeing bm is a kush crossing, i wonder wat kush it was.


----------



## Relaxed (Sep 10, 2009)

I am no expert but I saw the Kush on the details but where does it come from with the plant a Blueberry x white widow cross? Is Blueberry you use from DJ Short? Is Blueberry from the kush line? With that said what are you favorites between Moonshine and Purplewreck? To grow including yield and then smoke?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 10, 2009)

Relaxed said:


> I am no expert but I saw the Kush on the details but where does it come from with the plant a Blueberry x white widow cross? Is Blueberry you use from DJ Short? Is Blueberry from the kush line? With that said what are you favorites between Moonshine and Purplewreck? To grow including yield and then smoke?


bluemoonshine has a better yield and potentsy..pw stone is enjoyable and different,, bluemoonshine is the heroin of marijuana.easy to overdo it.


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Sep 10, 2009)

has anyone got that g13 haze from doggies nuts i seen it on attitude sit , they want 734.oo for 10 seeds


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hmmm I dunno about that RM, the attitude reships snagged orders if you pay the extra right? I haven't had an order picked up yet so I don't know. 

Damn man I wish my power bill was that low. I really hate giving the power company 300 a month its getting very old.


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Sep 10, 2009)

i went with nirvana for my last seeds, they took 3 weeks but 7 out of 10 germinated so thats not bad and there cheap as hell i think ima try them again


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2009)

jsteezy1290 said:


> i went with nirvana for my last seeds, they took 3 weeks but 7 out of 10 germinated so thats not bad and there cheap as hell i think ima try them again


 well heres some pics.


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 11, 2009)

beautiful... the purple is really starting to show on some of those buds. i bet that smells amazing.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow pic 7 is great its the BM right?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Wow pic 7 is great its the BM right?


yea that las one is the same plant, thc is really caking up good i'm gonna flush twice this next waterings the should get more color then ,,,,thier filling in th e voids and fatning up ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,did yu say yur order took 3 weex with cc order,, mines only been 2 weex,,i guess i'm spoiled on the 7 day delivery, and wen yu see ppl that ordered after yu get thier beans then yu start trippin a little,lol.gotta take the bad with the good in life and patience in between.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 11, 2009)

True true. Mine took 3 weeks, for some reason everytime I order seeds they are shipped during a 3 day weekend or a monday holiday or something. Its weird how it turns out. Everytime though I order haha its funny.


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 11, 2009)

Raiderman-some quick questions: have you grown true or original blueberry from djshort? And how was the dutch passion blueberry? How did they compare? If you want you can answer in my thread. Got somedjsjort f-13 today. Ever thought of purple maxx for the colorful strains? Im thinking of running an experimental grow and use purple maxx the entire bloom cycle.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Raiderman-some quick questions: have you grown true or original blueberry from djshort? And how was the dutch passion blueberry? How did they compare? If you want you can answer in my thread. Got somedjsjort f-13 today. Ever thought of purple maxx for the colorful strains? Im thinking of running an experimental grow and use purple maxx the entire bloom cycle.


 i've heard of it but never used it .. aer grew dj short anything,lol. far as BB goes DP hermies way to easy for me in the reg. version,, nev


----------



## raiderman (Sep 12, 2009)

raiderman said:


> i've heard of it but never used it .. aer grew dj short anything,lol. far as BB goes DP hermies way to easy for me in the reg. version,, nev


 heres some qerkle i'm smokin on now.this is very strong weed and the pw.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 13, 2009)

Sweet looking nuggets rdr,


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

hey rm .... friggin works of art they be .... splendid work my man!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2009)

thanx, its all about the meat and no potatoes,cutting away all the shaded areas pays off ,get all yu can get off the plant in bud weight, the way i always learned.but its some thin yu gradually do.. i would leav a bit more veg tho if it wasnt so crowded,but it pays off i guess packin them in there.


----------



## southern homegrower (Sep 13, 2009)

i can only say wish i was there. RM


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2009)

started flushing with pure RO water,,i been nuting actuallt 2 in a row which goes against wat i normally do but i was checkin somethin out.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 13, 2009)

looks like you have a perfect drying system going somewheres keeping those buds Pristine! 

Great job


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Sep 13, 2009)

how much of a difference do you think nutes do compared to just water


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 13, 2009)

jsteezy1290 said:


> how much of a difference do you think nutes do compared to just water


nutes=grow water=no


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2009)

jsteezy1290 said:


> how much of a difference do you think nutes do compared to just water


 yu could gro one without ,but it will be lesser in every area.plants maximize with certain nute at different phases of life, like to get more resins and more flowers i boost my phosph levels and carbs 9-50-10 till finished.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 14, 2009)

raiderman said:


> yu could gro one without ,but it will be lesser in every area.plants maximize with certain nute at different phases of life, like to get more resins and more flowers i boost my phosph levels and carbs 9-50-10 till finished.


 well my seeds come in finally.all look big ,brown,and spotted.


----------



## smokinmayne (Sep 14, 2009)

raiderman said:


> well my seeds come in finally.all look big ,brown,and spotted.


See all that worrying and boom they show up


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 14, 2009)

Looking good glad your beans came in.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 14, 2009)

wen my shit takes avg 7 days,, and 2 weex go by, i'm gonna startin checkin , especially wen its near 300.00.


----------



## smokinmayne (Sep 14, 2009)

raiderman said:


> wen my shit takes avg 7 days,, and 2 weex go by, i'm gonna startin checkin , especially wen its near 300.00.


Ya I know dj shorts gear ain't cheap
gotta have faith and good endo to lean on


does the BM like nutes or does it hate them like the blue cheese?


----------



## Cheese101 (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice Pics Raider Look Real Good Man


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Sep 14, 2009)

when should i start my nutes? im in to week 3 now in veg and they look to small to nute , was thinking about 4 week mark what you think raider?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 14, 2009)

sounds cool,i jus use least amnts required,then yu can work yur way to more if they seem to be really doin good without nuteburn.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 16, 2009)

well the new light come in ,now were flowering under 2-600s and 1000 watthps, real wide high quality reflector.it replaced the one under the og kush gro and thier 17 days flower,perfect timing to land the 1000. its air cooled under a 6 inch vortex fan cooling it .yu can palm the glass and its lukewarm.got the 6inch because nuthin has to be changed out other than the light and remount the cool tube on both sides.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 16, 2009)

so now were cooking with 2450 watts. kushberry clones and og kush 18 clones are rooting and transplanting and put in new gro room,,will pic all the area friday.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 16, 2009)

NICE hey I know you posted the link of were you picked up your new light system but I can't seem to find it can you post it again?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 16, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> NICE hey I know you posted the link of were you picked up your new light system but I can't seem to find it can you post it again?


yea, at www.discounthydro.com. only place i buy from .they sell that reflector wrap that maxe yur gro undetected by heat sensors.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thnx man


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm a DH man too! Buy lights from HTG and pretty much everything else from DH. Good price, good selection and good shipping.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 16, 2009)

Those are the bigass seeds!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 16, 2009)

yea , thier very impressive.cant believe how qick i got the light.and i bot the upgraded hortilux bulb which gives out more lumens.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 16, 2009)

That's a very expensive bulb. I went cheaper and got a 400 Grow Brite bulb that is supposed to have 55,000 lumens and a little more blue but that HL is better.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 16, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> That's a very expensive bulb. I went cheaper and got a 400 Grow Brite bulb that is supposed to have 55,000 lumens and a little more blue but that HL is better.


 jus that wen i perchased the light upgrades for a small extra made it easier since i was alread y buyina a kit,my other 2 600s are hortilux also w/ spare bulbs.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah, that's when I had to make the decision and I cheaped out. As I get more experience, I'll learn when to pull the trigger on a better set-up. Do have everything running, set and tested for my next grow (start in about a month). So far everything running and 78-80 with the door closed and humidity runs around 40%, I'll add a humidifier for veg.


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Sep 17, 2009)

hey raider i got a question for you, when i cut clones off my veggin plants how long do i have to wait to put them into flower , do they have to grow back all the stems i cut off or what?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 17, 2009)

as soon as thier roots yu can flower .mine are in flower now and jus rooted.


----------



## 46and2 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey Raiderman I believe I got your cat's brother....My baby girl decided he needed some clothes though


----------



## raiderman (Sep 18, 2009)

now this one looks more like her.


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 18, 2009)

any problems germinating the Purple Wreck. That is the strain I want next. Reserva Privada!


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey Raiderman, I got that Dinofem Hash Plant is well. Loving your grow. Hope to have something like it soon. Look at my grow in the sig if you get a chance.


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 18, 2009)

nice pussy guys...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 18, 2009)

my dinafem blue hash got 12 inches long and 4 inches wide,its drying now fatass bud.dinefaem looks great....my purple wrecks did well ,jus that i had to leave them under a 250mh too long and caused me to ditch 4 then.i am redoin this gro.in a nother thread,, dj short thread strain thread.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 18, 2009)

heres a friday update.that las one is a qerkle,its ready to pick and that first pic.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2009)

damn Raider! straight up gorgeous if mine turn out half as good ill be well stoked!











had to blow a couple of choice one up man. fat ass colas dude


----------



## raiderman (Sep 18, 2009)

thanx Don,,,be my guess ,i cant seem to do it on my computer,lol, guess i'm not that computer literate,yea cant wait to start the grape crush and bm in this room.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 18, 2009)

Just beautiful rdr, got me drooling like crazy here to smoke some of that..


----------



## raiderman (Sep 18, 2009)

i been smokin qerkle for two weex mysef..take a good bong hit with cold water and a little ice in the bong , take a good hit and wen yu release has that sweet fruity hashy taste and very strong, if yu smoke ciggs yu may think twice,lol.i rarely take 2 hits less its smaller ones,lol.the yield is medium , but makes up for it in a real high resin outtake.


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 18, 2009)

sooo beautiful... is that querkle in pic 7 and 8?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 18, 2009)

yea its very icy,should get 21 to 25 grams off of it.


----------



## xxnerdzillaxx (Sep 18, 2009)

... I'm utterly speechless.... Seriously, Great job! I envy you grow and I wish I could just bask in the glory that is your grow room. I friggin' love purple. Don't see it too often out here where I live.


----------



## smokinmayne (Sep 18, 2009)

Just got my jilly beans and dj's moonshine in under six days
as soon as my kush and ble cheese finish I'll be poppn em
be right behind ya on shorts gear
good luck mane


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Sep 18, 2009)

no i meant from the plant you take the clones from


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2009)

you make hash anytime raider? i reckon purple hash will be amazin


----------



## raiderman (Sep 19, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you make hash anytime raider? i reckon purple hash will be amazin


 i never really fooled with it much actually. this weed is like pure hash itsef actually,lol,anything over one good bonger yull know wat i mean.


----------



## southern homegrower (Sep 19, 2009)

hey RM just stopped by to see how your seed growing went


----------



## donkeyote (Sep 19, 2009)

looking fabulous, you have some real talent


----------



## howak47 (Sep 19, 2009)

Lookin damn good man !!!!!!keep it up  OOO YEA +REP


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 19, 2009)

Yes, he also uses magic water that has perfect PH no matter what. (jealous). 

And Raiderman, what exactly do you do with all of your gorgeous trim? You really need to be turning all that stuff into bubble. Ive heard of growers even paying people to take thier trim! Get some bubblebags, a 4 bag fits my needs perfectly being that I dont give a goddamn about the other 5 grades that you can make from the more expensive sets. The 4 bag gives you the 2 main desired grades and a contaminate grade. Usually the contaminate I throw on the hookah and get HELLA ripped. Or use it to cook with. Remember, 10g's trim gives you approximately 1 g hash and the better quality your weed is the better the hash. Some strains make spectacular bubble hash. I would grow a strain specific for hash making.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 19, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> yes, he also uses magic water that has perfect ph no matter what. (jealous).
> 
> And raiderman, what exactly do you do with all of your gorgeous trim? You really need to be turning all that stuff into bubble. Ive heard of growers even paying people to take thier trim! Get some bubblebags, a 4 bag fits my needs perfectly being that i dont give a goddamn about the other 5 grades that you can make from the more expensive sets. The 4 bag gives you the 2 main desired grades and a contaminate grade. Usually the contaminate i throw on the hookah and get hella ripped. Remember, 10g's trim gives you approximately 1 g hash and the better quality your weed is the better the hash. Some strains make spectacular bubble hash. I would grow a strain specific for hash making.


so u can do this just usin leafs right?


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, the leaves have to have resin on them in order to make hash, but yes its up to you on how much bud you want to throw in with the trim (sugar leaf, bud leaf). I use buds that wont pack a full bowl when they dry. Anything smaller than a bowl is hash.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 19, 2009)

I do the hash in a kief box using sugar leaf and go one step further and ISO hash the fan leaves in a blender. I just can't bring myself not to use the whole plant.


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 19, 2009)

EEEWWWW. Fan leaf?! Im trying to figure out how to make pulp with the waste material and get ahold of a mould and deckle and make paper.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 19, 2009)

no, i never thot about it,,how do yu do it. i never made hash.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 19, 2009)

There is thc and CBD in fan leaves. More CBD (doggie downer) that THC and it can make you very mellow. Nice end of the evening add to a bowl.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2009)

hey R man theres loads of different ways to make hash some involve real pricey filter bags but you can make good quality hash the gumby way with a bucket of ice some plastic tube and a powerdrill lol check this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhGNxUgFHcc 

or theres butane honey oil, now i made some with my blue moonshine a while back and it was waaaaay past too strong for me.

have fun R


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ya man hash is the SHIT. I'd just buy the bags though if I were you rdr you seem like you have the cash and saves a lot of time


----------



## raiderman (Sep 20, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Ya man hash is the SHIT. I'd just buy the bags though if I were you rdr you seem like you have the cash and saves a lot of time


 how does that work.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ummm type in bubble bags on yahoo. It should bring you to aqualabtechnologies (sp) They have all the way up to an 8 bag 5 gallon system and even have washing machine systems for you comercial growers out there. FDD has a washing machine system its pretty ffin cool if you ask me.


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Raider,
thanks for swingin by and checking it out. THe friday update pics are fucking killer. One day I hope to grow buds like that. How long is your veg time? 
are flowering under a 1k?
Keep up those purple.


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 20, 2009)

butane hash the easy way....

take one empty water bottle. poke holes in the top 3 or 4 it doesnt matter.
get 2 cans of butane. now this is the hardest part that you will probably screw up the first time. make a hole in the middle of the bottom of the bottle, but make sure its just big enough for the tip of the butane can to fit up to the tiny edge thats on the tip. youll understand when you look at it. 
now fill the bottle with dry chopped up trim and put a coffee filter on the top and screw the cap on over it. 
next get a glass dish like a flat baking dish and hold the bottle upside down over it while you spray the butane in through the hole in the bottom. you also have to stop spraying and plug the hole with your finger every now and then to let the butane run through. it takes some getting used to but its really easy you will see yellow liquid coming out thats your hash. 
after you go through the 2 cans let it evaporate outside and you have honey oil. you can stick the dish over boiling water to be sure you get all the butane out. also your hands are gonna be freezing so something like gardening gloves would be a good idea. enjoy.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice nice, its just butane is so dangerous to play with.


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 20, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Nice nice, its just butane is so dangerous to play with.


only if theres fire involved.


----------



## natrone23 (Sep 20, 2009)

Rm when you ordered from HD did you get the reg shipping or the 15$ fast shipping? how long did it take?

I'm finally going to place an order for AK99 and Subs Jack the ripper


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 20, 2009)

Aqualab technologies is the only way to go in my opinion. They would make top quality bags. The jar/gravity hash takes too long. With bags you have smokeable hash after 6 hours. And doesnt ice hash produce the "clear dome full melt" grade? Ive made some seriously dank hash, some people have even told me its the best hash they have ever smoked and Im sure Ive made some that has been the best Ive ever smoked, but Ive never made any that toatally melts like oney oil and makes really big clear bubbles. Ive made some that makes a bunch of small clear bubbles and melts but not like this:


----------



## raiderman (Sep 20, 2009)

looks great.bet that'll rattle yure brain,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 20, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> Rm when you ordered from HD did you get the reg shipping or the 15$ fast shipping? how long did it take?
> 
> I'm finally going to place an order for AK99 and Subs Jack the ripper


i went the reg. 3 times ina row,,but next order will go mug and garauntee bcause most of my orders came in 7 days , this last 17 days. i worried about losing it some and wished i'd got garantee,next time i will.i'm smokin purple wreck today,, real bubble gum sweet hashy flavor that is unique.bluemoonshine smells like fruity bathroom cleaner,,slushy with resin ,packin it on.i usually scrape the tins and scoop up a couple grams of thc resin that dried up in the tin,, scrape the thc and take a hit and yure seeing double for hours.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> Rm when you ordered from HD did you get the reg shipping or the 15$ fast shipping? how long did it take?
> 
> I'm finally going to place an order for AK99 and Subs Jack the ripper


yea, yea, hempdepot ok, i was thinkin somethin else.yea i paid the 15 got it during the week they emailed shipped.heres some qerkle.and the las two are bluemoonshine.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2009)

raiderman said:


> yea, yea, hempdepot ok, i was thinkin somethin else.yea i paid the 15 got it during the week they emailed shipped.heres some qerkle.and the las two are bluemoonshine.


heres the third flower room.using the 600 in here.thats 2200 going steady,its a start.og 18 and kushberry and 2 blue widow clones and more still rooting.use this old junk room for 2 or 3 grows till i move.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 21, 2009)

nice start....


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Sep 21, 2009)

looking good, are you worried about the electric bills


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2009)

jsteezy1290 said:


> looking good, are you worried about the electric bills[/qote]
> this is a 5 bedroom 2 bath house and the electric bill has beena avging 250. to 300. runnin ac and all.winter coming up by by .. elactric bill will run 150 to 200 a month runnin these lights and house tis winter maybe less.this is a very cheap place to live,these farming communities.


----------



## jeb5304 (Sep 21, 2009)

raiderman said:


> ok 13 bluemoonshine broke ground,, all the qurkle broke ground.also stuck attitudes freebies blue hash an cali hash for extra...54 plants all in total..also as atreat a 250 conversion lite has been settup in a air conditioned room for wicked-ass breeding room for each ..i want lots of blue moonshine seeds,, querkl as welll . will polinate a few branches this round,even a bluemoonshine male to a querkle female branch, see wat we get ,,on the nex gro wen we plant them,,will pass out some free 10 pax wen thier eady for those willing to try them that are regulars and do the testing ,even blue moonshine seeds,.only veging 17 days, going into flower then.. not gonna take long my friends,wish me luk.wat you think? i'm crazy? f*** yea i'm crazy ,,,,,, about the bes we can muster up,,will pollinate the purplest querkle ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,cntd.........


nice grow man. id love to try them out in my room and do a grow report. are you still gonna give a few 10 pacs of seeds?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2009)

no, my pollen went bad and didnt do me good.


----------



## donkeyote (Sep 21, 2009)

raiderman said:


> heres the third flower room.using the 600 in here.thats 2200 going steady,its a start.og 18 and kushberry and 2 blue widow clones and more still rooting.use this old junk room for 2 or 3 grows till i move.


Sweet Casio!


----------



## howak47 (Sep 21, 2009)

raiderman said:


> yea, yea, hempdepot ok, i was thinkin somethin else.yea i paid the 15 got it during the week they emailed shipped.heres some qerkle.and the las two are bluemoonshine.


OOOOO.....MAN THAT SHIT LOOKS AMAZIN GREAT JOB KEEP PIT UP


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks real good nice brother...Started my new grow gonna run some Querkle this round...


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 22, 2009)

the querkle and BM looks absolutely amazing. i would love to puff on some of that. hows the flavor?


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Sep 22, 2009)

bluemoonshine is def my next strain


----------



## raiderman (Sep 22, 2009)

i'm smokin some this morning ,this pheno is so resiny it looks like its 50% thc but i know its not.real couchlok weed.


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 22, 2009)

hows the flavor?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 22, 2009)

the pheno from the wat i'm smokin on now is hashy tasting but not as sweet as the qerkle,,but the others will be different ,more berry taste and smell with them,,


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 22, 2009)

sounds delicious.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 22, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> sounds delicious.


heres wat i'm smokin off of,,that mite be tooooo close up,,pure shizzle,lol.


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 22, 2009)

it was a little close but dammm that looks like some motherfukin dank!!! my guess is querkle.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 22, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> it was a little close but dammm that looks like some motherfukin dank!!! my guess is querkle.


 heres a better one ,blue moonshine.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 22, 2009)

attitude sent out email to day saying they are sending authentic dj short seeds to me to replace a so called counterfeit.i been told wat they grew was genuine, but i jus stuk both pax in the ground and now i'm fixin to get 2 more pax. i hope these are wat they are at 140.00 a pac.


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 22, 2009)

beautiful stuff RM....


----------



## raiderman (Sep 22, 2009)

i'd be to afraid to take two big bongers,hell one gets my eyes almost shakin,lol.got 26 grams off the first bluemoonshine,very dry.


----------



## natrone23 (Sep 22, 2009)

raiderman said:


> attitude sent out email to day saying they are sending authentic dj short seeds to me to replace a so called counterfeit.i been told wat they grew was genuine, but i jus stuk both pax in the ground and now i'm fixin to get 2 more pax. i hope these are wat they are at 140.00 a pac.


So you think the ones you got might be legit?

Be interesting to see what they are.

hopefully they are real and than they send you some more, but either way at least attitude is doing good business and sending you replacements


I just sent my money order today for some Jack the ripper and AK99

Hopefully the AK99 will be my Heavy yielder$$ and the JTR will be my personal sativa strain..............and I will keep my PurpleWreck clone for my purps


----------



## raiderman (Sep 22, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> So you think the ones you got might be legit?
> 
> Be interesting to see what they are.
> 
> ...


sounds good,let me know how they do or feel free to post here,i dont care,i'm still sittin ona pac of purple wreck.and some seeds dryin.not many.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 22, 2009)

looks exactly like the BM that I remember... great job


----------



## raiderman (Sep 22, 2009)

thanx, yea its some real killer weed.the res of the plants will lean more toward blue ,..


----------



## howak47 (Sep 22, 2009)

Damn man that looks like sum dank wish i had a bean of that shit! good job!!!! Keep it up


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 22, 2009)

Killer buds bro I bet that shit knocks your dick in the dirt huh? Shit I just took a 2 week break so I could lower my tolerance. Got a couple g's of some bb and got damn I wouldn't even wanna know what the bm is like after 2 bongs hahahahaha. I was done two hits off a j. 

:


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2009)

BM is some straight up narcotic shtone shit. made a mess of me for a good while. not really a productive stone for me...


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 23, 2009)

look at all that purple stuff.. yummie yummie..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2009)

yo raider you ever use any of the purple maxx? or just let the genetics do the colouring in?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2009)

wen they get around 45 days flower i start using 7 tsp per pallon of sugar daddy a super carb and the magesium levels are raised wich usuall y gives it more color as it matures and lengthens flowering time ,,but only on purple or blue strains as far as the color goes.,,i'll pick one plant a little later yu havent seen much of and i'll show yu wat agressive flwering is.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2009)

sweet i look forward to it lol aggressive flowering


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2009)

thats wat the sugar daddy instructions say wen using 7 tsp per gallon water, for agressive flowering.


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Sep 23, 2009)

where you get that sugar daddy?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2009)

jsteezy1290 said:


> where you get that sugar daddy?


from www.discounthydro.com .here two i branched ans really pouring it on.this is agressive flowering .look how skinny the main stem is and how fat the tops are,withiut stakes it'd be on the ground.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2009)

holy shit man im starting to wonder why i bother vegging at all if you can get results like this with no veg time?!?!

just look at the cola on the right.... how much you reckon on dry weight there ?

impressive stuff raider dude


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow those are some fairly big colas right there


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> holy shit man im starting to wonder why i bother vegging at all if you can get results like this with no veg time?!?!
> 
> just look at the cola on the right.... how much you reckon on dry weight there ?
> 
> impressive stuff raider dude


 maybe around 3 or 4 oz dry.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2009)

each or singly


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> each or singly


together ,but she still really pouring it on with little red hair,the hairs must be an inch long.i have 5 total still finishing,hope to get haf pound or so off all 5, plus it being bluemoonshine a real premium qality bud maxe it the top of the line sensi.by nex week that one on the left should be solid purple.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2009)

8 oz out of 5 girls is only 1.6 oz?! thats not an awful lot R im averaging 3-4 per plant, i guess thats the trade off of 5 weeks veg?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2009)

if yure gettin 4 oz of dry bud off each plant yu must be growing monsters.i seen yu gro w yures out more.. if yu see my grow space bro i crammed 16 plants in a 3 x 3 ft area i got some og 18 in the garage 4 ft tall and gonna be huge. i veged these 4 weex because here we have more room, i will get more per sqare ft than most ppl tho with the 8 inch sqare pots.i'll get a pound in that 3 ft hole.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2009)

hell thats a lot to pull out of a 3x3 area dude! thats an O a plant right? 16 to da lb ?

yeah i grow mine to about 2 ft maybe a little more before i flower im still finding my feet in the whole few bushes vs sog style thing im kinda doing a mix of both ive got 10, 5 footers in the tent right now n im hoping for 3 to 4 a plant thats just short of 4x4 ft

damn my maths is shit haha IF i hit 3 oz per plant thats a little under 2lb i guess were probably pretty even when it comes to it lol


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2009)

how many times have yu been gettin that?


----------



## LIBERTY MEDICAL (Sep 23, 2009)

is querkle the same as the core cal?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 23, 2009)

Damn 3-4 per plant off 4 weeks veg? I hope I hit the 4-6 mark on my 6 week vegged girl.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2009)

but of course container size makes alot of difference also,if yure using 5 to 10 gallon buckets understandable.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thats what I was thinking, I'm using a 7 gallon pot maybe 8 gallons I'll have to check next time I'm at walmart which will be here in the next hour haha. Next grow I'm planning on going a pot size up as well.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2009)

LIBERTY MEDICAL said:


> is querkle the same as the core cal?


 i dont understand wat yu mean.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2009)

yheah totally man with big pots come big roots and that only leads to big buds. i was using 9L but i switched up to square 11L pots. 

ive been averaging 3+ pretty much for about 6 months and using coco is only upping the game. of course i havent been going for small yeilding strains but not the super yeilders


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ya I hear ya, checked it its 15" pot that I got now and next will be 18".


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Sep 23, 2009)

bigger pots bigger buds


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2009)

jsteezy1290 said:


> bigger pots bigger buds


 
wrong there buddy


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2009)

bigger light ,bigger pot ,bigger buds.but i go for getting most per sqare ft. with these sqare 8 inch pots.and even then everything else has to come together to excell ona strain.


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Sep 23, 2009)

not really


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Sep 23, 2009)

whats better veggin 18/6,20/4 or 24 for 2 weeks then to 20/4 , i thought that plants needed a minimum of 6 hours dark time to grow, i see som many grows and different veggin times


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 23, 2009)

Yo rdr, what kind of yield do you get per plant?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Yo rdr, what kind of yield do you get per plant?


 if i can get 1 dry oz at the least i wont complain off these 2 gallon containers,strain makes a difference also,,but i can get up to 2 to 3 oz ona plant but not every plant. the avg is 1 to 1.5 oz really dry to per plant.


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Sep 23, 2009)

really dang i was hoping to get a pound off my 8 plants


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 23, 2009)

2 gal containers... holy fukk. u got skillz RM.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2009)

jsteezy1290 said:


> really dang i was hoping to get a pound off my 8 plants


o yea i remember my old expectations.this goes down to let yure bud get totally finished if not ,yu'll cheat yursef. and add all the sugar daddy , mollases as directed to put weight on them ,get the light close,air cooled only ,10 to 12 inches from canopy will get those buds rok hard , its all the little things that will add up on all yure plants so yu can get a good total,,,if not that bud will shrink so much wen drying ,yure jaws will drop,and weigh nuthin.i've done as much grows as years i'm alive.yule learn all this as yu go along.but i really hope yu guys are getting a qarter pound per plant dry.


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 23, 2009)

so you use always use sugar daddy? the couple times ive used it the buds did seem alot more dense. some of my buds do shrink alot when i dry, like you say. thanks alot RM for putting up all this great info. im learning so much from this.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2009)

it helps,,some strains start reflowering wen yu use it and will grow till it gets 4-3ft long buds in that 8" container.plus the bluemoonshine is very strong and seductive and priceless,lol.


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Sep 23, 2009)

sounds good, so you say keep the light 10 to 12 inches away from the top of the plant?


----------



## LIBERTY MEDICAL (Sep 23, 2009)

here in sea. we have a strain called core cal that came from oaksterdam, california if you say it together as 1 word its corecal or querkle


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2009)

LIBERTY MEDICAL said:


> here in sea. we have a strain called core cal that came from oaksterdam, california if you say it together as 1 word its corecal or querkle


 querkle is space queen x urkle = qerkle.from tga .


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2009)

jsteezy1290 said:


> sounds good, so you say keep the light 10 to 12 inches away from the top of the plant?


 under the 600 i put it 10 to 12 inches ,the 1000 12 to 16 inches .with a canopy temp of 78 to 82F.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 24, 2009)

raiderman said:


> under the 600 i put it 10 to 12 inches ,the 1000 12 to 16 inches .with a canopy temp of 78 to 82F.


Took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 24, 2009)

Ya I'm shooting for that range a qp and maybe an extra oz for me .


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 24, 2009)

from a 600 or 400??


----------



## raiderman (Sep 24, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> from a 600 or 400??


here some bluemoonshine i'm smokin. i know wat dank is,lol.this wy i dont fool with hash ,this already ass kickin as is.rok hard crystalized bud ,with layers of thc.7 gram bud.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 24, 2009)

hey man ... yea .... when u have bud like that .... excellent work as always ...


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Sep 24, 2009)

damn that looks good


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 25, 2009)

beautiful nug!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2009)

man i think hash or honey oil made from that would be too much for most mere mortals....... nice work R


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2009)

hey raider hopeyou dont mind but i posted your bm pic in the GOOD ASS WEED thread

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/175865-good-ass-weed-post-all-72.html

that shit needs showing off


----------



## raiderman (Sep 25, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey raider hopeyou dont mind but i posted your bm pic in the GOOD ASS WEED thread
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/175865-good-ass-weed-post-all-72.html
> 
> that shit needs showing off


be my guess and thanx guys,, but i will say if yu smoke ciiggs yu won't want this.very expandable on the lungs, i'm a jogger and weight lifter and still kiks my ass,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 25, 2009)

raiderman said:


> be my guess and thanx guys,, but i will say if yu smoke ciiggs yu won't want this.very expandable on the lungs, i'm a jogger and weight lifter and still kiks my ass,lol.


 heres the rest of the girls.


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 25, 2009)

dam they are swollen beasts... u should put some type of bottle next to it for size comparison.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 25, 2009)

that's really special RM ... as always .... great job .... pump it up huh!!


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hot damn that first pic looks like a ruby colored emerald.


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 25, 2009)

dam RM, i fuckin drooled all over my keyboard...


----------



## dracoliver (Sep 25, 2009)

I've just read in weed world (a medical magazine about bluemoonshine and i really want this strain. can you tell me total weight? i read it is a real cannasseur's delight.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 25, 2009)

dracoliver said:


> I've just read in weed world (a medical magazine about bluemoonshine and i really want this strain. can you tell me total weight? i read it is a real cannasseur's delight.


it is areal delight. i'm doin dj shorts bluemoonshine currently and grape krush and qerk. 30 plants. these are dutch passion which i've grown dozen times. the reg version has been difficult to get and arent many available so i went with dj short version.bluemoonshine is my fountain of youth,lol.heres a pic of grape krush as a seedling grape colors already showin off.bluemoonshine on the rite and the whole family.out of 30 seeds all come up 1 is still tryin to come up.


----------



## dracoliver (Sep 25, 2009)

dutch passion is where the magazine said it was from and said it should yield of 40g per plant on average. the growers name was Rocky Resin and he had them veg for 24 days and flowered for 60-67 days.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 25, 2009)

I've been thinking about getting ahold of me some BM seeds I might have to now after looking at some of those bud shots, they seem to be real high yeilders.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 25, 2009)

oh yeah....... me too when I can get around to it!!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 25, 2009)

dracoliver said:


> dutch passion is where the magazine said it was from and said it should yield of 40g per plant on average. the growers name was Rocky Resin and he had them veg for 24 days and flowered for 60-67 days.


i'm sure its based in a 2 gllon container 40g.in the dp line there three pheno types and all are unique and worth cloning, one is the tall fat 10 week flowering monster and the others are 8 week,i do extra week for them to get a bit riper and heavier till90% of the hairs are purple or red., but i'm not familiar with dj short pheno types yet.


----------



## Relaxed (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey, your playing with some really nice strains. If you could only order one or 2 of the strains you have grown what would you pick? BM and PW?


----------



## dracoliver (Sep 25, 2009)

raiderman said:


> i'm sure its based in a 2 gllon container 40g.in the dp line there three pheno types and all are unique and worth cloning, one is the tall fat 10 week flowering monster and the others are 8 week,i do extra week for them to get a bit riper and heavier till90% of the hairs are purple or red., but i'm not familiar with dj short pheno types yet.


Rocky had them in 6.5 liter pots with plagron standard mix.the nutes were Hesi FlowerComplex and Phosphor Plus in the flower stage. in the article dj short says"Despite its indica dominant pedigree, she isnt a strong yielder, only delivering a moderate yield."


----------



## howak47 (Sep 26, 2009)

raiderman said:


> heres the rest of the girls.


raiderman lookin fucin great !!!keep up the good work >let me know what u yield off them!!!! really like that last pic


----------



## raiderman (Sep 26, 2009)

howak47 said:


> raiderman lookin fucin great !!!keep up the good work >let me know what u yield off them!!!! really like that last pic


 i got an oz off the first one and another is drying ,3 still going strong.heres for the other room ,get these started.15 flyin dutchman blueberry skunk seeds i been sittin on for awhile, 2 sensi hash plant ( which look old to me, some replacements i got las yr.)1 freebie pwer kush.lets rok and roll.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 26, 2009)

looking great RM!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 26, 2009)

rock'n'roll it willl be huh! the blue skunk should be nice? walk on!!~~


raiderman said:


> i got an oz off the first one and another is drying ,3 still going strong.heres for the other room ,get these started.15 flyin dutchman blueberry skunk seeds i been sittin on for awhile, 2 sensi hash plant ( which look old to me, some replacements i got las yr.)1 freebie pwer kush.lets rok and roll.


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 26, 2009)

everytime I come around here I am amazed. Keep it up


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> everytime I come around here I am amazed. Keep it up


 thanx heres a ouple i'm harvesting .


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 1, 2009)

That's some mouthwatering  bud RM great job.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2009)

Purple^stars said:


> That's some mouthwatering  bud RM great job.


 thanx ,heres wat i'm smokin on now,real hashy tasting with berry taste and smell.real lung expanding weed.


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 1, 2009)

great stuff RM!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2009)

man everytime i see your grow i keep thinking i should do another run of bluemoonshine.... which seed co you get from R i remember my last one from dutch passion hermie'd like a bitch. did you cross the pollen back? or just get lucky with beans that didn't hermie...

oh and as usual seriously nice buds fella!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2009)

thanx ,i always buy the reg. seeds. i bee doin dutch passion reg seeds , i have a pac of dj short and grape krush goin also.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2009)

ah kool man i generally buy from picknmix n they only have the fems for some reason and at £11 a go....... ill find another source lol

hows the grape krush working out?

christ £55 for 5 from dutch passion direct and no option for regs?!?! booooo


----------



## southern homegrower (Oct 2, 2009)

RM. i want to make sure im doing this right. in the 1st &3rd wk of flower i cut the bottom 3rd of the limbs off the plant right to the stalk of the plant. is this the right


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2009)

yea, wen branching jus select the branches yu want ,then cut everything else away,better fewer larger buds that many little buds and lesser potent.


----------



## southern homegrower (Oct 2, 2009)

thanks RM. i have never done this type of grow before. always grown bushes thanks for the info


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 2, 2009)

nugs are looking beautiful as always.... shit wish you were my neighbor.... we would have a good ol time! hehe lol


----------



## polishfalcon420 (Oct 3, 2009)

hey nice looking stuff their man. just a quick question what would you rather grow the querkle or the puple wreck? what kind of difference do you see in yields and flavor?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2009)

i thot the qerkle and pw smell and taste the same clean through, must be the urkle pheno.the yield is the pretty much,these str ains are considered high resin lesser yield but i love that bubblegum taste and smell.good qality stone.150.00 on the quarter.


----------



## polishfalcon420 (Oct 3, 2009)

so what do you think is better bang for the buck 70 bux for the pw 13 seeds or 100 bux for the querkle 10 seeds? I mean did you see any difference in quality of the actual seeds or male female ratios or have a prefference between breeders? I appreciate all your input and info from your experiece. I am looking for a good yielding qaulity purple to maybe cross with my OG#18 possibly. I also have some GH trainwreck on the way so I was kinda leaning toward the querkle and trying a querkle wreck or querkle kush project.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2009)

polishfalcon420 said:


> so what do you think is better bang for the buck 70 bux for the pw 13 seeds or 100 bux for the querkle 10 seeds? I mean did you see any difference in quality of the actual seeds or male female ratios or have a prefference between breeders? I appreciate all your input and info from your experiece. I am looking for a good yielding qaulity purple to maybe cross with my OG#18 possibly. I also have some GH trainwreck on the way so I was kinda leaning toward the querkle and trying a querkle wreck or querkle kush project.


 yull get more girls with the querkle. www.hempdepot.ca has querkle for 75.00 and bidzbay has buy out for 55.00 even cheaper.i'm doin another pac of querkle presently and sittin on another pac of pw also , so i like both well.


----------



## polishfalcon420 (Oct 3, 2009)

thats cool thanks man. Ill probably try the querkle just to see how I like tga's stuff as I already have some of reserva privadas stuff. have all your querkle phenos turned purple?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2009)

YEAH I WAS WONDERING BOUT THAT TOO RAIDER woops caps....

my querkle are showing no sign of purple yet n they have like 3 weeks left?!?


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

its a colour fraud I tell you a colour fraud ...lol! hope it works out there DGT .... RM ... everytime I visit...I'ma droioiling ... gotta do that blueMoon grow .... thanks for your excellent updates and pics!!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2009)

yea the purps come out in the ripening,doin an extr week really helps but there were no purple leaves.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> its a colour fraud I tell you a colour fraud ...lol! hope it works out there DGT .... RM ... everytime I visit...I'ma droioiling ... gotta do that blueMoon grow .... thanks for your excellent updates and pics!!


heres some frosty dry purple weed. this is wat i have now, the first 3 are qerkle ,the 4 th pw, .heres also the las blue moonshine. the others are drying right now.


----------



## smokinmayne (Oct 3, 2009)

Ay raider I hope the Tude ships those short beans out this coming week!


----------



## DaGambler (Oct 3, 2009)

i need some damn purps !!!

*Thread Hijack In Progress. (Sorry !)*







*Round 3: (Current Ebb 'N Flow Setup 6000w Flower Room)*

[youtube]RUP3m1aIL1Y[/youtube]

*Full Size Video Link and Other Videos:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUP3m1aIL1Y

*Sorry if i didn't get ur name in the CREDITS this time around... went back in my journal as far as i could, but ran out of space.*

*We now return you to raiderman's Journal.*
*.*


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Oct 3, 2009)

Tasty tasy. Just accidently cut myself a sample today lol. Hope its half as good as urs been lookin


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

tasty tasty foh sho ....


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> i need some damn purps !!!
> 
> *Thread Hijack In Progress. (Sorry !)*
> 
> ...


 ns lookin flower room and cool video.


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 3, 2009)

nice looking buds RM!


----------



## Mammath (Oct 3, 2009)

Some of the best buds I've seen here on RIU Raider.
Well done mate, beautiful.
Colour and potency, what more do ya need?


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 4, 2009)

Awesome buds raiderman. I need some of those purple strains. The purple wreck has me excited. Did it grow pretty fast? Isn't Purple Urkel notorious for a slow growing? The trainwreck speed it up? Ive also heard of problems germinating the Reserva Privada seeds. ANy problems there?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2009)

kool man i was thinking it was getting a bit late on, my night temps will drop to bout 15c so maybe that will encourage them...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kool man i was thinking it was getting a bit late on, my night temps will drop to bout 15c so maybe that will encourage them...


mine been avg .heres one of the bluemoonshine dried 1.75 oz off that one.heres a branch that jus dried good..the only reason i leave a little leaf is because its thc coated..


----------



## brainwarp (Oct 4, 2009)

Excellent choice of beans. Might have to try that combo next time.


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 4, 2009)

pretty nice as always ... I know what u mean about the frosty leaves and leving them ...I'm doing the same withthe dq for sure ...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 4, 2009)

that is exactly why my wife wants me to grow BM ^^^^^^ Excellent RM +rep to you


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 4, 2009)

oh whoops.... it wouldn't let me.... sorry.....


----------



## howak47 (Oct 4, 2009)

damn man those buds look great !!!!!!good grow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2009)

really frosty R man that would make truly awesome hash as the bean description from DP says.!


----------



## Fditty00 (Oct 6, 2009)

I feel like im on acid! That bud looks unfucn-belivable!!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 7, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Awesome buds raiderman. I need some of those purple strains. The purple wreck has me excited. Did it grow pretty fast? Isn't Purple Urkel notorious for a slow growing? The trainwreck speed it up? Ive also heard of problems germinating the Reserva Privada seeds. ANy problems there?


i had 4 that didnt germ but i didnt use my seedling nute either so i take blame for that. but i'm sittin on another pac of purple wreck currently. heres a piece of querkle ,, shit real strong ,real sweet taste,glad i got 10 more plants in the ground with my dj short bluemoonshine and grape krush, on thier 4th set of leaves 30 plants 3 pacs , also planted 12 blueberryskunk 2 weex ago and sensi hashplant under 1000 watt .


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 7, 2009)

everything is lookin awesome as always RM....


----------



## natrone23 (Oct 7, 2009)

PW clones 45 days


----------



## Mammath (Oct 8, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> PW clones 45 days


That's a nice bit of white flagalance nat' 
Who opened their lunch box?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 8, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> PW clones 45 days


thanx,, that looks great.i'm gettin ready to germ my other pac and clone also.givin me 5 mothers,grape krush,bm,pw,og kush 18 , kushberry. by the way the og 18 i'm groin are absolute monsters,1.5 inch stalks.also have another 600 watt mounted to keep males under to pollenate branaches ,, will not be storing pollen this round ,keepem current........otherwise as far as this journal goes theres only one more groin the big branched one.also the total weight up to the las one which will get at the least 2 oz +, were at 14 oz , the las puting me at 1 pound.off this 3 x 3 ft closet which was my goal.dj short gro current in same area.rdr.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 19, 2009)

raiderman said:


> thanx,, that looks great.i'm gettin ready to germ my other pac and clone also.givin me 5 mothers,grape krush,bm,pw,og kush 18 , kushberry. by the way the og 18 i'm groin are absolute monsters,1.5 inch stalks.also have another 600 watt mounted to keep males under to pollenate branaches ,, will not be storing pollen this round ,keepem current........otherwise as far as this journal goes theres only one more groin the big branched one.also the total weight up to the las one which will get at the least 2 oz +, were at 14 oz , the las puting me at 1 pound.off this 3 x 3 ft closet which was my goal.dj short gro current in same area.rdr.


 heres my las BM harvesting today,weighs a pound or more hangin on the line ,2 to 3 oz easy,its rok hard as it gets.


----------



## southern homegrower (Oct 19, 2009)

u should sell your pics to the the place u buy ur seeds from


----------



## Relaxed (Oct 19, 2009)

hey Raider- Any negatives to the Bluemoonshine? Size, color, yield all look great! Have you grown Blueberry? differences in BM and Blueberry?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 19, 2009)

blueberry has too many problems fro me to go through again.bm rox.that wite widow really comes out in this strain and sweet hashy berry flavor.but extremely expanding smoke,not recommended for high schoolers or cigg smokers.jus hung the plant up to dry,wet weight is around 1.50 pounds.real heavy.


----------



## Relaxed (Oct 19, 2009)

raiderman said:


> blueberry has too many problems fro me to go through again.bm rox.that wite widow really comes out in this strain and sweet hashy berry flavor.but extremely expanding smoke,not recommended for high schoolers or cigg smokers.jus hung the plant up to dry,wet weight is around 1.50 pounds.real heavy.


Thanks- while I have your attention. You grow some of my favs. Iam looking at 2 strains for next project. One for sure Pwreck. Not sure about the second and since several are out of stock currently I am on hold. What would be your choice for a 2nd strain fav? Have you grown any serious seed strains to compare? I am considering Serious Bubblegum with all the super reviews except for a note about wishing it was stronger.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 19, 2009)

Relaxed said:


> Thanks- while I have your attention. You grow some of my favs. Iam looking at 2 strains for next project. One for sure Pwreck. Not sure about the second and since several are out of stock currently I am on hold. What would be your choice for a 2nd strain fav? Have you grown any serious seed strains to compare? I am considering Serious Bubblegum with all the super reviews except for a note about wishing it was stronger.


 heres some wite russian done many months ago,good yiels also,,but if yu can afford it g13hp is the way to go,real hi thc and very strong and heavy, easy to gro, .the second is g13 hp.


----------



## Relaxed (Oct 19, 2009)

raiderman said:


> heres some wite russian done many months ago,good yiels also,,but if yu can afford it g13hp is the way to go,real hi thc and very strong and heavy, easy to gro, .the second is g13 hp.


Is this what you mean? *G13 Labs Hash Plant? Never seen anything on it? *


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 19, 2009)

rdr, that BM looked sooo good.. very iced and it definitely looks hard!!
great work man

+rep!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 19, 2009)

Relaxed said:


> Is this what you mean? *G13 Labs Hash Plant? Never seen anything on it? *


 no,sensi seeds g13hp.yu may wanna brace yursef wen yu see the price tho.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 19, 2009)

you have made it blazingly obvious that the bang for the buck genetics wise is completely worth it though


----------



## raiderman (Oct 19, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> you have made it blazingly obvious that the bang for the buck genetics wise is completely worth it though


 i may spend 500 again soon and get a couple pacs and clone it crazy, i got 17 ounces off 10 plants las time i did it under the 600.the new 1000 would be even more amazing.


----------



## smokinmayne (Oct 19, 2009)

Did the attitude send your short beans out yet?

I got an email telling me my tracking number and it's dispatched 

Then Rachel emailed me aday later telling me that shorts BM and blueberry are out? I was like WTF


----------



## Relaxed (Oct 19, 2009)

raiderman said:


> no,sensi seeds g13hp.yu may wanna brace yursef wen yu see the price tho.


sure,,,does kinda take it to the next level dudnt it.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2009)

raiderman said:


> i may spend 500 again soon and get a couple pacs and clone it crazy, i got 17 ounces off 10 plants las time i did it under the 600.the new 1000 would be even more amazing.


17 from 10 under just a 600w DAMN RM your doing this shit right


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 21, 2009)

.

Wow *raiderman* you sure know a lot, extensive experience! I'm going to subscribe to all of your threads so I can learn all that you obviously have to offer.

*raiderman* has sort of taken me under his wing guys, he's a real joker. Like having a little brother to hang out with, but a smart on like Malcom in the middle. Check out the quality of person my friend *raiderman *is.
*

Hobbe's offence:* 

*raiderman:* *"the BIG seed breeders are 5 and 5 everytime, and i been doin this for only 10 yrs, serious seeds 5 for 5 everytime, i've growed dutch passion probably 20 or 30 times and always got 5 for 5"*

*Hobbes:* Statistically impossible, for all practical purposes.

Let's say that you did 20 packages of 10 seeds each = 200 seeds. If we assume 100 female and 100 male plants from the seeds, and that's a big assumption, then some brainiac please correct my math.

With an unlimited supply of 50/50 male and female plants from seeds the probability of getting 5 male and 5 female plants from 10 seeds is 15.6%. One time. Less than 2 times out of 10, about 3 of 20.

What would the probability be to get 5 females and 5 males 20 times in a row? 15.6% x 15.6% x 15.6% x .... = 0.156 to the power of 20 = 7.286 x 10-17.

*raiderman* you no doubt got a shitty run of seeds and if I were you and buying from Dutch Passion I'd probably never buy from them again - as they've given me 3 out of 4 hermie strains. But ...

With the female rate claims you've made it's impossible to take your complaint seriously anymore. What was your complaint, that you didn't get enough females? I only got 25% females on Kali Mist by Serious, and I bet someone else germinating the same time I did got 75%. Regression.

.

Did you get 4 female Querkel out of 10 seeds? Is this the low female percentage horror you are warning us of? You can check back to your post #86 if you don't remember what you told us.

Thanks.

.

*raiderman puts Hobbes in his place:*

*actually dick sucker i did it because it show talkin to brik walls,,don't worry hoobes , DONT COME TO ME ASKING SHIT FROM ME LIKE YU HAVE MANY TIMES.I NEVER HAVE ASKED YU FOR FOR SHIT NIMROD.AND YUR A REAL JERKOFF .LITTLE SMART MOUTH BITCH>yu must be from canada.unsub.* 

.

LOL! What a joker, he's always like that. He's just joking around with me forum administrators so please do not curb his enthusiasm in any way, he's gem just the way he is.

I'll be seeing you* raiderman*.

.

Here's the thread, *raiderman* played a neat trick on me and deleted most of his posts so it would look like I'm insane but I happened to copy most of his posts to mine so I could respond to his friendly banter, and so you all could have a good laugh at my expense.

tga subcool seeds

.



.

ps I don't hold any ill will to any of you, or want to spoil your online experience with our friendship, but if you choose to get between my friend *raiderman* and I than I shall treat you with the same respect I afford *raiderman*. 
*
Peace and love, kindness of strangers*.

.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 21, 2009)

ok.... cool that you respect RM, your post confused me there a little at the end though..... RM is my homie too


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 21, 2009)

.

You did have a choice *raiderman*. Now you are my friend.

.

*Peace and love, kindness of strangers*


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 21, 2009)

.

*"ok.... cool that you respect RM, your post confused me there a little at the end though..... RM is my homie too"

*Oh I have a lot of respect for *raiderman*. And will forever.

.

*Peace and love, kindness of strangers*


----------



## Relaxed (Oct 21, 2009)

can we get back to regular programing? You 2 go to your rooms for a bong hit....and then come back...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 21, 2009)

Relaxed said:


> can we get back to regular programing? You 2 go to your rooms for a bong hit....and then come back...


 go ahead and chat bro, doesnt bother me ,jus ppl wag thier heads at him .i jus came to riu to help a few. belong to breedbay where he wont las 2 minutes and i'll have him throwed out.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 21, 2009)

wow....


----------



## raiderman (Oct 21, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> You did have a choice *raiderman*. Now you are my friend.
> 
> ...


haha, i'd have to beat yu up first, because of the pride thing, then i mite be yure friend.


----------



## Mammath (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a question about your growing RM.

I've noticed all your plants don't have any sun leaves?

Do you strip your plants of them, and if so, when and why?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 21, 2009)

Mammath said:


> I have a question about your growing RM.
> 
> I've noticed all your plants don't have any sun leaves?
> 
> Do you strip your plants of them, and if so, when and why?


 actually wen thier beefing up jus clip away shaded budding areas that need light or i'm gonna have alot of under developed buds.i actually removed very little off the 18s,they seem to be more budmaking than veg.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 21, 2009)

.

Marco!

.

Peace and love, kindness of strangers


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 22, 2009)

.

*"and expose yu for the real bitch that yu are,hahaha"*

Now now. Use your words raiderman, you can find better words than that. I've read some of your posts, get creative.

"*hahaha"*

That's just like a the mad villian Kaotica. Do you fight villans from the 8th demension when you're not on the forum?

.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 22, 2009)

.

I don't *WORK* for them *raiderman*, *I BUY BUD* from them.

The RCMP have the absolute best weed in Canada, way better than the hash the prison guards sell or the swaag town cops have. Nation wide bud collection system, they get their bud for free - and the Canadian government pays their overhead and provides a cover! (though everyone knows about it, Canada's version of Don't Look Don't Tell. No wait, Don't .... what was that saying *raiderman*, I'm sure you've burned it into your brain.

You guys have the DEA right? What are their prices like? Can you get good quality?

.


----------



## donkeyote (Oct 22, 2009)

Hobbes - not cool man, you may have a beef with RM, but your shitting up threads that dozens of other people have been following and enjoying. You've made your point, now please back off and quit fucking it up for everyone else.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 22, 2009)

.

*"Hobbes - not cool man, you may have a beef with RM, but your shitting up threads that dozens of other people have been following and enjoying."*

I know donkeyote and I sincerely apologize to you and the rest of the forum. I promise to keep this only to threads that raiderman posts in.

.

*"You've made your point,"*

There has been no capitulation nor apology so I obviously haven't.

.

*"now please back off and quit fucking it up for everyone else."*

For you and the rest of the forum members I wish that I could but it is not possible. I understand if you hold this against me and speak ill of me and to me.

.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2009)

dude your getting almost as annoying as the ludacris / troll carry on.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 22, 2009)

.

*"dude your getting almost as annoying as the ludacris"*

I know that I am annoying you and other good forum members Don and I apologize.

*"carry on."*

You know, I was starting to doubt myself and was going to stop but now that I have your directive it gives me strength to carry on. 

.

*raiderman*! *raiderman*! Does whatever a *riaderman* can, look out for *raiderman!*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2009)

not that it will make a difference but i was referring to the situation between luda and his troll when i said carry on. not giving you permission.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 22, 2009)

.

I know, I was joking with you.

.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2009)

fuck... i never know. i never pick up the inflection when its just text.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 22, 2009)

.

But I did the winky thing at the end of the sentence! I have so much trouble expressing facetiousness. 

*"You know, I was starting to doubt myself and was going to stop but now that I have your directive it gives me strength to carry on. "*

.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2009)

your such a workie ticket hobs hahaha


----------



## Relaxed (Oct 22, 2009)

you know. Hobbes is reminding me of another troll round these parts lately. I enjoy Hobbes cute/paste information traits he brings to the forum but this crap lately should go to the OTHER section of this forum or to pms. I guess some bad weed is going around or some bored as people lately in these parts. I enjoy the hobby talk and updates from you Raider but your fueling the fire. think ill check out a while.............


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 22, 2009)

.

I understand what you are saying Relaxed and I agree with you. I'll do my best not to interupt your conversations but please understand that all of *raiderman*'s threads are going to be fair game until he capitulates. I'm not going to disrupt anyone's thread unless *raiderman* mentions, refers to, or thinks about me while posting there. Hopefully those people who's threads I've already played in got a chuckle.

.


----------



## Mammath (Oct 23, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> I understand what you are saying Relaxed and I agree with you. I'll do my best not to interupt your conversations but please understand that all of *raiderman*'s threads are going to be fair game until he capitulates. I'm not going to disrupt anyone's thread unless *raiderman* mentions, refers to, or thinks about me while posting there. Hopefully those people who's threads I've already played in got a chuckle.


.

Let go. 
We are here to grow....

Can everyone just grow some good weed?

RM grows really choice MJ.

Why torment us all with this banter Hobster?
And don't feed him anymore RM... there is an 'ignore' option available?

In my land Hobby... you could well be deemed as a somewhat of an insect that is illusive in nature, yet has a certain essence of squashabilty haha!

Hobbes, when you can grow the MJ as good as RM then you have a case... until them... STFU!

Let's just grow!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2009)

well said that mam!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 23, 2009)

*"Let's just grow! "*

"That is what I would like as well, but* peace without agreement of both people is not peace.*"

please stop the facade that you are an intellectual..... its starting to get on my nerves.... you obviously do not understand the words, by themselves, that you are writing...... you need to get a dictionary, read a whole bunch of other books with the dictionary at your side Constantly making reference to it, and learn. Until then, your right, your words and posts will not be respected here.... let me defer to that which I have already posted regarding such circumstances.....

"I would write TONS more (and really should) but Im sure I pissed some one off or something.... or your mad because you would assume this is all Way off topic.....

I assure you it is NOT..... *I don't think you should grow pot unless you are astutely aware of these fine details and at the very least self conscious in practice. To those that are not, you have my condescension, but not my respect or tolerance, and many times you shall be treated with indignation, and I will not offer vindication, nor suffer to reply to arrogant, ignorant, uneducated replication.*"

so please don't reply at all..... thank you..... you reply, you go onto ignore list, which means, no more posts from Hobbes I have to read. Your better off not posting in these threads at all anymore .......

here is your capitulation:

Hobbes randomly shows up in multiple threads of RaiderMan

Hobbes makes a complete ass of himself.

People get upset at his activities disrupting their course of business within RaiderMans threads.

Hobbes demands capitulation before he will leave.

TLD just gave it to him and reminds him to shut the door on the way out, and not to come back.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 23, 2009)

.

Well said dragon, thank you.

.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 23, 2009)

.

dragon one more thing - since you are such the intelectual why didn't you pick apart my logic and show my arguments to be wrong, rather than taking the presumptous stance you jumped on. Discuss with me and I'm civil, insult for no reason and you break down the rules of civility we need to have an orderly forum.

*Tell me this one thing* - do you think it's appropriate to call someone a *dick sucker* when they're crime is to politely show you the errors in your reasoning?

dragon do you think it would be fine for any forum member to *call you* a *dick sucker* for any reason, any time they wanted?

Could you list the first names of your family members? Perhaps some forum member would be so helpful as to match their names up with *dick sucker* every now and again.

.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 23, 2009)

Look mane being called a dick sucker just sucks man it isn't cool. But there are things in life we must deal with. Everytime someone flicks you off while driving do you follow them home and then attempt to sit on their front porch until they apoligize? I mean this is getting to be childish man. Just drop it walk away and be the "better person" here. Seriously EVERYONE is getting tired of your rants. You can't always have the last word its not possible and its also not healthy. Go smoke a nice blunt and say FUCK THEM HATERS!!! Get your 7 chuckles in..... shit do something other than clogging up thread us RIU members like to read.


----------



## Relaxed (Oct 23, 2009)

hobbes you have become a real pain in the ass. Your not why I come to this web site. Will you please get your own threads to bitch. YOU are not hear to build someones character, change it or break someone down. YOU are starting to affect the board in a negative way. YOUR act must change for the better soon because your starting to be the problem. Are you going to take a direct hint or are we going to start directing emails to the owner to get the crap off subject on the boards to go away. If you don't like someone the best thing to do is ignore it.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 23, 2009)

.

I understand Relaxed and I apologize for ruining your time here.

Get the whole board to tell me what I already know, it makes no difference.

.

*"Are you going to take a direct hint or are we going to start directing emails to the owner to get the crap off subject on the boards to go away."*

I don't for a second think that this conflict has been allowed to go on so long from neglect of the RUI staff. I'm sure they've been pissing themselves laughing at the stupidity of both *raiderman* and myself. 

I've asked several times that the RUI staff *not* punish *raiderman* for his conduct, to let me resolve the problem. So far they have but eventually they'll step in.

I've narrowed the ground to* raiderman's* threads, my own, any thread *raiderman* makes reference to me. It's not my intention to bother other people, if *raiderman* closes all of his thread and never posts about me or in my threads he's got his 'ignore' option. Takes no character capital investment.

.


----------



## natrone23 (Oct 23, 2009)

What a child this guy hobbes is. This is pathetic.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 23, 2009)

.

I agree natrone, you are correct. And the sad thing is that I'm just getting to know *raiderman*, once I have my background material researched I'm going to ramp things up a few knotches.

As with all the other forum members, I am sorry for disturbing your time here natrone.

.


----------



## Mammath (Oct 23, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> I understand Relaxed and I apologize for ruining your time here.
> 
> ...





Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> I agree natrone, you are correct. And the sad thing is that I'm just getting to know *raiderman*, once I have my background material researched I'm going to ramp things up a few knotches.
> 
> As with all the other forum members, I am sorry for disturbing your time here natrone.


I wouldn't think that the mods here care that much about such a futile conflict.
I know they wouldn't be laughing about it but more so rolling their eyes.

To think Raiderman's going to close his threads because of you is just ridiculous.
I always enjoy stopping by this thread to see some real dank MJ, and I'm sure I'm not the only one that looks forward to seeing what RM's producing.
There's some really good growers here at RIU and RM's one of them.
Your apology to us viewers of raidermans thread is not good enough.
True repentance involves stopping what your doing, it's not just about words, but requires action.

_*"once I have my background material researched I'm going to ramp things up a few knotches."
*_
This is social network of MJ growers and there will always be some disagreements and conflicts between us, but tread carefully Hobbes because that statement sounds like a threat, and is not tolerable.
Plus I think the only thing you'll find in raidermans background is more dank bud!

This quest for revenge you have taken on cannot be justified.
*You started the entire conflict by provoking raiderman in the first place.*
RM made a statement about the male to female ratio he see's in his grows.
Then you hounded him about it and tried to make a fool out of him by proving his claim wrong. You even posted mathematical probability formulas to discredit what he said. 
... and you went on and on about it until RM retaliated with some nasty words to you.
What else did you expect?

The way I see it is you have absolutely no right what so ever to demand anything because the whole conflict originated with your repeated attempt to discredit raiderman and his statement concerning male to female ratios.
You were hell bent on embarassing him which is not the way to treat an experienced grower like raiderman.
Not the way to treat anyone!

You started the whole thing and suffered the retaliation you probably deserved!
You need to understand that your actions produced consequences, that you are responsible for, no one else.

I understand that your hurt by what raiderman has said to you, but I hope you have the ability to see the error of *your *ways also, and continue to go about your business here on RIU without disrupting everyone elses time here with your unwise, unjustified, vendettas.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 23, 2009)

WOW GREATLY SAID MAMMATH


----------



## TCurtiss (Oct 23, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> WOW GREATLY SAID MAMMATH


+1 and if you look at the big picture these things mean little in our lives, I came here to find some info, laugh a little bit, learn a little bit and who knows. 

I had a fellow racer take his life this week, he was in a terrible accident in a race back in April and was paraplegic from this and could not take the new way he was living

So if you think you have problems, you don't

Life is too short for this type of BS, I would like to think we are a little older the junior high school


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 24, 2009)

.

Guys I have to apologize twice, once for what I'm doing and a second time for not reading posts in *raiderman*'s threads, takes up too much time. I'm just hunting him here.

If you want to discuss something with me, or write something nasty that I'll read, post here (if you've put time into something and posted it here just copy and past.):

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/259778-raiderman-quality-man-5.html

.


----------



## southern homegrower (Oct 24, 2009)

well raiderman this was a great thread. i learned a lot from you. thanks for all your help.


----------



## southern homegrower (Oct 24, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> I agree natrone, you are correct. And the sad thing is that I'm just getting to know *raiderman*, once I have my background material researched I'm going to ramp things up a few knotches.
> 
> ...


can someone shut this guy up. i would but mt zipper is stuck


----------



## natrone23 (Oct 24, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> can someone shut this guy up. i would but mt zipper is stuck


No kidding this guy is truly pathetic.


----------



## Mammath (Oct 24, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> Guys I have to apologize twice, once for what I'm doing and a second time for not reading posts in *raiderman*'s threads, takes up too much time. I'm just hunting him here.
> 
> ...


haha what a cop out... and extremely weird!
Don't have time to read posts here?
But you do have time to post here and disrupt this thread?
Shit, your further gone that I thought, and
I think 'time' is something you have too much of!

I've always found it to be a pointless exercise trying make the 'mentally imbalanced' see 'reason'.
Sorry Hobbes, didn't know your condition was that far advanced.

Good idea starting your own thread but you won't entice me over there.
I don't have time to reason with the unreasonable, nor am I fond of hanging out with the mentally insane.
My only suggestion would be to seek some professional help... soon!
This form of psychosis your suffering sounds serious...

But your not reading this are you?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 24, 2009)

there is such a thing as an ignore list  user cp


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 24, 2009)

TLD where do you find this ignore option??? I looked last night and couldn't find it.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 24, 2009)

same spot you see the "edit signature" link..... left side of user cp..... there is a box full of links...... its in the list somewheres in the middle.....


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks TLD cause I was trying to ignore hobbes last night and was getting irritated that I couldn't find it.


----------



## Mammath (Oct 24, 2009)

It's a wonderful feature and I've just allocated Hobbes to my list.
It makes unwanted, disruptive people, and everything they've ever posted, just disappear from your viewing.
Probably the best option in this case.
Now I can back on with enjoying my time here at RIU again


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 24, 2009)

I know right I'm glad I found it.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> there is such a thing as an ignore list  user cp


thanx, i'm enrolled,lol..been real busy with my business and plus this, i need to hire a helper,to run my house garden,lol.thanx guys for all the info here that helped make these wat they are.that last plant put out 2.2 oz dry .this thread is over and am on dj short ,,, heres a sample of the og kush and og kush 18.almost or around softball size.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2009)

pleased to see things are back to normal! rockin buds !


----------



## southern homegrower (Nov 2, 2009)

looks great as always


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 2, 2009)

dam those babies look rock hard!


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2009)

thanx guys that 1000 watt was a great asset, but not recommended for small or hard to keep temps cool areas, but getting weed 3 ft. down those buds,, i made a clone mother of the og kush 18 and kushberry.the og 18 took a bit to get roots,so anyone cloning givm up to 2 weex.kushberry roots in 6 days 100% roots,,took 34 clones of the bluemoonshine and grape krush got 28 rooted in 6 to 7 days discarded the res.no more room.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 2, 2009)

the pics say it all .... muy excellente senor!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 2, 2009)

hell yeah bro..... my SS had baseball buds too, they suck up and in after the chop though


Excellent!


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2009)

thanx Tahoe,Loaded and Friends, if yu guys were near we'd thro a marijuana bash,lol,,,,,,if any of yu guys are lookin for somethin real amazing,yu gotta get the kushberry,most resin and loudest sweetest dank i ever seen and barely sucked up in the first 3 days.i amy not sell any of that,,plus they clone real easy and fas.have other kb flowering from clone and perfect height . o yea,got my free 2 pax of grape krush replacements,,the others i have going now ended up free.i'm almost scared of a a few ,lol,esp the og kush,it looks 30% resin but i'm sure its not.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 3, 2009)

great update man .... a git-together would be such a blast .... 


raiderman said:


> thanx Tahoe,Loaded and Friends, if yu guys were near we'd thro a marijuana bash,lol,,,,,,if any of yu guys are lookin for somethin real amazing,yu gotta get the kushberry,most resin and loudest sweetest dank i ever seen and barely sucked up in the first 3 days.i amy not sell any of that,,plus they clone real easy and fas.have other kb flowering from clone and perfect height . o yea,got my free 2 pax of grape krush replacements,,the others i have going now ended up free.i'm almost scared of a a few ,lol,esp the og kush,it looks 30% resin but i'm sure its not.


----------



## JoeCa1i (Nov 3, 2009)

So the "KushBerry" Is the Best?


----------



## raiderman (Nov 3, 2009)

i'll have to wait for full report ,, because the dankest of dank i have are being harvested . saving 4 under the light for watever they need.they sickest one is still flowering and the smell is like sour bathroom cleaner and super glue like sticky. i am figuring that one will be the strongest.i harvested two large og kush 18 ,, i mean these babies are real heavy. no tellin wat kind of weight i get and weed is 3ft to 4 ft down rok hard buds.


----------



## howak47 (Nov 4, 2009)

that shit looks so tasty raider good grow man keep it up
i was wondering what will happen if u changed your lights to 18/6 after having them on 12/12 for like 2 months will it still countionue to bud?


----------



## raiderman (Nov 4, 2009)

howak47 said:


> that shit looks so tasty raider good grow man keep it up
> i was wondering what will happen if u changed your lights to 18/6 after having them on 12/12 for like 2 months will it still countionue to bud?


 it may hermie,jus keep clones coming up behind yure fnished plants,,


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Nov 4, 2009)

just wanted to say it looks great, can't wait till harvest


----------



## raiderman (Nov 4, 2009)

BiG PuFFer said:


> just wanted to say it looks great, can't wait till harvest


 thanx, jus ordered a 15 pac of godbud and 15 pac of northern lights from bcseedking. i heard nuthin but good from many growers and everyones gettin females and 100% germ rate so hell yea.at 50.00 each plus extras with order.i never grew either and am ready.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 4, 2009)

godbud looks sick... cant wait to see what u do with that.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 17, 2012)

46and2 said:


> Hey Raiderman I believe I got your cat's brother....My baby girl decided he needed some clothes though


that is so funny ,howd i miss that.


----------

